# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux - - Part 44



## Reznor (Aug 2, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Aug 2, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

At least the convo about Brad Pitt never appeared again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw Fury recently.  And I have to say.  It was actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:
			
		

> Para has already peaked though. I think someone that has improved their performance is the type of candidate we should be seeking.



I agree on both counts. First of all, Para seems like the rare type of individual with no potential nor a desire to have a potential. He is just complacent and content with the status quo.

Secondly, we have had quite a few newcomers to the thread this year. But I think of them all, Gay Mike stands out quite a bit from the rest. There is just something about him, a certain Genasaqua, that paints him in an alternate contrast to folks like you and I, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Good news guys.  The new Selena Gomez album is coming out in 2 months.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Speaking of boob flashing, Rachel McAdams has yet to do so. This season of True Detective might have been a complete waste of time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

I think that the season has been alright.  

And I definitely think that this has boosted her career.  She seems more versatile to me now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah, I feel like this a show that would greatly benefit from watching in quick succession instead of a weekly basis.

It's too slow and easy to forget


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2015)

It's too boring.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I feel like this a show that would greatly benefit from watching in quick succession instead of a weekly basis.
> 
> It's too slow and easy to forget


Probably would be better on Netflix.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 2, 2015)

In in in

in like bic


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I saw Fury recently.  And I have to say.  It was actually pretty damn good.



Fury is awesome, Rukia. How many tissues did you use up to the end?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

lol why? all the characters except the protagonist were dicks.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 2, 2015)

You have no heart Gesy.


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2015)

Gesy be like


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Are you implying that Gesy is frail like a white girl?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> You have no heart Gesy.



lol yes, my heart should go out to those who spent 20 minutes of the movie attempting to rape a young girl.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol why? all the characters except the protagonist were dicks.



I found that kid to be a prick so to speak. He let someone with a bazooka kill ally tanks right infront of him and didn't take the shot. Brad Pitt character had to force him to kill someone just so he do his job. He didn't understand the concept of war.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol yes, my heart should go out to those who spent 20 minutes of the movie attempting to rape a young girl.



While I don't condone that activity she would have been hung from a power pole if it wasn't for those guys though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I found that kid to be a prick so to speak. He let someone with a bazooka kill ally tanks right infront of him and didn't take the shot. Brad Pitt character had to force him to kill someone just so he do his job. He didn't understand the concept of war.



Having a conscience shouldn't be a flaw, being a crewmen  wasn't what he signed up for, but was in fact, something forced upon him. I can't hold it against him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> While I don't condone that activity she would have been hung from a power pole if it wasn't for those guys though



well, I guess that makes them even then, aye huey?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

Having s conscience isn't bad but war is war and you must adjust to your surroundings. That was my point. By not embracing his situation he put his life and the lives of his comrades at risk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> well, I guess that makes them even then, aye huey?



Well either die to Nazi scum or blow a bunch of dudes and live... 1939 wasn't the best of times for women but she knew what she had to do to live.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Gesy Vs. Huey 

Round 99999989898989787777777777689999898989999999999999999999


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Ali has Frazier
 The Beatles has The  Beach Boys
Coke has Pepsi
Bill Gates has Steve Jobs

...I have Huey


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

Gesy taking one for the team, by drawing Huey's attention


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

So, wut's going on here? I've always figured that by the time this thread finally croaked, I would have long quit logging into these forums.


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

Gesy your sentence doesn't make sense. Looks like it's missing words?


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of boob flashing, Rachel McAdams has yet to do so. This season of True Detective might have been a complete waste of time.



boobs? we cam for the booty breh


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy taking one for the team, by drawing Huey's attention



man huey is flushing away what little credibility he gained back

don't go the way of massarace bruh


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

Huey all about that zero sum game


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy Vs. Huey
> 
> Round 99999989898989787777777777689999898989999999999999999999





~Gesy~ said:


> Ali has Frazier
> The Beatles has The  Beach Boys
> Coke has Pepsi
> Bill Gates has Steve Jobs
> ...





Detective said:


> Gesy taking one for the team, by drawing Huey's attention





~Gesy~ said:


> So, wut's going on here? I've always figured that by the time this thread finally, I would have long quit logging into these forums.




I'm sorry say what now? Gesy is literally and metaphorically ain't half the man Stunna is and he is more of a challenge than Gesy, so please don't insult me!


Furthermore if you guys have a problem with me kindly find the courage and approach me like a man or woman so we can settle this!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

Great emotes utilized by a lesser man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey all about that zero sum game


Okay I guess


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Great emotes utilized by a lesser man.



Being* , You uneducated chimp !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

*sigh*

I guess that answered my question


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2015)

*Trainwreck* (2015): Light 3

What happen when you watch a basic movie with you basic friends


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

with friends like massarace who needs enemies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I guess that answered my question



You used a "." which indicates a statement, however a question would end with a "?". So kindly remove yourself from this thread until you understand the basic fundamentals of the English language !


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZNK1AqY5OjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

can i get a hot tub!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

Warudo

*Spoiler*: __ 









Smash or pass


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

is that even a question


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

booty got me like whoa



if you squint she almost looks like yonce


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2015)

*Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation*

Not bad. Rebecca Ferguson looks a bit like Jodie Foster. Beautiful eyes.

8/10


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2015)

Detective said:
			
		

> Are Rukia and I the only ones in here to see Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation?



It doesnt open here until later this week.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Warudo
> 
> 
> Smash or pass



This is like asking him:

"Would you rather drink a nice cold beverage or go for a 12 hour walk through the Sahara without something to drink"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> This is like asking him:
> 
> "Would you rather drink a nice cold beverage or go for a 12 hour walk through the Sahara without something to drink"



I find it odd how some here want warudo's gril approval 

I even did it once. weird


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

the thirst king approves


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

That was a really obvious approval  question Stunna asked Warudo tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

khris said:


> I find it odd how some here want warudo's gril approval
> 
> I even did it once. weird



It's his thing, Like asking Stunna his opinion of an animated film--it wouldn't sound the same asking anyone else


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Why did Stunna just refer to himself in the third person ?


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2015)

This thread


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

i'm still waiting for grape to be squished out of existence


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2015)

wuuuuuuuuuut

detectives new show Ballers is already out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

lol it's been out for quite a while. It's a ok show, nothing to really look forward to.


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2015)

Fucking Americans


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2015)

More like fucking youths.
"Oh look something cool. Lets destroy it"


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2015)

The guy appears to be at least 21+


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2015)

Cap on backwards
Oversized sports jersey
Trousers hanging pretty low

Screams young person to me


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2015)

What a narrow view you have. If I hadn't notice I would have thought you were Detective. I don't know what kind of teenagers walk the streets 5:46 in the morning.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2015)

Maybe i am just not used to american standards but no sane adult person dresses that way.


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2015)

American football fans are just a crazy and drunk as football fans in Europe


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2015)

I do remember saying that sports fan in general are scums on the previous thread


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Maybe i am just not used to american standards but no sane adult person dresses that way.



Slice on point as usual. That kind of attire is for someone <= 20.

Also,

MY FUCKING BLUE JAYS

AFTER ALMOST 20 YEARS, THEY HAVE A CHANCE TO RISE FROM THE ASHES


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

which type of football are we talking about here?


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> which type of football are we talking about here?



Both

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Slice on point as usual. That kind of attire is for someone <= 20.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

Huey


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> It doesnt open here until later this week.


I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to your review.



I dunno if you remember dude, but Slice's Winter Soldier review was the stuff of legend.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't remember.  But even his little blurb on Minions the other day was worth a read.  So I'm sure it was pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Really okay with this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

Who is that?  Storm?  Sorry, nothing could make me excited about another X-Men movie after Days of Future Past.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CdggQr05LAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

The Year of gesy is falling apart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

lol what are you talking about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry but who is Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

The "~" is silent


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

Your post quality isn't what it was.  We want January-July gesy back!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

I gave you 7 months, Rukia!

Let me go back to my status quo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who is that?  Storm?  Sorry, nothing could make me excited about another X-Men movie after Days of Future Past.



I hear ya. But it's nice to see that look get some exposure I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

Stunna.  Do you think Batman can beat Superman?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

Excellent news.



I thought the last movie was pretty entertaining.  And he was the reason why.  I'm glad he is back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2015)

The 90's were unimaginative.  And super baggy pants look like shit.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Do you think Batman can beat Superman?



Stunna knows shit. He can't even find his butthole.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll never understand fashion.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

ae said:


> 95-05 were complete trash
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DaSkMWVlFUU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Is this a way to induce me to watch porn?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

That's a very fappable man indeed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

Mike are you the Pitcher or catcher?


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't believe Mike is into baseball, Huey. I think football is more his thing. Now whether he is the one hitting the ball forward, or stepping back to take a shot coming at him in net, is unknown.

Also:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah, I don't get baseball. Footbal though 

But I'd really like to learn how to play rugby 

Dat body contact


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm guessing Mike is the "girl"


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol yes, my heart should go out to those who spent 20 minutes of the movie attempting to rape a young girl.




If I were that girl I would have provided those men with the best service a German girl could offer. That means kneeling down and gagging on all their cocks to the point of losing my breath then riding those bastards until the moment my vagina and my ass, both being penetrated simultaneously, felt sore and tears of joy rolled down my face due to the multiple orgasms I would be reaching while they called me all those dirty names your parents tell you not to pronounce and pulled my hair, spat on my face and also slapped it. Finally, after it all ended and my body was on the floor like a ragged doll I would have looked at their faces, smiled and been sure they knew my gratitude for saving me from Hitler and the Nazis.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2015)

Damn Stunna and Para quit the thread?



..I'm out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm guessing Mike is the "girl"



It's good to be both actually.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn Stunna and Para quit the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ..I'm out



Para's been arrested again, I've heard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> If I were that girl I would have provided those men with the best service a German girl could offer. That means kneeling down and gagging on all their cocks to the point of losing my breath then riding those bastards until the moment my vagina and my ass, both being penetrated simultaneously, felt sore and tears of joy rolled down my face due to the multiple orgasms I would be reaching while they called me all those dirty names your parents tell you not to pronounce and pulled my hair, spat on my face and also slapped it. Finally, after it all ended and my body was on the floor like a ragged doll I would have looked at their faces, smiled and been sure they knew my gratitude for saving me from Hitler and the Nazis.



Ayyyy Well _someone's_ feeling frisky


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2015)

Hmmm, I don't think the Fantastic Four reboot will be very good. The last FF continuity was pretty bad, but at least was kinda eye popping with the visuals. Nothing about this new one is standing out- based on the trailers. Furthermore, they appear to be withholding it from critics. Not a good sign.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

Watched Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. I still love that fuckin movie


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

If I was to make a top 10 most boring movie list, Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist is the first movie that comes to mind.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

Its nostalgic for me. Nothing about it really stands out, just holds good feelings for me.


----------



## Grape (Aug 4, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Watched Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. I still love that fuckin movie





ae said:


> If I was to make a top 10 most boring movie list, Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist is the first movie that comes to mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2015)

Man, Michael Cera...I have to presume that he's currently giving out BJ's on the street for money. What has he done since...er...his last movie?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

Michael Cera has probably accumulated enough money being Michael Cera that he doesn't have to make movies anymore.

Besides, I think he gets like 25% of everything Jesse Eisenberg makes. Copyright.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I don't think the Fantastic Four reboot will be very good. The last FF continuity was pretty bad, but at least was kinda eye popping with the visuals. Nothing about this new one is standing out- based on the trailers. Furthermore, they appear to be withholding it from critics. Not a good sign.



Dr. Doom is a hacker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Michael Cera has probably accumulated enough money being Michael Cera that he doesn't have to make movies anymore.
> 
> *Besides, I think he gets like 25% of everything Jesse Eisenberg makes. Copyright.*



what? 10char


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2015)

haha, yeah.

Ugh, I have to watch Star Wars episode 1 tonight...I haven't seen it since 1999, but I have no desire to return to that adventure....But I finally got a list of mini-reviews, primarily shit that isn't either martial arts or horror, up. Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2015)

Michael Ceras all time best performance was in 'This is the end'


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2015)

Star Wars Episode 1: D

Yeah, this has not aged very gracefully. This is going to be...a long review...


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> Michael Ceras all time best performance was in 'This is the end'



His performance on Arrested Development is also brilliant.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 4, 2015)

Love Predator


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2015)

Everyone with taste in action movies does.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 4, 2015)

It's a pity that they ruined it with the worst possible sequel.


----------



## Saishin (Aug 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> Everyone with taste in action movies does.


Indeed 


Wonder Mike said:


> It's a pity that they ruined it with the worst possible sequel.


Hmmm Predator 2 is pretty understimated,personally I don't think it's such a bad movie,there is Danny Glover which makes the movie better and it has some good moments.what I didn't like it was the part of the old woman with the broom,for the rest it's ok.
About Predators it is a good homage to the classic one,the Predator franchise showed to be not that bad.
Also it seems Predator 4 is underwork.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 4, 2015)

A few good moments don't make the entire movie good. But overall it was a downgrade in relation to its predeccessor.


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

Slice said:


> Everyone with taste in action movies does.



Watching Arnold trying to act is painful


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2015)

I dont really think Predator 2 is bad.
It just cant hold up to the first.
Bonus points for doing something different and not simply put Ahnold into the jungle again.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 4, 2015)

Talking about classic movies itt


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

Ant Man is better than Iron Man.  I need to change my Marvel cinematic rankings again.


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ant Man is better than Iron Man.  I need to change my Marvel cinematic rankings again.



Does it matter?

1. Guardians
2. Winter
3. etc.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

A girl at the bar at PF Chang's looked like Claire Holt.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A girl at the bar at PF Chang's looked like Claire Holt.



I fucking love PF Chang's.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm a regular.  They treat me like a god there.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

In case you guys were wondering:

[YOUTUBE]9Z2VcfJLEGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 4, 2015)

Not excited about that movie at all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

Stunna exposed as a racist.  Even Para had to get involved.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 4, 2015)

Somebody should tell him there's no such thing as race when it comes to human beings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Somebody should tell him there's no such thing as race when it comes to human beings.



Breaking my vow of silence to say "this is bullshit".


I couldn't resist


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

There isn't. "Race" is just a social status.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2015)

Deadpool trailer is just a repackaged version of the comic con trailer.  Thanks for nothing Fox.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2015)

ae said:


> There isn't. "Race" is just a social status.



You're wrong

But even if you weren't(which I remind you, you are), this would still be an empty statement that does nothing to help the conversation sooo..


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

khris said:


> what? 10char



He's like SSJ Michael Cera


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Deadpool trailer is just a repackaged version of the comic con trailer.  Thanks for nothing Fox.



Yeah, Fox just show us the final fight scene.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're wrong
> 
> But even if you weren't(which I remind you, you are), this would still be an empty statement that does nothing to help the conversation sooo..



So please enlighten us Gesy aboout the _homo sapiens_ races.


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll post the link again


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

Smh, Stunna I'm sorry you had to go thru that alone.

I'm hereby naming Stunna my Brother Stunna

Race only matters because there are systems that afford certain privileges to certain (really one specifically) races and inherently places others at a disadvantage at literally everything. Ignoring race doesn't erase the problems. You sound like an insane. If you have a dirty ass apartment with roaches, ignoring that you have roaches doesn't get rid of the roaches


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

I should've known the Deadpool trailer was just gonna be the comic con one smh


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Smh, Stunna I'm sorry you had to go thru that alone.
> 
> I'm hereby naming Stunna my Brother Stunna
> 
> Race only matters because there are systems that afford certain privileges to certain (really one specifically) races and inherently places others at a disadvantage at literally everything. Ignoring race doesn't erase the problems. You sound like an insane. If you have a dirty ass apartment with roaches, ignoring that you have roaches doesn't get rid of the roaches



Reading comprehension OP

Or you are just as ignorant


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

You're trying to separate race from social status like race doesn't influence your social status and that it hasn't since the beginning of America. that's ignorant as hell. But this isn't really the thread for that


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> You're trying to separate race from social status like race doesn't influence your social status and that it hasn't since the beginning of America. that's ignorant as hell. But this isn't really the thread for that



I said race is JUST a social status

Go back to school, but not the one you went to because obviously they didn't teach you how to read.


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2015)

*Bride and Prejudice* - squee/10

I don't give a shit what any of you crusty fucks think, this movie is bright and happy and stupid and I love every fucking second of it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2015)

ae said:


> I said race is JUST a social status
> 
> Go back to school, but not the one you went to because obviously they didn't teach you how to read.



I misread? It doesn't change anything I said? lol

like i said, this isn't really the thread for that anyway.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone watch Humans? I'm thinking about starting it tonight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> So please enlighten us Gesy aboout the _homo sapiens_ races.



oh, I was just thinking of minor biological differences that separate each race. For example If your remains are found hundreds of years later, forensic scientist can actually use the characteristics of your skull to determine your racial background. but yes, we are all homo Sapiens 

Even so, just like I've said before, breaking down racial background to scientific means does nothing to help the conversation.


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I misread?



No. It's all drug you do that killed your brain-cells.

Grape can tell you all about that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2015)

Why is massarace so mad?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

he needs darkie to submit to him


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> oh, I was just thinking of minor biological differences that separate each race. For example If your remains are found hundreds of years later, forensic scientist can actually use the characteristics of your skull to determine your racial background. but yes, we are all homo Sapiens
> 
> Even so, just like I've said before, breaking down racial background to scientific means does nothing to help the conversation.



Now you're starting to sound more reasonable. But the point is I'm not addressing racism or whatever, I'm saying it's wrong to use terms such as 'race' because all human beings have the same genoma. If there were different races we wouldn't be able to breed people of other races or if we could there would be aberrations that would be infertile as what happens when tigers and lions mate. Or zebras and horses. And other documented cases.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2015)

Dragonball Z: Resurrection of F: B+/A-

I thought it was a lot of fun. Great crowd in the theater where I saw it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

what's up homos i watched a lot of movies while i was b&

*Blue Velvet*

a weird movie. i expected weird, of course, from its reputation, but it was a different kind of weird to the one i expected. i expected all sorts of surrealism, but it had the veneer of a conventional mystery movie hiding some really twisted noir-type content. that was sort of the point, it being about all the hidden menace lurking underneath the seemingly perfect norman rockwell small town american society. 

but the mixture of blandness and horror didn't work together to be more than the sum of their parts, imo. instead it created a kind of weird whiplash effect. was the ending supposed to be ironically happy? so conventional it was intentionally subversive? i'm not sure it completely followed through on what it was doing, but it had a lot of great scenes and intriguing ideas, so it definitely wasn't a waste. 

*Moonrise Kingdom*

i really enjoyed this. it was beautiful and engaging and had all the trademark wes anderson touches without being cloying or self-indulgent - it all felt fresh, and it evoked the feeling of being a kid and having these crazy, outsize ambitions better than any film i've seen, especially because the kids were actually willing to pursue them.  harvey keitel playing the commander of the scouts was weirdly brilliant - anderson's casting is always ostensibly strange but ultimately perfect. great movie

*12 Years A Slave*

iunno why it took me so long to watch this but i regret not watching it earlier, because it was fantastic. a triumph across the board - acting, writing, cinematography, direction. even the sound was great, both the soundtrack and the sound design, the way sound carried from one scene into the next or refrains overlaid and undercut each other, like paul dano's mocking slaver chant playing over benedict cumberbatch's hypocritical sermon. great movie. 

*Inside Out*

this one was interesting. it was a movie of ideas, first and foremost, which is new for a mass-market movie, particularly aimed at kids, at least from my experience. it drew a great part of its interest, both in terms of humour, drama, and spectacle, from the way it interpreted how the mind works - core memories, imaginationland, dream theatre, etc. so i guess the most important thing that has to be considered when assessing it is how well that worked. 

i found it alternately amusing and disappointing - it never quite seemed to be as good as it could be. it always felt like the movie was just about to become profound and insightful, before it stepped back and merely stayed clever. there were points in the movie where i felt it actually did say something meaningful, mostly when it began incorporating sadness into the structure of a healthy mind by suggesting that riley needs sadness to be empathetic, whereas joy just can't be. it was also frequently moving, but fitfully so - i don't think it ever moved me beyond brief and superficial emotion. so i'm not sure how much i liked it or if it was more than pretty good. but i am sure that it wasn't bad.  it just wasn't great. but it was a brave attempt. 

side note: that short film, "lava", was complete shit

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*

i had a rocky start with this one because i found kate winslet's character incredibly annoying - a feeling which took a long time to abate. but the middle hour of the movie - the part concerned with memory erasure, set mostly inside joel's head - was superb. the way it depicted the process of memories and mental association and dramatised his attempts to remember clementine was better than any other movie concerned with the mind (i.e. inside out, inception, etc) i've ever see. really good movie. might watch it again soon because i'm not sure i got everything i was intended to get from it 

*Wall-E*

i think this is my new favourite pixar movie. it's...perfect? the minimalism of the early parts  with wall-e in the city - meeting eve, his diffident courtship, the simplicity and evocative profundity of their gestures (body language, actions, associations, their examination of wall-e's hoard) communicating love, shyness, loneliness, as well as things like the way wall-e draws his idea of love from a musical and eve is fascinated by the lighter, all of that is perfect. it develops character by showing, not telling. the entire movie is a triumph of visual narrative in that way. then when it moves across space into the ship, and becomes a kind of screwball adventure where eve has to keep saving wall-e as he blunders through the ship's delicate protocols, then wall-e saves the plant and her, and eve begins to fall in love with him, and their zero-g dance, is all also perfect (the satirical elements are a little...obvious, but i loved the 2001 parody) 

the finale threatened to actually kill off wall-e, and i have to admit i'm not sure he should have survived, considering that everything that made up wall-e was in his motherboard, and the autopilot robot fried it, and it had to be replaced. but i was glad when it ended happily, while being amazed that i'd become emotionally invested in the "romance" of two barely-vocalising robots. i also thought the way wall-e's drudgery on earth was tied into a interstellar voyage which eventually made him pivotal to bringing humanity back home was uncommonly elegant - when some small issue or situation is connected to something vast like that, the connection is usually contrived, but the plot string of the discovery of plant life and wall-e following eve because of his fascination with her and doggedly saving it because he was in love with her, brought it all together beautifully. great movie 

*Toy Story*

i'd never actually seen this, or any of its sequels, and loving wall-e made me decide to see them all in order to have seen all (or at least most) of pixar. which was a good decision, since it was a really good movie, which engagingly balanced comedy, spectacle, and genuine pathos. it kicked up a notch for me at the nightmarish spectacle of sid's frankenstein toys and stayed excellent from there on out. 

*Toy Story 2*

arguably better than toy story - didn't quite have the same emotional core as toy story since the conflict was less elemental (woody just needed to be repaired, really), but it far outstripped toy story for entertainment. it was pretty much neverending spectacle, with more and more ingenious sequences of toys navigating the real world, and occasionally just blundering through it, which worked for me as well as and better than many actual blockbuster sequences - scale isn't everything. plus, "when she loved me" was as or more affecting than anything in toy story. another really good movie

*Toy Story 3*

this, though, is the one i thought was genuinely great. while ts2 had the occasional pop culture reference and parody (most obviously of star wars), this one delved into actively evoking different genres and making narrative pastiches of heist movies, prison movies, and so on, like the best episodes of community. the way it played with genre and convention, like the film noir informant telephone, made it deliciously funny. it was rooted in the ultimate emotional conflict, of toys being discarded, and it explored that fully, with lotso providing a strong a persuasive case for his side. it was interesting - i was thinking, near the start, "toys seem to define themselves by being owned. are there toys who reject owners?" and then they actually appeared!

the stakes were as high as possible, and appropriately, besides being the best at emotion of the three (andy and bonnie playing at the end was powerful as hell), it was also the best at spectacle. the complicated prison breakout sequence was a joy to watch, as was the apocalyptically scary garbage dump incinerator sequence. the tech jump between 1999 and 2010 made the difference in quality starting since i watched ts2 and ts3 back to back - ts3's animation was completely gorgeous. not just the fluidity and texture, not just the inventive shots and compositions, but also the lighting and saturation and cinematography. really, there just wasn't anything about this movie that wasn't superb. it was hilarious, touching, exciting, funny, and even occasionally a little scary. it was much smarter than it needed to be, and surprisingly mature despite the fact that it was all about animated toys. i think it's about as good as wall-e or the incredibles, as in, it's one of the best things i've seen from pixar. great movie 

*Trainwreck*

funny enough, but not all that great. it had a rom-com resolution that was pretty conventional (and thus cringeworthy), which disappointed me, but it did have some good jokes. the funniest part for me was john cena arguing with the black dude in the cinema. the script was def better than average but iunno, it wasn't as funny as i'd hoped it would be. definitely not as funny as spy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Bride and Prejudice* - squee/10
> 
> I don't give a shit what any of you crusty fucks think, this movie is bright and happy and stupid and I love every fucking second of it.



wow that's a weird coincidence

my parents watched this movie like...yesterday 

it does suck, tho


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2015)

I think you may have watched more movies in the last 4 weeks than i did all year.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

The Road Within - 9/10

Great movie about a bunch of youths coming to terms with their mental illness and disease

Zoe Kravitz was cute af

I was literally thinking throughout about writing a song to Lenny on how much I wanna bone his daughter


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2015)

First half of Wall-E is perfect.
Second half is still good but not on the same level.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

fuck you slice


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

slice have you seen that terrible movie pitch perfect 2?

why do the germans have to ruin everything and sexually confuse us masterless race peoples?


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2015)

I havent seen it. The first one was alright but nothing special. Maybe will watch the second when it is on tv or something like that.

What does it have to do with the germans? A new character?


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2015)

Also had to decide between watching Rogue Nation or Fantastic Four this saturday (because i wanted to believe in the FF movie as a fan of the characters).

But after reading early reviews i just ordered MI5 tickets.

Fuck you Fox for ruining FF once again


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2015)

Rarely has a comic book movie started out as low as 6/10 on imdb. They usually start at around 9/10 and then decline from there. Which indicates the new FF4 must be so atrocious that even the most forgiving of fans can't pass it off as a decent film.

Michael Cera hasn't participated in a good film since Juno, and even in Juno, I'm not sure if he did well. He is basically the slender and less talented version of Jonah Hill.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 5, 2015)

I agree with Slice on WallE


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2015)

That Deadpool trailer looks fun.
Will watch.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Rarely has a comic book movie started out as low as 6/10 on imdb. They usually start at around 9/10 and then decline from there. Which indicates the new FF4 must be so atrocious that even the most forgiving of fans can't pass it off as a decent film.
> 
> Michael Cera hasn't participated in a good film since Juno, and even in Juno, I'm not sure if he did well. He is basically the slender and less talented version of Jonah Hill.



My opinion is that people watched it with a lot of bias because of the bad buzz that was floating around months ago about the production of this movie. I'll watch it either way just so I can experience it myself and have a final opinion about it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

That's because IMDB is a cesspool of haters and trolls.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm not so confident in Reynolds as Deadpool. I feel like like they should have found someone else!


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2015)

[youtube]N1b_CxiqMNE[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2015)

Well it's official guys.

GOOGLE FIBER COMING TO SAN ANTONIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm officially better than all of you now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2015)

America getting efreedom Canada had for years!


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 5, 2015)

Watch The Throne.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

oh i just remembered

i saw jurassic world 

it was aight, at best

parts of it were fun enough, but it wasn't any more than decent


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

LUC

Feels like over a month since you were banned like a friend by some shady mod


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

what's up detective

i was gonna see mi5 on monday but my buddy flaked and rescheduled for friday and then he flaked AGAIN 

so fuck him, i'm gonna go see it by myself. or i could take my uncle (he's visiting from india). i think i'll do that


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Making plans, and then flaking for no fucking legit reason

Damn your generation and their lack of keeping promises, Luc




BTW, I went and saw MI5 last Thursday on my own at the IMAX. Because fuck mingling with annoying teenagers over the long weekend. 

REBECCA FERGUSON.......... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Mission Impossible Opera sequence.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qukPLN1kFws[/YOUTUBE]

para I didn't know you had it so hard cleaning all those rich white folks toilets


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Warudo.  Good comment about Zoe Kravitz by you earlier.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mission Impossible Opera sequence.



DAT SLOW WALKING UP THE STEPS AND LEG FLASH WHEN LOADING THE WEAPON


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

I was gonna possibly check out Fantastic Four, but when I read the reviews, I came to the decision that because it will ultimately be a Fantastic 4/10 experience, it's not worth my time.

Next week though, my body is ready for The Man from U.N.C.L.E


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  Man From Uncle could potentially be excellent.  They booked the IMAX screens in my city.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

tfw 5 of my last 7 films seen in theatres this year have been all in IMAX or UltraAVX


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

>tfw "tfw when"


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >tfw "tfw when"



Damn it


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 203
> User Name 	Posts
> ae 	29



Damn, we can officially say that the current thread is filled with a majority of shit taste.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

There's no IMAX screen in my city 

I'll have to travel to either S?o Paulo or Rio to watch BvS


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2015)

Hmmm..

Should I go see Ant Man or MI5?

Not really. I won't financially support T Cruz's closeted, sciencereligion lifestyle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Why so mad Grape?  You are about to get the Google Fiber.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2015)

In 2+ years.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Why not see both films, Grape?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2015)

FF4 dropped to 5.1/10 now. I think I am gonna pass even though a ticket here only costs 2 dollars, it's probably still not gonna worth it.

@Grape: MI5 is the better film of the two. Ant-Man is a waste of time.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Making plans, and then flaking for no fucking legit reason
> 
> Damn your generation and their lack of keeping promises, Luc
> 
> ...




Oh fuck yes. She did an amazing job. 

...and she even gave us a little side boob too


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

Old people at the office are so underrated.



[YOUTUBE]f6dKhzYgksc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2015)

The old guy will turn out to be the CEO at the end of the film.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

He will probably die unfortunately.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> He will probably die unfortunately.



In the office? I hope it's not in the toilet, cuz that would be sad.


*Only Lovers Left Alive*

Best vampire film I have seen so far (I still have one to go - Interview with the Vampire). Tilda Swinton and Tom Hiddleston are both excellent casting.

8.5/10


----------



## Karasu (Aug 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> In the office? I hope it's not in the toilet, cuz that would be sad.
> 
> 
> *Only Lovers Left Alive*
> ...




Do yourself a huge favor: read the book and skip the movie. In fact  read Interview, Lestat, and Queen of the Damned.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 5, 2015)

Upon my primal determination that the symbolic dimension was indeed chaotic and idiosyncratic, penetrating an antipodal malevolent order divided of indeterminable nervous anxiety, borne of the exposition, I was tossed into a maelstrom of metropolitan proportions. Although, I must admit, this avoids the distribution to its complexity, which is artificial through and through. Therefore, simple and raw emotions of teenage angst must come to be as the one definite factorial gain. Of more to be claimed, the correct justifications for its conduct never were represented, the duration of which suffers and flattens the cyclopean collection of the fan based of or on the count in the vein of the smallish and weakly intellectual arrangement; on the contrary, I was planted into the original idea that I have never given only my attention. Nevertheless, I consistently contained the erumpent feeling of solitary existence in the exterior while experiencing this enervating phantasmagoria. Fundamentally kaleidoscopic, this action has what would be inconceivable, to I, that the torture of the miasmatically unfocused atmosphere and the panoptic vision of the suffering, crafted in vitro, of the non-protagonists could be an overture to a pseudo-beauteous combatative twist. This decision is, through some minimalistic superficiality of course, that the origins and the stability of an orientation of deviant stylistic tendencies, when closely examined as you would psychoanalyze a human characteristic, show not even the slightest hints of their presence. The proper logical conclusion can be easily achieved after postulating the following: art, as a concept, was foremostly formed for that which would trigger the chain reaction of the intangible modification to the humanitarian experience. To ignore the monomythic and practical nature of the faux-epic reflected would lack the proper metaphysical vibrations and would be in poor taste considering the more definitive significance of other works that are oft drawn comparative lines to.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2015)

*Ant Man - 8.5/10

*Easily the second best solo hero Marvel movie after Winter Soldier.

You people is cray-cray.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2015)

man it's gonna make me hella sad when robert de niro dies

shit ain't right


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, I went and saw MI5 last Thursday on my own at the IMAX. Because fuck mingling with annoying teenagers over the long weekend.
> 
> REBECCA FERGUSON.......... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD



Took my siblings to dinner and saw it with them. talked random shit about the syndicate the whole time 



Rukia said:


> Mission Impossible Opera sequence.



So well done


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man it's gonna make me hella sad when robert de niro dies
> 
> shit ain't right


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

ted. said:


> Took my siblings to dinner and saw it with them. talked random shit about the syndicate the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> So well done


The one random henchman was a dope.  He thought he was a badass shoving Ilsa towards Lane.  Ending up getting disarmed, humiliated, and killed.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

Those lethal weapon thighs


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

The bone collector (whatever his nickname was) thought he was a badass with his little knife kit.  Didn't do too well in the knife fight did he?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

So fucking good.


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2015)

>"ethan hunt will be in our custody in the next 24 hours"
>6 months later


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

It was a nice fakeout.  The CIA was in Cuba looking for Ethan and he was in Paris watching them on a monitor.


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2015)

And hunley wonders why they weren't able to find information pertaining to the syndicate


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2015)

When Hunley said that Ethan was the manifestation of pure will, I thought it was really Ethan posing as Hunley, in order to hype himself up in front of the PM


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2015)

My wife is the besto, she bought me the Ducati I wanted to buy with a new helmet for my birthday


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

Robert De Niro sent Mickey Rourke to hell Luc


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> My wife is the besto, she bought me the Ducati I wanted to buy with a new helmet for my birthday


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

Gesy bringing his A- game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2015)

>Huey before he tied the knot


----------



## Detective (Aug 6, 2015)

Gesy's KT posts, turn to Huey roasts


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

he will finally shed his huey persona and be free


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 6, 2015)

Aren't Gesy and Huey the same person?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Aren't Gesy and Huey the same person?


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Aren't Gesy and Huey the same person?



World, Huey, Weeknd and Gesy are all the same person. Cover the area where the avatar and username is. Their posts are indistinguishable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2015)

ae said:


> World, Huey, Weeknd and Gesy are all the same person.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2015)

*MI5: Rogue Nation - 7/10

*Predictable and boring, but I'm bumping it from a 6 because of Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

Grape said:


> MI5: Rogue Nation - *7/10*
> 
> *Predictable and boring*



But my scores were "mind boggling"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> funny gif



That's funny, I chuckled. Thanks for the laugh


Unemployed people are always the funniest, guess that's why you're single because every girl took you for a joke.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2015)

I am so proud of Gesy. I feel that I'm entitled to some credits for bringing the best out of him by constantly goading him.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2015)

ScarJo looked like a hag in Don Jon.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2015)

ae said:


> But my scores were "mind boggling"




Well that's because they are.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2015)

My review of the new Dragonball Z movie is in sig.

Talledega Nights: B

While there are some really funny moments, I remember thinking it was funnier.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2015)

*Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation*

reliably good blockbuster action "spy" stuff. i think they went above and beyond the call of duty with the opera sequence, which was gorgeous and interesting visually/spatially besides having the usual good action choreography and structured thrills and so on. the underwater server sequence was another good one, and i loved the bike chase, but i think the movie tapered off a bit at the end. more and more, with spy movies, it feels like there's nothing new to be done, and i saw pretty much everything coming in the last 20-30 minutes. nevertheless, it was a lot of fun, and rebecca ferguson was surprisingly excellent, largely because they made her character pretty much ethan's equal, but also because she gave a pretty good standard action movie tough-but-vulnerable lady performance


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

2016 is going to be a great year

[YOUTUBE]n2irZnQMovI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks pretty decent.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 6, 2015)

That pretty much confirms more DB stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2015)

Just got back from Billy Elliot the Musical.  Pretty damn good.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2015)

Good lord, FF rating dropped to 4.3/10. Will it hit the fantastic 4? 

Is Stunna gone from NF for good?


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

Disappointed Trump wasn't as entertaining as I hoped


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2015)

100 more debates to go.  Too many candidates splitting minutes.  Trump will get more entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

Grape.  I can't find whether or not this has already been posted.  But I watched it at work earlier.  And I thought it looked surprisingly decent.

[YOUTUBE]giNpP8VBIN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  I can't find whether or not this has already been posted.  But I watched it at work earlier.  And I thought it looked surprisingly decent.
> 
> [youtube]giNpP8VBIN8[/youtube]




Rukia knows.



More than a few scenes in that looked very impressive. Better than MI5.


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Is Stunna gone from NF for good?



He left?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> He left?



He just said he's taking a break because his father saw some of the things he posted and wasn't pleased, but he didn't specify how long. They always come back though.


*Ran*

7/10


*Don Jon*

3.5/10


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2015)

Dayum.
Cant imagine what would have been so out of line for him hes not really the type for agressive posting.

Except his dad is extremely strict or something like that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm sorry Stunna got persecuted


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

Stunna is in college.  His dad should back off and not meddle so much.

On the other hand.  I assume Stunna still lives at home.  Go get a job and an apartment if you are disappointed with the house rules.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm sorry Stunna got persecuted


This is true genius.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2015)

I wish Stunna could see this documentary. Then perhaps he could understand why I feel how I feel towards human beings in general.

[YOUTUBE]PB_ZMiYy_OQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

Detective.  I changed my mind.  I'm going to take a fantastic hit for the team tonight.  Need to see if it is as bad as I have heard.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2015)

That masochism.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm sorry Stunna got persecuted



hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

On another note though, I'm so happy Spice Girls might reunite next year!!


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I changed my mind.  I'm going to take a fantastic hit for the team tonight.  Need to see if it is as bad as I have heard.



GET OUT OF MY HEAD, CHARLES!



Seriously, I am going tonight as well.

I am going to add this to my Top 10 Shit Films to review list, since Transporter: Refueled doesn't come out for another month anyways.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm sorry Stunna got persecuted


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

Just did well with a Fort Lauderdale phone interview.  Fly me out.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2015)

You're moving to Florida?


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Just did well with a Fort Lauderdale phone interview.  Fly me out.



Yes!

That's great news, dude.

Also, an update on my movie situation today. I may actually back out of seeing Fantastic 4/10, afterall. 

Mainly cause I am tired today, and also because I don't want to taint my body's experience, in order to store up excitement for The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2015)

You're totally going to watch that shitty cam version of it, aren't you, Detective?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 7, 2015)

I am going through this new Dre album and I really hope I downloaded a fake leak or something. Calling this album terrible might be being kind given my expectations for Dre. 

Doesn't even feel like a Dre album :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2015)

So Rukia's real name is Charles ? I always picture him as a Frederick


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2015)

MI:5 tomorrow  

And the Dre album really isn't good? I guess not recording music yourself for 16 years really isn't the best thing when you want to stay on top.


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm sorry Stunna got persecuted





tari101190 said:


> This is true genius.





Wonder Mike said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha




You see I have this friend here that totally doesn't understand why that's so funny. Maybe somebody could explain it to him?


----------



## Grape (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't get it either.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> And the Dre album really isn't good? I guess not recording music yourself for 16 years really isn't the best thing when you want to stay on top.



In my opinion no.

If 2001 was a 10/10 (and I would rate it around that) this was like a 2/10 or so. 

Honestly I think some of the leaked stuff over the years that was supposed to be from his new album is better than anything on the final product. Particularly the song Topless.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> You see I have this friend here that totally doesn't understand why that's so funny. Maybe somebody could explain it to him?



There is a current NF user called Persecuted who has horrible film opinions, and constantly trolls other people by making unwanted or unnecessary comments. A couple months ago, apparently their mother/father found out about their NF activitity, and had a firm conversation with Persecuted about being grounded from the internet until they can learn to be a better human being, and essentially got the user banned as a result. 

Prior to the "self"-ban, the user's parent actually logged into NF to apologize for their son's behaviour, and mentioned that it would be a while before they were allowed to run their mouth on NF in such an uncivilized manner.

We are unsure if that was really their parents speaking, or it was a subtle way to give themselves a way out to lay low from NF for a while, but if it was the latter, it's probably the biggest L(that's loss in young people speak, Slice  ) taken by someone in quite some time.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> You see I have this friend here that totally doesn't understand why that's so funny. Maybe somebody could explain it to him?





Grape said:


> I don't get it either.



You don't remember Persetard's father suspending his computer privileges?


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Persecuted said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I assume most of you know of my son. He goes by “Persecuted” here. There’s been somewhat of a snafu on his end. It seems I need to teach him the definition of respect. To make a long story short, he won’t be posting here for a while due to some unfortunate events. Unfortunately for him, I’m expelling all his computer privileges for the next few months as of today until he learns to grow up and get his act together. I humbly ask that those in charge please suspend this account until then so he cannot gain access here behind my back. Lastly, I would also like to formerly apologize for my son’s outrageous, immature, and inexcusable behavior. I forced him to show me what was happening with his online activities and I was not impressed. Embarrassing for him, but my house, my rules. His demeanor and general speech while here absolutely appalled me. The latest of which he used derogatory terms against certain groups which I thought I had taught him better than that. Guess not. You can be sure he will be severely punished and will not act this way when/if his computer privileges are re-instated. Depending on his improvement in the coming months. Thanks for reading this and sorry to take up your time.



An instant classic


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2015)

I didn't. But luckily my Bruder Detective covered the memory refresh.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Stunna's dad unbanned him


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2015)

At least Stunna's dad didn't make a scene like that.

Am I the only one who received the PM from Stunna? I would assume Detective and Jena received it as well since they are close with Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

I love it when Yasha pulls a card out of my deck, and trolls like this, similar to the Rukia retiring story that had you all hoodwinked

But we know Stunna's tendencies a little too well to believe it


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, you hardly see Stunna taking a break, and when you get a chance like that you gotta grab it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Yasha


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 7, 2015)

*San Andreas*

Mediocre entertainment. Enjoyable destruction throughout with a cliched and lazy plot with seemingly no thought put into it. What kept the movie afloat was the cast really. Rock is always fun, Giamatti is cool and Daddarrio....Damn. Shouldn't overlook Gugino either. She is an attractive woman too. Meh.

2.5/5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2015)

Man Alzheimer's is kicking in already Slice, it's about time! You wrote the history books and the bible with nothing but lies.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2015)

What did I miss with Stunna? Did he leave?


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> What did I miss with Stunna? Did he leave?



No, it was a ruse by Yasha, that was similar to my Rukia retirement gambit, but ultimately nowhere near as successful as that masterpiece of deception


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> What did I miss with Stunna? Did he leave?



His racism and homophobia was exposed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

Fantastic Four:  D.

Not actually as bad as I expected.  It's ugly.  It has the same color palette as the Man of Steel.  The visual effects are crap.  And the third act is every bit as bad as I had heard.  The movie just ends really fucking abruptly.  But things were going okay until the second trip to Planet Zero.  (Who the fuck came up with that name?)

I actually find myself siding with Trank a little bit.  I can't come up with another reason for why it feels as if two movies are competing against one another.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, loved Rukia's review.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 7, 2015)

Watching Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fantastic Four:  D.
> 
> Not actually as bad as I expected.  It's ugly.  It has the same color palette as the Man of Steel.  The visual effects are crap.  And the third act is every bit as bad as I had heard.  The movie just ends really fucking abruptly.  But things were going okay until the second trip to Planet Zero.  (Who the fuck came up with that name?)
> 
> I actually find myself siding with Trank a little bit.  I can't come up with another reason for why it feels as if two movies are competing against one another.


See. This is pretty much what I was saying. People need to watch things form themselves before saying anything.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2015)

I remember watching the cartoon when I was younger.

[YOUTUBE]w-ZPWCzOW0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2015)

Fantastic Four (2015): F

It's not terrible in the conventional sense of the world, it's just very...boring. The characters have little-to-no personality and their chemistry sucks. Every interaction is terse and/or awkward, without any banter or anything. It takes too long to get going and when it's finally there, the movie just sort of ends. In a way, the narrative structure is very similar to "Ant-Man" in that most of the spectacle is reserved for the finale, except "Ant-Man" went out of its way to provide good characters, dialogue, etc.

I also don't like how it's taking itself so seriously, with everyone spending most of the time brooding and the visual style being so grim. Seriously, it's the Fantastic f@cking Four. Just look at that title. Your villain is called "Doom". The only way we can take that kinda stuff seriously is if there is some camp value or self awareness to it. Doctor Doom might've been the worst villain ever in a comic book movie because you never know what to feel about him. On one hand he is a victim, even moreso than the others, so he's too tragic to be hated. But he's also kind of a douche, so you don't really like him either. At least in the other films, Doom was a bad guy even before he went insane.

Also, the Fantastic Four cause EVERY problem in the entire movie. At least when a hero usually accidentally creates a villain, their motives are pure and they are trying to fix their mistakes. Here, they get drunk and throw a temper tantrum because the financiers of this experiment want to send astronauts on the mission instead of them. So they recklessly go themselves, without outside support. When Doom threatens the world, they keep telling him to stop but it feels like they don't really care about him as much as they're worried about what he's about to do...even though he was supposed to be their friend and "died" (mutated) because of Reed- who delivers a smug one-liner to him before ending him. Jesus...

I laughed when there is that shot with the Fantastic Four standing side by side while triumphant music plays, just as it pans out revealing the big ass crater, filled with...destruction. Very heroic guys, how many people did you kill because of your vanity?

So yeah, this movie was pretty shitty. But not even in a fascinating way.


----------



## Slice (Aug 8, 2015)

Every FF review i read makes me even sadder 

And Fuck you Yasha  
You dirty troll


----------



## Slice (Aug 8, 2015)

I listened to the song previews of Compton on iTunes.
This is some serious mainstream radio stuff... didn't expect that.

Not sure if good or bad, need to listen to the full album for that the 90 sec previews aren't enough to judge. Its just my first impression


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> I listened to the song previews of Compton on iTunes.
> This is some serious mainstream radio stuff... didn't expect that.
> 
> Not sure if good or bad, need to listen to the full album for that the 90 sec previews aren't enough to judge. Its just my first impression



Some of the beats themselves are okay or good. My 2 main issues are this:

1. Almost nowhere on there do you really hear much of Dres signature style. If you listened to this without knowing it was a Dre album I don't think anyone would guess he produced it. This is a HUGE issue because Dre has one of the most recognizable styles of any producer.

2. Most of the artists he had were fucking awful. Even if the beats were better and more Dre-like they still would have ruined almost every song anyway. He was missing so many of the guys that made the older stuff so good.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Every FF review i read makes me even sadder
> 
> And Fuck you Yasha
> You dirty troll



Sorry old mate. Wasn't my intention to troll you guys. I was trolling Stunna.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow man.

I slept like 15 hours.

God damn.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2015)

gg grape.  I only got like 8 in.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

I had like three the night before.

I crashed p hard. Half day yesterday, off today.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

Detective said:


>





Can't help but notice that they're on the losing team of the film.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Can't help but notice that they're on the losing team of the film.



They are rewriting reality, and taking over territory covered by the previous enemy.

Fuck the Yankees


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

Has Canada ever won the World Series?


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Has Canada ever won the World Series?



Yep. Back to Back championships in fact. 

Would have been a 3peat if that baseball strike didn't happen in the mid 90's.

Toronto and Montreal were the best teams that year as well.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 8, 2015)

Sense 8 is getting a second season! 

Yet Detective hasn't watched the first one.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks terrible.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 8, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Sense 8 is getting a second season!
> 
> Yet Detective hasn't watched the first one.



Yeah, although it was pretty goddamn obvious I'm still mad excited about s2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2015)

So, anyone want to tell me how good the second season of True Detective is?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> So, anyone want to tell me how good the second season of True Detective is?



it's...pretty good 

has some obvious flaws and it's not exceptional but it's fun enough and has great production value


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2015)

Not as good as the first, once it finally picks up, it's kind of already too late; but there are worse shows on tv.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 8, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> So, anyone want to tell me how good the second season of True Detective is?



It's worse than the first season(as expected), pretty slow but still much better than a lot of stuff out there and imo very well worth your time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> Has Canada ever won the World Series?


Joe Carter you fool!


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Joe Carter you fool!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2015)

Detective.  The Devil Rays should move to Montreal.  I'm still disgusted that the Expos are gone.

Proof that I am old:

-Mad about the Whalers
-Mad about the Expos
-Mad about the Bullets
-Mad about the Grizzlies


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2015)

Proof that I'm old:

My birth certificate.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2015)

California is stupid.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

Golfers are going to have to come to grips with the fact that they're going to end up playing on dead grass eventually.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> California is stupid.



Seriously, that state is declining so badly.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 8, 2015)

Murica as a whole is being stupid about water.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2015)

so it turns out Fantastic Four sucks. much surprise


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

khris on sin time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2015)

America is just exercising their right to population control, the Police aren't doing it fast enough so now they are getting rid of the water.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> khris on sin time.



been out of the loop for a few days. yet to see ant-man actually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2015)

Kill Me Three Times: B-/B

Considering that it shares the same rating as "Fantastic Four (2015)" on RT, this really wasn't bad. It has some darkly humorous moments, interesting enough characters, a nice pace and a certain quirky charm. It's sort of a black comedy take on "Blood Simple". The music does get old after a while though and I thought the ending played it way too safe. In fact, the resolution keeps me from giving it a flat B rating.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 9, 2015)

Cuteness overload 

[YOUTUBE]1ZLN9AzxVa8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2015)

*Kung-Fu Hustle*- TBH, I didn't get the hype for this film. Some scenes were hilarious, but most of them are just facepalm stupid.

6/10

*Ong Bak*- Pretty good movie. Really good action, decent story, etc.. Also, this movie had to have some of the best finishing moves I've seen. Then there was the Flame Kick scene, which was hilarious and earned this movie some serious points.

7.5/10



Lucaniel said:


> it's...pretty good
> 
> has some obvious flaws and it's not exceptional but it's fun enough and has great production value



Good. I was afraid that the obnoxious 2deep4u atmosphere everyone was talking about would be too much.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm going to check out the Gift today.  I have heard good things.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

I haven't seen Pixels.  And maybe I never will.  But I see the characters wearing the same outfits every time Pixels is mentioned in a story that I am reading.



Why are they dressed that way?  They look like complete fucking morons!  I take one glance at these images and I could tell right away that this movie would be a complete disaster!


----------



## Slice (Aug 9, 2015)

Would love to write a longer review but I am only able to go online via phone for now.

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation 5/5
Everything it sets out to do it does very well. It doesn't reinvent the wheel but is beautiful shot, well paced and acted as well as simply fun and never boring.

Extra point for the villain wearing a tactleneck! So a solid 6/5 from me


----------



## Slice (Aug 9, 2015)

One question: do the people in Vienna speak German in the original version? Sounded like there were two different audio sources at times.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2015)

Rukia and Detective just saw MI: Rogue Nation .... It was great !


The opening to the very end !


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> Extra point for the villain wearing a tactleneck! So a solid 6/5 from me



Based Archer Reference

  



Slice said:


> One question: do the people in Vienna speak German in the original version? Sounded like there were two different audio sources at times.



I believe people in Vienna and Austria in general(not including the rural areas outside the major cities that is) speak German. And the older rural generation speaks a version of Austro-Bavarian, no?


----------



## Slice (Aug 9, 2015)

Of course they do. I just want to know if the characters in the movie speak German or if it is one of those where everyone magically speaks English no matter which country it is set in


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Kung-Fu Hustle*- TBH, I didn't get the hype for this film. Some scenes were hilarious, but most of them are just facepalm stupid.
> 
> 6/10



[SCANNING FOR SOUL]

RESULTS: SOUL NOT FOUND


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2015)

*Alice* (1988): Decent 7

Bizarre, ugly, and sometime gross

Recommend to Jena and Sama
Slice and Para might enjoy this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't remember much discussion in the opera house though to tell you the truth.  The two in the control room spoke after Pegg triggered the lift.  And they spoke in German.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

The Gift was pretty good.  B+


*Spoiler*: __ 



Simon's dickhead antics caught up with him.  He lost his job and his wife.  And a guy he bullied the shit out of might be the father of his son!  Good luck convincing your soon to be ex-wife to take a paternity test.


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I need help planning my nutrition and exercise. Know any good places with legit info?

I basically need to learn how to feed myself.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

Nutrisystem.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK?!  BATMAN AND ROBIN HAVE SKATES IN THEIR BOOTS?  I can't take it anymore.

-changes channel-


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2015)

Nah. No diets. Just a complete overhaul of my nutrition.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

Eating healthy is pricey.  How do you feel about that?

I find that it is smart to not have big meals.  Eating small snacks throughout the day speeds up your metabolism.  Exercising early in the day is healthy.  Quit soda.  Drink a lot of water.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2015)

Rukia gives sound advice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2015)

Quitting soda is one of the best things that ever happened to me.


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Eating healthy is pricey.  How do you feel about that?
> 
> I find that it is smart to not have big meals.  Eating small snacks throughout the day speeds up your metabolism.  Exercising early in the day is healthy.  Quit soda.  Drink a lot of water.




I hear mixed things as far as cost, though I'm sure I can keep it reasonable. At least in comparison to how much I've been spending on fast food to feed me and my father.

I think I'm going to need around five meals a day? Just need to figure out what they should be, and how to prep them for the coming week. I'm planning on cooking meals for an entire week on my day off and putting them in the fridge for convenience.


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2015)

You don't need five meals unless you're bodybuilding. The average breakfast, lunch, and dinner will do. The content in the food you eat matters much more. 

Try not to sleep for extended hours like you mentioned the other day.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah Grape.  What was that 18 hour sleep about?


----------



## David (Aug 9, 2015)

I streamed the following online:

Ex Machina was 

I'll probably lose some credibility, but 10/10 for me, personally, entertainment-wise.  It was my cup of tea.

Age of Ultron was 6/10.

Kinda crap IMO.  I could see the whole Vision thing being confusing for most viewers, it wasn't really my thing (even though I admit I'm a normally keen for comic book movies), and the inconsistency was pretty big, imo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For goodness's sake, 'Cap took on Ultron better than Thor did


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

Of course Age of Ultron is going to be shit after Ex Machina.


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OM8HNuRLIBI[/YOUTUBE]


..... A-A-All In????


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2015)

All in     .


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2015)

Drinking more water makes you feel way better


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 9, 2015)

ae said:


> You don't need five meals unless you're bodybuilding. The average breakfast, lunch, and dinner will do. The content in the food you eat matters much more.
> 
> Try not to sleep for extended hours like you mentioned the other day.



I have to disagree with you. You need to eat every 2 or 3 hours so that your metabolism doesn't slow down and your body starts to build up fat. Of course, you're not going to eat lasagna every 3 hours or so. You have to eat something healthy so that your brain gets the message that your body doesn't need to store food. Now, if you're body-building you will need lots of carbs because of intense training.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 9, 2015)

David said:


> I streamed the following online:
> 
> Ex Machina was
> 
> ...



I think you sir are still being very generous to AoU. I gave it a 5. Everyone is going mad about how F4 is a trainwreck but I have a hard time believing Age of Pooptron was any better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2015)

Ex Machina is a very good and entertaining movie, but never a 10/10. And am sure the people who made it were aware of that. it's probably part of the attraction.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2015)

Ex Machina was like a 7.5ish for me. Entertaining, but not especially good


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

ae said:


> You don't need five meals unless you're bodybuilding. The average breakfast, lunch, and dinner will do. The content in the food you eat matters much more.
> 
> Try not to sleep for extended hours like you mentioned the other day.





Rukia said:


> Yeah Grape.  What was that 18 hour sleep about?




I had a "mild" DMT trip and then dosed off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2015)

The Babadook: B+

I made a Babadook in the toilet earlier. Bwahahahahaha! Seriously, this was a good flick though. Dat Mom was scurrrry, although being in the presence of that kid for prolonged periods of time is more terrifying than anything the film could've thrown at me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

David said:


> For goodness's sake, 'Cap took on Ultron better than Thor did



the fuck are you talking about?  thor beasted v. ultron


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]OM8HNuRLIBI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ..... A-A-All In????



all in


----------



## David (Aug 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the fuck are you talking about?  thor beasted v. ultron




RIP for embarrassing myself with my first post here, then.

I'll honestly completely blame my watching a super shitty pixelated stream, though.  Each fight required some level of fill-in from my part and I must have made incorrect assumptions about what went on.

Tbh, you guys are all quite forgiving here compared to the other sections.  I can't believe I just said something retarded and got away with it easy.

And I can have my own incorrect opinion without getting analized  second favorite section already

*Edit: *Just to add on and put it out there, I'm really completely ignorant when it comes to movies.  I watch movies and shows very little, and if I ever do rate anything else here, it'll probably just be subjective and not a post worth reading if you prefer objective posts or good reviews.  I don't think I'm even movie-smart enough atm to write a decent review of a movie.



Wonder Mike said:


> I think you sir are still being very generous to AoU. I gave it a 5. Everyone is going mad about how F4 is a trainwreck but I have a hard time believing Age of Pooptron was any better.



I'd rate it a 4, actually, but gave it an extra point or 2 since I watched it streamed in horrible quality and thought it'd be fair to give it a boost.

@Rukia, Khris and Mike: I can see from an objective point of view that Ex Machina does not deserve a 10/10, but I was watching it with the comfort of my really hot Asian friend so the excitement was there


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

as i recall, thor was so effective against ultron that he had to start dedicating squadrons of drones to dealing with him personally

but i saw it in the cinema once months ago

we'll see when the brrip gets out 

BUT


David said:


> Tbh, you guys are all quite forgiving here compared to the other sections.  I can't believe I just said something retarded and got away with it easy.
> 
> And I can have my own incorrect opinion without getting analized  second favorite section already



bruh you are setting yourself up for huge disappointment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2015)

oh btw, welcome back luc


----------



## David (Aug 10, 2015)

yea welcome back, I was sad to see that you were banned when I got back the other day


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

oh heads up btw

don't confuse wonder mike and super mike

wonder mike is clinically insane
super mike is aight


----------



## David (Aug 10, 2015)

I didn't even notice there were 2 of them, thanks.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2015)

There have been a lot of great cinematic MacBeth but having Fassbender and Cotillard in the lead roles has me def interested.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2015)

stunna let's have an avy bet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2015)

David said:


> I didn't even notice there were 2 of them, thanks.



This is what I was afraid of lol


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2015)

if you knew him, please pay your respects


----------



## Slice (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuck this news. 

Seriously.

Such a great person.

RIP man.


I expect everyone that knew him to rewatch something with / by Bruce Campbell in his honor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 10, 2015)

ae said:


> *Alice* (1988): Decent 7
> 
> Bizarre, ugly, and sometime gross
> 
> ...



This movie technically on my watchlist, but i always forget about it every time i'm searching something to watch.

Also watched Utopia first episode, which i think it may be among the best first episodes i have seen.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2015)

guys ive been really sick for a few days now 

had to go to the hospital


----------



## Slice (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope its nothing too serious Warubro.
Get well soon


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> I hope its nothing too serious Warubro.
> Get well soon



thanks man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

The World said:


> guys ive been really sick for a few days now
> 
> had to go to the hospital



Dehydration does that to you, I told you to drink some water !


----------



## Karasu (Aug 10, 2015)

The World said:


> guys ive been really sick for a few days now
> 
> had to go to the hospital



Brutal - what's up? Bad cold? Food poisoning?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

McAdams deserves an emmy nomination.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> I hope its nothing too serious Warubro.
> Get well soon



Yellow fever.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> McAdams deserves an emmy nomination.



She went nude i guess?


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuck....

Gooba died.

God damn it


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

People tend to do that


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

He was fucking 29

Gone too soon

Just like CMX


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

You being for real?


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, I'm legit serious.... fuck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

How did you know he died and what was the cause of death if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Surprised to hear about Gooba.


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> How did you know he died and what was the cause of death if you don't mind me asking



A couple of his friends, and forum old timers were informed via e-mail that it happened. He was 29, attending a bachelor party with a group of buddies, and decided to try climbing a steep cliff edge while they were all out hiking at a state park. He fell 40 ft to his death.

And then we confirmed it with this:

Source

There is a thread in that fucking Nudist Resort section or whatever its called these days. Also in the Konoha Retirement home.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah its sad.


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lgGKSjiw0HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Did you guys ever see Fury?  Past convos confirm that I am not a Brad Pitt fan.  But holy shit.  This movie was actually really damn good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope, I kinda forgot it existed because at one point I really wanted to see it


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

Rukia,

I dunno why, but I randomly went back to when Warudo was banned for like 6-7 months last year. Page 8 onwards is golden. 





Preet putting Para in his place was amazing, too. That kind manned application of telling Para to STFU


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

This Friday

The Man from U.N.C.L.E


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm still really surprised that Stunna reported him.


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

I dunno man, it was such an easy solution to pin it on Stunna. It's what the snitch wanted us to think, and probably still does, while he/she posts amongst us.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Didn't i report him?


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

THE BAIT WAS TAKEN

ONE YEAR OF WAITING TO GET YOUR GUARD DOWN, WORKED

GOT'EM


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Idk i remember reporting someone for something but I forgot who and what.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> How did you know he died and what was the cause of death if you don't mind me asking



Someone posted a thread somewhere else and they claimed he did in a hiking accident. 

How did we know CMX died again?


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2015)

I will never forgive that Rica_Patin dude for that stupid bullshit he said after it was revealed CMX had died.


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

I fed a raccoon earlier today, they're so cute.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 10, 2015)

Raccoons are real life decepticons. Don't let the little mask fool you, they're savages.


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

I just saw Lenny Kravitz's penis 

What a day


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Raccoons are real life decepticons. Don't let the little mask fool you, they're savages.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

New M Night movie in about a month.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Leaving my laptop at home was the worst mistake I made today! I could be living it up playing tagpro but noooo my ass is dumb


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2015)

I knew Gooba slightly better than I did CMX. From the news article, he was a fellow engineer and a hiking/travel enthusiast. Sorry to hear him go like that but at least it seems that he had lived his life to the fullest.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2015)

*Dragon Ball Z: Resurrection of F*
The novelty of seeing that and hearing the dub on the big screen was pretty large, the right mix of nostalgia and just fast paced action. Also a damn sly One Piece nod.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Argh now I want to see it for the one piece nod.

There's a Japanese version right? Fuck da dub!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

The movie did really well here in the states.  Made a decent amount of money.  Good audiences turned up in droves.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

ae said:


> I just saw Lenny Kravitz's penis
> 
> What a day



No one saw that coming! 

I just hope the same happens to Adam Lavigne.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Ya can't believe there's been a lot of coverage of it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

On a side note though, I can understand the likes of Luc getting banned, after all he's a sociopath, but Warudo, such a nice person, there's no way that could have happened to him.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OIE_uDDcBrM[/YOUTUBE]

Still one of the best South Park episodes!

Detective needs to watch it. I feel like he could be the Canadian announcer!


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> On a side note though, I can understand the likes of Luc getting banned, after all he's a sociopath, but Warudo, such a nice person, there's no way that could have happened to him.



The irony behind luc is that he constantly gets banned, but in turn super ignores half the forum.

Hypocrisy i say!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

He sure is a hypocrit. But the real irony is that in real life, because he can't SI people, he actually kills them and puts the bodies into a fridge he has in his basement.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2015)

What does Luca usually get banned for?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

Last time it was because he molested Persecuted and his father pressed charges.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

The ironic thing about Luc is that he calls other people terrible posters when he gets banned every month for terrible posting, it can't be that hard to find a date can it?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

Whereas the people he calls bad posters are never banned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2015)

Yasha said:


> What does Luca usually get banned for?



Goes out of his way to harass fanclubs and members he deem unfit like some neoNFNazi


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2015)

*When Marnie Was There* - 9/10
Tonally, this reminded me a lot of Whisper of the Heart. And that's always a good thing.

Even when they're "not great", I still adore Miyazaki's movies. But this is the first one in a long while that I've vehemently loved. It's perhaps the most outwardly depressing of the Ghibli movies, but it still has that sense of hope and healing. 

Definitely, definitely recommend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BY8jHKIjJh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol                            .


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2015)

Kardashians - the other white trash.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2015)

Jena said:


> *When Marnie Was There* - 9/10
> Tonally, this reminded me a lot of Whisper of the Heart. And that's always a good thing.
> 
> Even when they're "not great", I still adore Miyazaki's movies. But this is the first one in a long while that I've vehemently loved. It's perhaps the most outwardly depressing of the Ghibli movies, but it still has that sense of hope and healing.
> ...



Miyazaki was not involved, outside of that I agree completely loved this movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys ever see Fury?  Past convos confirm that I am not a Brad Pitt fan.  But holy shit.  This movie was actually really damn good.



The tank scenes are good IMO. But the best thing about it is Alicia von Rittberg.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 11, 2015)

khris said:


> The tank scenes are good IMO. But* the best thing about it is Alicia von Rittberg*.



Amen brother


----------



## Slice (Aug 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> There is a thread in that fucking Nudist Resort section or whatever its called these days. *Also in the Konoha Retirement home*.



What is this? 



~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]BY8jHKIjJh4[/YOUTUBE]



A Kardashian got a bunny.
Lets put it on national television news ASAP!

This man did good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2015)

Watched John Wick again. Gun fights are fuckin good.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 11, 2015)

Slice said:


> What is this?



A hidden section for old-timers. martryn is in charge of determining who are allowed in. Of the regulars here, only Detective and I have access, I think.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm not opposed to the whole clan.  I like that Kendall is finding her own path.  The rest of the family doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

Taleran.  Not blown away by the midnight madness offerings.  But the Final Girls, the Girl in the Photographs, and SPL 2 all sound like winners to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> A hidden section for old-timers. martryn is in charge of determining who are allowed in. Of the regulars here, only Detective and I have access, I think.



I'm wondering how many other secret sections are right under my nose!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Taleran.  Not blown away by the midnight madness offerings.  But the Final Girls, the *Girl in the Photographs*, and SPL 2 all sound like winners to me.


i like how kal penn's character in that is named "peter hemmings" as opposed to anything remotely indian-sounding


----------



## Slice (Aug 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm wondering how many other secret sections are right under my nose!



I'll explain it to you in the conspiracy theorist section.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

The whole clan is beautiful

Best surgery money can buy; 20 years from now the Kardashian family will be full of cyborgs.


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2015)

The entire family are disgusting pigs


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

The only one I care is Brody Jenner, who is a hunk! He can do anything he wants!


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah, Disick is fine too.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

He seems like an a-hole to me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't blame him.  He didn't want to have kids.  Kourtney made that decision on her own.


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2015)

Can we not have a Kardashian conversation?

Christ.


----------



## Slice (Aug 11, 2015)

Grape being the sole voice of reason here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike and Race I understand; but I always find it quite amusing how informed Rukia is.


----------



## Slice (Aug 11, 2015)

Its always strange to see him dropping that starlet gossip information.


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2015)

You brought it up, Grape.


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2015)

Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2015)

Things that don't need to happen listed below.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

Paper Towns. Loved it since I was a fan of the book. The movie will make you cringe hard though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mike and Race I understand; but I always find it quite amusing how informed Rukia is.





Slice said:


> Its always strange to see him dropping that starlet gossip information.


I spend a lot of time over at the Daily Mail.  



Sauce said:


> Paper Towns. Loved it since I was a fan of the book. The movie will make you cringe hard though.


The book is a lot better though.  I don't understand why the film made some of the choices it did.  Margo and Q should have broken into a theme park; any theme park.  Sea World is out.  But they are in Orlando.  They had a million alternate choices.

The trip to find Margo and the outcome of that trip didn't work for me.  Lacey didn't make up with Margo.  Radar's girlfriend came on the trip.  And I honestly wasn't happy that Q had to wander into a nearby town to find Margo.  Their meeting didn't need to change.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't blame him.  He didn't want to have kids.  Kourtney made that decision on her own.



The 3 kids? 



~Gesy~ said:


> Mike and Race I understand; but I always find it quite amusing how informed Rukia is.



So just becuse I'm gay you expect me to gossip about celebrities, is that so?


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> So just becuse I'm gay you expect me to gossip about celebrities, is that so?




It is known.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

Your accusations are untrue and an offense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

No, but because you're gay it isn't a surprise if you do.


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2015)

Well that's the last time we help you with your obesity problems!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2015)

Gesy, I haven't seen you talk about women or even post like your interested in them. Warudo and I were talking the other day about that time you told us feeling a woman breast is like a sandbag.  We both concluded that you're either into dudes or a virgin which is perfectly okay if you are but this front of yours is only hurting yourself!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

huey tryna make his ADHD into a diss


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The whole clan is beautiful
> 
> Best surgery money can buy; 20 years from now the Kardashian family will be full of cyborgs.



i wouldn't say the whole clan is beautiful

would pass on khloe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2015)

I get the feeling Luc throws insults without knowing the meaning of the words he is using, must be that antisocial behavior kicking in


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  Good news gesy.  Just watched an awesome promo for the new season of iZombie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i wouldn't say the whole clan is beautiful
> 
> would pass on khloe



Yeah khloe is the least attractive but not repulsive imo.



Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  Good news gesy.  Just watched an awesome promo for the new season of iZombie.



Lol I forgot to binge watch this show. I'm not sure if i'll continue watching Flash and Arrow; They seem to be growing stale.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2015)

Flash was consistent.  I agree on Arrow.  I'm out as far as week-to-week is concerned.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

> Lol I forgot to binge watch this show. I'm not sure if i'll continue watching Flash and Arrow; They seem to be growing stale.



thank god for daredevil


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

I have high hopes for Flash. But I've never watched Arrow nor am interested to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> thank god for daredevil



Punisher and Electra 

I'm growing more and more enthused for Jessica Jones as well.


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2015)

Ae said:


> Well that's the last time we help you with your obesity problems!




Come on, baby! You know I love my bae


----------



## David (Aug 12, 2015)

Blazing saddles was a fun watch and had some hilarious moments, but some jokes fell flat.  7.5/10.  I can tell I'd enjoy it a lot more if I watched it back in its day.

[YOUTUBE]mjU03P_6nbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2015)

They're remaking Roger Rabbit? 

inb4sintime


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

are people so afraid of investing in new IPs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2015)

That can't be it. Last year's best movies were new stuff. Either adapted or original.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

khris said:


> That can't be it. Last year's best movies were new stuff. Either adapted or original.



best isn't really relevant to investment

highest-grossing is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2015)

right... I forgot.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2015)

khris said:


> They're remaking Roger Rabbit?
> 
> inb4sintime



I did not want to know this.
My life was better before reading this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Punisher and Electra
> 
> I'm growing more and more enthused for Jessica Jones as well.


me too dude.  I expect a ton from Jessica Jones.  And everything about Daredevil season 2 sounds really promising.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 12, 2015)

Heading out to see The Man From U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2015)

*The Gift*- Now this is what everyone should be seeing. It's advertised as a horror movie, but it's more of a thriller than anything. I know a lot of people have problems with the ending, but it fits in well with the movie.

 Also, a bit of a weird thing to notice, but Gordo had some serious gift wrapping skills .

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Yasha (Aug 12, 2015)

*The Man From U.N.C.L.E*

Let's just say Rukia is right once again, and in the coming weeks you guys will be raving about it.

9.5/10


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 12, 2015)

Will watch Man from UNCLE (missed the premier screening) & The Gift asap this week by friday.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]ViftZTfRSt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

The Gift was pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

Hateful Eight trailer is out.


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2015)

Underwhelming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2015)

looks good


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 12, 2015)

MI5 is getting good reviews. I blame myself for not going to watch it when I had the chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> looks good


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm just happy to see Kurt Russell in a leading role.


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnRbXn4-Yis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2015)

I can already tell Tim Roth is miscasted.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

Roth looks like he killed it to me.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2015)

oh wow back from the dead........


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 12, 2015)

Psycho-Pass is dope.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone here following DB Super? Last episode featured some real bad quality art


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Roth looks like he killed it to me.



Roth is best casted as an evil cunt IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Anyone here following DB Super? Last episode featured some real bad quality art



Weekly anime sucks. The season format works much better direction, pacing, and animation-wise.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 13, 2015)

Is animated by Toei, of course it has horrible animation.



*Mysteries of Lisbon* ~ 9/10

Despite the film length there is not a single minute wasted, pretty much every characters has a depth and development and could carry a movie on their own, also is impressive how the film manges to juggle so many storylines so naturally without it ever felling disjointed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 13, 2015)

First 4 episodes were ok but then the 5th, which was the peak of the building up they set, felt like a child was drawing it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2015)

Sharknado 3

11/10

(People still do actually talk about movies here, right?)


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2015)

damn, this is just chilling to watch


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2015)

So is this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> damn, this is just chilling to watch



My God


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2015)

Lucky that glass didn't shatter :0


----------



## Slice (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> MI5 is getting good reviews. I blame myself for not going to watch it when I had the chance.



You missed out it was a really good action movie.



Korky said:


> Sharknado 3
> 
> 11/10
> 
> (People still do actually talk about movies here, right?)



I havent seen the movie but based on the first two i agree with that rating


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 13, 2015)

Ae said:


> [YOUTUBE]DDgZ5RkivEg[/YOUTUBE]



Wtf?! How did this happen?


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> My God



reminds me a bit of independence day...except, you know...it's real 



Wonder Mike said:


> Wtf?! How did this happen?



iirc explosive chemicals in a tianjin warehouse triggered a chain reaction


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2015)

An explosion of that scale, the death toll is going to be insane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Just realized that no amount of desensitizing cgi explosions in fiction can make seeing the real thing easier. It was giving me nightmares last night.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

Let's be honest with there being little to no ethics or standards in China, this was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Just realized that no amount of desensitizing cgi explosions in fiction can make seeing the real thing easier. It was giving me nightmares last night.



I saw you in the Bathhouse once and by the looks of this post indicated you're not even 18 as of yet! You're going against the terms of service !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I saw you in the Bathhouse once and by the looks of this post indicated you're not even 18 as of yet! You're going against the terms of service !



get your fake ass tough shit outta here huey. never seen anyone try harder in rubbing his e-dick than you. you must be a pussy in real life.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 13, 2015)

i believe huey has variously claimed to be a soldier who may or may not be special forces and a martial artist in "real life"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> get your fake ass tough shit outta here huey. never seen anyone try harder in rubbing his e-dick than you. you must be a pussy in real life.



How can you me acting hard when you're calling me a pussy at the same time, that very ironic!

This doesn't change the fact that you yourself said an explosion is giving you nightmares. Michael Bay movies must be like horror flick to you!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i believe huey has variously claimed to be a soldier who may or may not be special forces and a martial artist in "real life"



Well he's certainly narcissistic about it. Why the fuck is he tugging his longdick in an anime forum of all places?



The Mad King said:


> How can you me acting hard when you're calling me a pussy at the same time, that very ironic!
> 
> This doesn't change the fact that you yourself said an explosion is giving you nightmares. Michael Bay movies must be like horror flick to you!



Didn't you get the point I was trying to make? Michael Bay movies are movies. This shit is real.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

And whenever my name is called Luc is the first one to respond. I know you and Stunna are around the same age but please Luc follow Stunna's footstep he knows how to let go of personal beefs or not hold any at all over the net.

Then again being the only Indian not getting accepted to medical school must be tough


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Well he's certainly narcissistic about it. Why the fuck is he tugging his longdick in an anime forum of all places?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you get the point I was trying to make? Michael Bay movies are movies. This shit is real.



Have you not seen documentaries of the military testing bombs or nukes ? I've seen videos of bombs going off with people around now that shit is mess up!


Hell haven't you seen the 2nd plane crashing video on sept 11?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Have you not seen documentaries of the military testing bombs or nukes ? I've seen videos of bombs going off with people around now that shit is mess up!
> 
> Hell haven't you seen the 2nd plane crashing video on sept 11?



I did. But is that somehow supposed to make seeing other tragedies easier? We get it Huey, you're a coldhearted mofo. But am glad you dropped the michael bay argument. It was stupid and inane.


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2015)

Yasha said:


> An explosion of that scale, the death toll is going to be insane.




Shockingly low.

City officials visited the site earlier this month for a discussion on safety.

I wonder if they reduced safety protocols to reduce cost.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> I did. But is that somehow supposed to make seeing other tragedies easier? We get it Huey, you're a coldhearted mofo. But am glad you dropped the michael bay argument. It was stupid and inane.



That wasn't an argument that's was me making a quip.

I'm I cold blooded because I don't have haunting nightmares for every catastrophe? And yet you have the nerve call other people pussies, no offense Khris but some of us have a strong grip on reality.


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Just realized that no amount of desensitizing cgi explosions in fiction can make seeing the real thing easier. It was giving me nightmares last night.



Pretty much. it takes some special stones to look at all of these angles depicting the magnitude of these explosions _(the second one in particular)_ and not be affected in some way


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2015)

>2015
>doesn't have huey on ignore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> That wasn't an argument that's was me making a quip.
> 
> I'm I cold blooded because I don't have haunting nightmares for every catastrophe? And yet you have the nerve call other people pussies, no offense Khris but some of us have a strong grip on reality.



Strong grip on reality. 

Just out of curiosity, what do you define as a nightmare? It's not like I was awake all night or anything. I dreamt about it, but I was still sleeping relatively soundly. It means the tragedy was in my thoughts, it's called empathy. If there's a different word for that than I apologize for my lacking English. But to your point I guess anyone suffering from any kind of PTSD don't have a strong grip on reality. Better call everyone in the Middle East and Africa and tell them to stop mourning and have a strong grip on reality. You're as far away from reality as one could be.


----------



## Slice (Aug 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> Shockingly low.
> 
> City officials visited the site earlier this month for a discussion on safety.
> 
> I wonder if they reduced safety protocols to reduce cost.



Harbor area. Usually theres several hundred meters or even some kilometers of nothing but warehouses and industrial stuff. Very little people should be there at night.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> Pretty much. it takes some special stones to look at all of these angles depicting the magnitude of these explosions _(the second one in particular)_ and not be affected in some way



the one that's always gonna get you is the clip where the guy died


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

You said you had nightmares directly out of your post, and you're bitching because I query that? 
PTSD is a serious thing and is far different from this not even comparable. 


However don't talk to me about empathy, terrible things happen to people everyday and yet I never see you mention it, in fact if I recall I see you joke about it but all of a sudden you see a tragedy and you are in mourning ? Get out of here.

I feel bad for the people I really do but what you want me
To do drop down and cry?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Suddenly being defensive aside...

>in fact if I recall I see you joke about it

proof please


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't you always joke about Benoit PTSD incident ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

Then again here on the Internet white knights roam supreme


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

proof of me ever being a white knight please


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the one that's always gonna get you is the clip where the guy died



That's definitely the one still on my mind. you see the debris flying his way and you know for a fact he's fucked


can only imagine the dread felt in that moment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Don't you always joke about Benoit PTSD incident ?



Search the wresting thread. I actually refrain from that kind of talk.

>always 

that doesn't even apply to the majority of the wrestling thread regulars


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 13, 2015)

Yasha said:


> An explosion of that scale, the death toll is going to be insane.



Surprisingly "only" 50 people died. But that must be because it wasn't a residential area.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a warehouse district that exploded not much people will be there at night and those are usually miles apart from the nearest neighborhood.

Careless safety regulations caused this.


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Surprisingly "only" 50 people died. But that must be because it wasn't a residential area.




And now I'm curious how many it would have been in a residential area.

Thanks


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> That's definitely the one still on my mind. you see the debris flying his way and you know for a fact he's fucked
> 
> 
> can only imagine the dread felt in that moment



i do wonder - did it happen too fast for him to realise the explosions were heading his way? or was he transfixed in horror? the camera holds pretty steady till his garden wall (?) is blown in and the debris hits him, he wasn't backing away in panic or trying to find shelter or anything


----------



## Detective (Aug 13, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnRbXn4-Yis[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]gnRbXn4-Yis[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if you guys have seen or talked about this yet?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2015)

I actually think Hateful Eight could be good.  I like that Tarantino is making a smaller film.


----------



## Detective (Aug 13, 2015)

Rukia, when I see The Man From U.N.C.L.E tomorrow, I hope I can say afterwards that we did it again, dude.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2015)

I have heard Straight of Compton has 90 Excellent Minutes the problem is that the movie is 150.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I actually think Hateful Eight could be good.  I like that Tarantino is making a smaller film.



Hopefully Tatum wasn't as bad as Foxx. Waltz basically carried the movie with DiCaprio.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2015)

You are crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Ae said:


> Hopefully Tatum wasn't as bad as Foxx. Waltz basically carried the movie with DiCaprio.



Fox wasn't bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Fresh Prince and Xena getting reboots.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 13, 2015)

I read that Kindergarten Cop is getting a sequel starring Dolph Lundgren in the leading role.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Fresh Prince and Xena getting reboots.



The Xena reboot is slated for NBC. This will end in one of three ways:

1. A million behind-the-scenes shakeups and catastrophes, resulting in a hasty cancelation before premiering
2. An absolute shit stick that gets cancelled after one season
3. A really good show, with deep, interesting characters and a dedicated fanbase. Still gets cancelled after one season.

One thing I do hope (beyond hope) is that if they're going to do this in 2015 they have the balls to actually keep Xena/Gabrielle (or expand on it), and not desperately try to throw in some "not homos" to get parental watch groups off their back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Jena said:


> One thing I do hope (beyond hope) is that if they're going to do this in 2015 they have the balls to actually keep Xena/Gabrielle (or expand on it), and not desperately try to throw in some "not homos" to get parental watch groups off their back.




Get outta here Jena

Xena and Ares is the OTP


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2015)

The Man From Uncle:

I'm going to go with a *B+* for this one.  Great characters.  Great chemistry between the primary trio.  And the acting was all pretty solid.  I was happy with Hammer's performance in particular.  He played this unhinged Russian spy and I totally bought him as the character; well done.  The movie was also really stylish.  I had a blast.

It of course wasn't perfect or my grade would have been higher.  Ritchie ruined the island siege scene.  Cutting the scene like that was just a major mistake in my opinion.  And doing so also contributed to what I think was the biggest problem of the movie.  The weak third act strikes again!  Another movie that just doesn't know how to finish.

The finish did however set us up for a sequel.  That is something I would definitely be down with if they brought back the three leads.

(On another note.  I saw the Everest trailer again before the movie started.  PLEASE NO MORE.  I am sure that the movie will be great.  But I can't take watching that trailer again.  I swear I have seen it in front of movies since January.)


----------



## Detective (Aug 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ieMyBjhyJAg[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck you, Rukia!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

I can sniff out the turrible acting from just the trailer.

But when you think about it, Statham wasn't winning any Oscars either.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2015)

My bad Detective.  I didn't expect it to look_ that_ bad.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 13, 2015)

Tried the first ep of S2 True Detective, and cut it off half way through due to pointless sub-plot galore.

Decided to watch Sense8 instead .


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2015)

Who asked for a new transporter anyway?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2015)

Just been checking around the net.  Glad to see that most people think Olympus Has Fallen is better than White House Down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Just been checking around the net.  Glad to see that most people think Olympus Has Fallen is better than White House Down.



Kang Yeonsak


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2015)

ted. said:


> Who asked for a new transporter anyway?



I dunno but damn those people who made that decision. But since I am a man of my word, I shall see it because Rukia nominated it as the 1st of my Herculean Shitty Films of 2015 watching feats. 

The sacrifices and bullets that I take for all y'all


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2015)

Those technically, Age of Shitron should also count as the zero rank on my Top 10 Shitty Films to see list, doe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]ieMyBjhyJAg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck you, Rukia!



this looks so completely generic

and that new transporter looks unnervingly like nicolas hoult


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this looks so completely generic
> 
> and that new transporter looks unnervingly like nicolas hoult



Yeah, that's what makes it worse. And I dunno if it's due to them still trying to do some post-production at the time the trailer was cut(since the film comes out next month), but some of those camera shots looked amateur(as in, there was a certain live TV quality to the resolution).

Also yeah, he's like a clone of Hoult, just with more facial hair, and slightly rougher looking


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> One thing I do hope (beyond hope) is that if they're going to do this in 2015 they have the balls to actually keep Xena/Gabrielle (or expand on it), and not desperately try to throw in some "not homos" to get parental watch groups off their back.



As somebody who was a teenager when it originally aired.
I never thought they were anything else but best friends.

I might have been too innocent back then.


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2015)

The only good thing i have to say about the new Transporter movie is that the trailer i saw was really well cut along one of the new Prodigy songs.
But thats mainly because i love the song.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2015)

Might check out Irrational Man this weekend.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Just been checking around the net.  Glad to see that most people think Olympus Has Fallen is better than White House Down.



That's because Jamie Foxx ruins everything and Channing Tatum is as entertaining as a potato.


----------



## D T (Aug 14, 2015)

*Mortdecai* - A surprisingly solid comedy! AmericanCanBeFunnyWhenTheyTry/10

*Superbad* - Generation defining comedy. TheNewAmericanPie/10


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2015)

*The Man From U.N.C.L.E.* - B


pleasantly surprised by how relatively low-key this was considering how it was marketed and i enjoyed the main trio's onscreen charisma. granted the plot was pretty standard and, as rukia mentioned earlier, the third act felt weaker than the rest of the film. an enjoyable 2 hours nonetheless


next up, straight outta compton. hope it doesn't suck


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 14, 2015)

ummm so Shane Black is doing a Predator sequel

Source


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2015)

how many "reinventions" does the predator franchise need?


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2015)

Another movie no one asked for


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2015)

The Man from U.N.C.L.E tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2015)

*The Gift (2015) - 8/10*

Good. But some obvious tired old stuff cheapened it. Good performance by Jason Bateman and Joel Edgerton. They had very good chemistry.


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2015)

*Straight Outta Compton* - 

[YOUTUBE]bvRc7pwnt0U[/YOUTUBE]



anyway, the film got pretty heavy handed with its themes of police harassment/brutality at times, and the film loses quite a bit of its energy after the first 45 or so minutes. cube's son nailed the part tho, i got some really good laughs, and i liked the "fuck tha police" concert _(after which is when i'd say the film seemed to slow down and pad on the clock)_


B- _(maybe even C+ due to how much energy is loss overtime)_


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2015)

Manchester United playing some ugly football so far this season.  Don't be fooled by the six points.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 14, 2015)

Slice, what's your opinion on the following! 

[youtube]zLvL7a8Y0pI[/youtube]


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2015)

Must be quite a mouthful to tell a German "let's have sex". 

*Hoops Dream*

The black struggle is real. So many fathers walk out on their families, leaving the mother and children to survive on minimum wages or food stamps. The kids struggle early academically, which leads to them struggling financially later on in life, doing the same menial jobs as their parents, or worse, getting involved in illicit activities such as drug dealing and robbery which get them incarcerated or killed.

For the few blessed with a gift in athleticism, sports scholarship is their only hope of getting their family out of the ghetto area. The documentary followed the adolescent life of two such talented teenagers, Arthur Agee and William Gates, both recruited into the prestigious St Joseph highschool, the alma mater of Isiah Thomas, due to the promise they showed in basketball. But the two of them would tread on very different paths as time progressed.

One of the finest documentaries I have seen.

9.5/10


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DFTPLpf1O-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Aug 15, 2015)

It was so good. 

I agree with Rukia that the third act is its weakest, but not enough to detract from the things it had done right in the first two acts imo.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It was so good.
> 
> I agree with Rukia that the third act is its weakest, but not enough to detract from the things it had done right in the first two acts imo.



Yeah, there was some slowness at times, but the style, humour and the fucking glorious cinematography(which made the film come across better than it was overall quality wise) was great.

But when that fucking soundtrack played, as Solo and Illya did that chase sequence at the end.

HOLY SHIT SO GOOD


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2015)

Just watched Mad Max Fury Road

a visual masterpiece 

2 hours of pure action adrenaline bliss 

it's been a long time coming


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

WARUDO FINALLY JOINING US IN THE SUN..... DESTROYED DESERT LANDSCAPE


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Must be quite a mouthful to tell a German "let's have sex".



The word they used in the video is literally "sexual intercourse" not "sex" just fyi


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Slice, what's your opinion on the following!
> 
> [youtube]zLvL7a8Y0pI[/youtube]



Italian is on point.



The World said:


> Just watched Mad Max Fury Road
> 
> a visual masterpiece
> 
> ...



All those practical effects. 



Jena said:


> The word they used in the video is literally "sexual intercourse" not "sex" just fyi



As Jena said the German word for sex is - well - Sex.


----------



## D T (Aug 15, 2015)

Even with the screaming and all, Italian still more beautiful than German. How sad.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

D T said:


> Even with the screaming and all, Italian still more beautiful than German. How sad.



:galacticryoma

Italian conversations always sound like the persons are fighting and ready to pull a knife the next second.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

Never forget:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fBFm4OD2W0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Slice.  Have you seen Man From Uncle yet?


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

No.
It did open this week but i didn't have time yet.
Going on a vacation for a week starting tomorrow so i won't see it then either but i am trying to go and see it the week after.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Stunna creating all of these new Disney threads.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

I hope there's a ban rule for that


----------



## Yasha (Aug 15, 2015)

We can neg him.

Or we can dox him and then send a letter to his father about his son's questionable taste.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

That's actually quite.. fair.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

You are all a bunch of haters


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Straight Outta Compton came out this week.  But Stunna is more worried about what Disney has planned for 2017.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

Slice you seen a german movie called Phoenix?


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

Never seen it, no.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

Finished packing, will be away now for about a week since i am going on a short vacation.
Might drop in once in a while to leave a post.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

It's been getting praised a lot but anyway, have fun on your trip.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2015)

Slice said:


> Finished packing, will be away now for about a week since i am going on a short vacation.
> Might drop in once in a while to leave a post.



Where are you going?


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2015)

Small Bavarian town near N?rnberg. Nothing spectacular just a week of rest. But we both need some time away from work. And getting some rest is best achieved when you are not at home

--

Thanks LB, ill check that movie out once i return.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

True that. I'm done resting myself, went to Istanbul for like two weeks, back to studying for uni now.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 15, 2015)

The World said:


> Just watched Mad Max Fury Road
> 
> a visual masterpiece
> 
> ...



How come it took you so long?


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Mike,

Bring a bib to watch The Man from U.N.C.L.E

I know I did, at least for all those God damn glorious Vikander shots

Cavill will specifically knock you the fuck out with his charisma, doe


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 15, 2015)

Man, Cavill is a god! And his bromance with Hammer behind the screen allowed them to have such good chemistry! And also turned me on 

But I still need to watch it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Yo, I just learned that Stunna abandoned the thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2015)

dat sin time


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

No, I'm not talking about Yasha's failed ruse. I think Stunna actually took a semi-permanent leave of absence from the thread. I was on Slice's VM page, to wish him a relaxing and safe vacation, and saw some comments to support the story.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OClAfGo_9wQ[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Side Eye


----------



## Harbour (Aug 15, 2015)

The Mist (2007)
8/10

Shit, that was hardcore shit. Feel myself depressed after final scene.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dgoY9KBEFgI[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

I wish Sicario were coming out in 2016.  Then I could justify seeing it at TIFF.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Harbour said:


> The Mist (2007)
> 8/10
> 
> Shit, that was hardcore shit. Feel myself depressed after final scene.


Usually Detective and I make all of the big discoveries.  I remember that Yasha and I were the first two to rave about this movie.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, Yash has had some real lowkey great film selections


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

You're a soft 1 at best


----------



## Polaris (Aug 15, 2015)

Name of the movie; Keith. 
Regret that I wasted 95 minutes of my life watching that movie. 
Not even gonna bother rating it.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

I never could tell Enno from Yasha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I never could tell Enno from Yasha



that's a damn lie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2015)

Enno and Yash act nothing alike


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

They Bros 4 Life, doe


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

They always had an asian on their avatar. 

As for how they acted, I could never tell. Never really stayed long enough to make a pattern on their attitude or actions, they're basically the same person to me.

@khris- i swear on me mum


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2015)

Harbour said:


> The Mist (2007)
> 8/10
> 
> Shit, that was hardcore shit. Feel myself depressed after final scene.



The final scene was some good trolling


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 15, 2015)

The final scene was what made the movie, the rest was annoying nonsense especially the cunt lady.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2015)

this scene is great too

[youtube]kjJUffVZtDs[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

Kill Me Three Times:  D+

Not terrible I guess.  For a movie trying to hype it's wackiness, it sure chose to play it safe in the end.  Not funny.  Not particularly interesting.  We see the same events multiple times from the perspectives of different characters.  I do like Teresa Palmer though; I wish she took on more projects.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm watching Ghost Protocol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> The final scene was what made the movie, the rest was annoying nonsense especially the cunt lady.



the cunt lady cracked me up (best part actually). 

I was legit LOLing in the cinema while everyone around me was dead serious.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

The Mist is a great watch with friends.  And the crazy religious lady is a big reason why.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2015)

*High School Musical* - Zac/Zac

Yes I, as an adult, spent 98 minutes of my life watching a shitty made-for-tv movie about Zac Effron's hockey hair that I used to be obsessed with the point of utter embarrassment 9 years ago.

If I was going to do this, I was going to do it right: I picked up a $3 bottle of wine from Trader Joe's earlier that day. I broke out the plastic wine glasses from the dollar store. 

It was time.



This masterpiece is the greatest movie ever created by any human being. The ringtone on Vanessa Hudgens' Motorola Razr is more iconic than you could ever hope to be. The hairspray on Zac Efron's head cured cancer. Motherfucking Wildcats, bitch. Red, white, and gold.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2015)

There is such a thing as a $3 bottle of wine?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> There is such a thing as a $3 bottle of wine?



Rukia check out the new Red hood and Arsenal comic run its very entertaining


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _what caught my eye on the TIFF list for this year right now._


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

We are eyeballing some of the same stuff.  I still hope they have a few more good additions in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2015)

SPL 2 was quite entertaining to watch.


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkrxAVMIpps[/YOUTUBE]

this porn has nice music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKRxDP--e-Y[/YOUTUBE]

too much LSD is bad mmkay


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2015)

Enter the Void is Great can't wait for 3D Noe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2015)

Ae said:


> I was jealous how clean their school were. We had roaches the size of golf balls. And we didn't have a Troy Bolton, our basketball team couldn't win in the Special Olympics. I guess we weren't all in it together.



School in general is just a turrible experience IMHO. College is much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2015)

The Man From U.N.C.L.E: B-

A movie with a unique personality, but no charisma. It's funny enough, clever enough, the characters are interesting and the action- when it occurs- is pretty good. The problem is that "UNCLE" never really excels at anything and other espionage flicks tend to outshine it. "Kingsman" and "Spy" made me laugh harder, had more action, stronger stories, etc. "Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation" delivered in spectacle. "UNCLE" doesn't fail in any area, but it's already evaporating from my memory.

I found it funny how the American Agent (Henry Cavill) can best be described as 'Superman doing his best Bond impersonation' (seriously, Cavill reuses a lot of Superman's mannerisms and way of speaking. Im not just referring to the actor) and the Russian was Armie Hammer playing Tom Hardy playing a Russian. They both do really good though, but it's hard to tell if they had chemistry as they don't share as much screen-time as you may think. Both pretty much will have a scene together and then they'll each have their own separate storyline, even if they occasionally converge. 

Kingsman: A

Now this continues to be awesome. I loved everything about it.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Enter the Void is absolutely brilliant. A favorite of mine.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Ugh, glad they didn't make more of those Jack Ryan movies.  The one with Chris Pine is dreadful.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2015)

Jena said:


> *High School Musical* - Zac/Zac



I remember when I was in Chorus, a friend of mine would always point out how they seem to change clothes while on their way to another place. He ruined that entire movie for the class .


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Kingsman: A
> 
> Now this continues to be awesome. I loved everything about it.



There's a lot of things to not love about that movie. If the best thing about the movie is that's it's "fun" then it's probably not that great of a movie.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2015)

Ae said:


> There's a lot of things to not love about that movie. If the best thing about the movie is that's it's "fun" then it's probably not that great of a movie.



........

I bet you like Spy.


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2015)

Melissa McCarthy is the fat Katherine Heigl. I'll never watch Spy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2015)

Ae said:


> There's a lot of things to not love about that movie. If the best thing about the movie is that's it's "fun" then it's probably not that great of a movie.



It comes down to your definition of greatness and most things that tend to fit the bill are more personal than anything. I thought "Kingsman" had compelling characters, an intriguing story, lots of style, funny dialogue, awesome sets and awesome action scenes- while containing lots of unusual content that will remain within my memory for quite some time. Therefore, it fits my definition of great. I'm not one of those people who think that greatness only comes in the form of highbrow arthouse stuff. 

I'm currently watching "The Imitation Game" and while good, even being great in certain areas, I find myself disagreeing with how the narrative is playing out. I'm having difficulty buying into character developments because of how the narrative is playing out. Therefore, it probably won't fit my definition of greatness.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 16, 2015)

Ae said:


> There's a lot of things to not love about that movie. If the best thing about the movie is that's it's "fun" then it's probably not that great of a movie.



You just defined every MCU movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2015)

Imitation Game: B

I didn't like how it was structured. He's telling this story to the cop, but apparently is going back and forth between his childhood and his War history? It's implied that at least parts of the childhood segment were just him thinking about the past, but the cop is the audience surrogate so technically isn't this story supposed to be from his POV? Furthermore, the back and forth had a negative impact on the character development. I didn't completely buy into characters decisions or why they changed their minds. 

Nevertheless, there is some great drama on display. Plenty of heartwrenching moments and the dialogue is excellent. The actors are excellent and Benedict Cumberbach is perfect for the role. I also really do admire the films balls by dealing with Turning's homosexuality without making it exploitive or gimmicky. It's a good movie, but I do believe it's overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Martial.  I like your reviews.  And sometimes I think you are really on point.  But I also will never forget how you gave Wolfman a perfect score.


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2015)

Unforgivable


----------



## D T (Aug 16, 2015)

> "DUDE! SHE SAID NO!"
> *Shoves the beta puerto rican who pinned hopelessly on the skinny white girl*
> *Said girl proceeds to puke*
> *He holds her hair*





> "You're spinning.. I think I'm going to faint"
> "What, right now?"
> *Girl proceeds to faint*





> "Good morning Anastasia, how are you feeling?"
> "Better than I deserve"





> "If you were mine, you would not be able to sit for a week"
> "What?" she says silently, "Why am I here?"
> "Because I'm unable to leave you alone"



50 Shades of Grey is so fucking hilariously corny.  (and a well-produced product too, no wonder the film was so successful)
Seriously, every single lines is hilarious.

FunnyBecauseItIsCorny/10


----------



## D T (Aug 16, 2015)

*Prisoner* - Great atmosphere. Jack Gyllenhaal (Loki) is underused. Jackman has a pretty good performance. Solid acting on his part, really. Rest of the cast's acting ranges from pathetic to mediocre. The story only works because it's a thriller.

One aspect of the movie is terribly done. It is the whole philosophical thinking on wether or not Hugh's actions are justified or not. The whole pondering about what it means to be human, how good men can fall to bad things absolutely falls on its face. Not worth seeing for that aspect. 

GoodThrillerForgettableFilm/10


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2015)

That giant fucking spider, doe


----------



## D T (Aug 16, 2015)

That's Enemy though. It was way better done. Because it had TWO Gyllenhaal!



> *Signs NDA*
> "Are you going to make love to me, now?"
> "Two things. First, I don't make love. I fuck. Hard."


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, he mixed em up lol


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

*The Thin Red Line*_(1998)_ - 9/10

Terrence Malick is a genius. His directing style is brilliant. The Thin Red Line may be the best, or should I say most accurate war movie I've seen so far. It portrays life, death and war very well, as visually so philosophically. 

Masterpiece.


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, he mixed em up lol



My mind was so scared from that imagery, that I fear it will appear in all Jake G films from now on


----------



## D T (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm going to watch The Red Desert.. It will change me from the array of mediocre film I've been watching as of late.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Haha, I also hate spiders with all my heart, insects in general actually. But I loved that movie, Jake G is a fucking God


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *The Thin Red Line*_(1998)_ - 9/10
> 
> Terrence Malick is a genius. His directing style is brilliant. The Thin Red Line may be the best, or should I say most accurate war movie I've seen so far. It portrays life, death and war very well, as visually so philosophically.
> 
> Masterpiece.



LB, I am disappointed man 

TTRL is a 10/10 film, 9.5 at it's lowest really.

Dat soundtrack too

Journey To The Line is a timeless piece

Dat Zimmer


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

D T said:


> I'm going to watch The Red Desert.. It will change me from the array of mediocre film I've been watching as of late.



The italian 1964 one?


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> LB, I am disappointed man
> 
> TTRL is a 10/10 film, 9.5 at it's lowest really.
> 
> ...


That was Zimmer on the soundtrack? I fucking knew it!! Classic Zimmer


And my Terrence Malick 10/10 spot is taken by The Tree of Life so..


----------



## D T (Aug 16, 2015)

Il deserto rosso, yep.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

D T said:


> That's Enemy though. It was way better done. Because it had TWO Gyllenhaal!


Holy shit.  That would make any movie better.  That logic legit convinced me to give it another look.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

D T said:


> Il deserto rosso, yep.



Cool. I hope I catch your review when you post it, if you post it.

I've heard good things about that one.


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2015)

I am still laughing at Para's false hope with Ryan Gosling in Only God Forgives

As if he can stand toe to toe with Jake right now


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Few can stand on a level with Jake G. He's been on an upward spiral for years now. 

Source Code is his only flop.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

I should probably go see Southpaw after work Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Also.  I think Source Code was alright.  Just not a fan of the ending.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Seeking A Friend For The End of the World (Netflix):  C+

It was pretty average.  But I liked it.  I liked the two lead characters and I liked their relationship.  Until it went romantic.  Would have been better for the two of them to just remain friends.

I was also worried the whole movie that they would wimp out and eventually save the world.  I'm glad that the world was ultimately destroyed; it would have been a major cop-out otherwise.

Not really all that funny.  But there were some amusing bits.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, that was a different "end of the world" movie. I can't stand Kiera but I liked that one, it was okay.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

Now I'm re-watching the Village.  Hoping it is really funny.

Holy shit though.  Jesse Eisenberg is in this movie.  I had no idea.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2015)

I have seen 165/250. Top 4% of users.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2015)

You did a lot better than me Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You did a lot better than me Yasha.



I have seen almost all the films on the list that were made after 1980. I tend to stay away from older films because they are slower paced and more dull. There are exceptions, of course.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2015)

The whole list bottom to top is a joke, I was in 27% and there are a bunch of things on there I want to see, so whatever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I have seen 165/250. Top 4% of users.



>days of the future past 

bruh


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2015)

I kinda wanna see American Ultra.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 17, 2015)

I really wanna see American Ultra.


Watched The Two Faces of January last night. It turned out to be quite good.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 17, 2015)

*Southpaw*

I was a little disappointed. Jake was being Jake, but even he couldn't save the film as it's poorly shot and directed.

6/10


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Creep is a great slow-buildup horror movie. Check it out. 93 percent on RT if anyone cares.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm flying to Florida next week.  Will probably land, talk to a couple of people, and head straight back to the airport.  Should be a fun trip.


----------



## D T (Aug 17, 2015)

*Il Deserto Rosso* - Antonioni's first film in color. Yet, he shows huge mastery about it. Every scene becomes an extension of Vitti's deranged mind. Absolutely breath-taking. Vitti is a monster of an actress. Incredible drama. The stoic ideas developed in the film, about how to cope in a world marked with Progress (ergo, ever-evolving industrial world), might be a bit outdated nowadays, but only because we have already integrated them. Nevertheless, it does not detract in any way from the film story.
Some scenes were absolutely disturbing. And only enhanced thanks to Vitti's deranged acting. 
The film opens with a nearly 20 minutes long scene, which helps sets the tone, it happens in a chemical usine, with its grey and monotonous color, with deafening  noise. Quite alienating. Truly helps you see the world through Vitti's eyes.

Knowing Italian is a plus, but I don't think it is that important. The only nuance that might be lost, in English, is that everyone's speech, for the main characters, is very very polite.

GreatFilmNotForEveryone/10
L'AvventuraWasBetter/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I kinda wanna see American Ultra.





Liverbird said:


> I really wanna see American Ultra.
> 
> 
> Watched The Two Faces of January last night. It turned out to be quite good.


Don't worry guys.  I will report back on this one.  Definitely on my list.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

Good trailer.

[YOUTUBE]Lt-WC9xa7qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2015)

I went to Houston for the weekend.

Had a great fucking time. Thanks for fucking asking.

But now I'm back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome back Grape.  Except.  Didn't you live in Houston not too long ago?


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Welcome back Grape.  Except.  Didn't you live in Houston not too long ago?



Like four years ago


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

Why not go to Austin?  Much better city.  I have a sister in Houston and I have avoided visiting her for years.


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2015)

Grape said:


> I went to Houston for the weekend.
> 
> Had a great fucking time. Thanks for fucking asking.
> 
> But now I'm back.



Glad you had fun.

I might go to Texas again next year, Grape.


----------



## Grape (Aug 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why not go to Austin?  Much better city.  I have a sister in Houston and I have avoided visiting her for years.



Austin is full of those pretentious hipsters.

No thank you 



Ae said:


> Glad you had fun.
> 
> I might go to Texas again next year, Grape.




You should. Vastly underrated travel destination.


----------



## Grape (Aug 18, 2015)

[youtube]MiC9X_MoE1M[/youtube]


----------



## Yasha (Aug 18, 2015)

*Fish Story*

First heard of this film from CMX's criticker list. It's one of the last films he rated before he passed away. 

Despite being set in hours before the end of the world, it has a surprisingly positive overtone. Kind of like Survive Style 5+, but not as great.

6.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry guys.  I will report back on this one.  Definitely on my list.



Your Stewart obsession knows no bounds .


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 18, 2015)

*Crazy, Stupid, Love*

>not calling marisa tomei back

literally why

also the kid's ending was kinda skeevy because he was rewarded for being an obsessive creep with noods

pretty funny tho


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]MiC9X_MoE1M[/youtube]



These vids are fucking gold


----------



## Yasha (Aug 18, 2015)

I miss the Kendrik who didn't need to go around flashing her boobs like that.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry guys.  I will report back on this one.  Definitely on my list.


Thank you based Rukia 


Yasha said:


> I miss the Kendrik who didn't need to go around flashing her boobs like that.



I never liked her in the first place so..


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2015)

Kendrick has been in some good movies (End of Watch, Scott Pilgrim, and Up in the Air).  But I think Up in the Air was definitely her best performance.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2015)

All these real?


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh, God.

You so silly.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2015)

I mean real as in really appear in Bible. 


*Chronicle of My Mother*

Apart from weird movies, Japanese are also great at producing tear-jerking family drama.

8/10


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2015)

*No Country for Old Men - A+

Straight Outta Compton - C-
*


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> *No Country for Old Men - A+
> *



Cool. First watch?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I mean real as in really appear in Bible.


We will need to find out from Stunna.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Cool. First watch?




Fifth or sixth...probably.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2015)

Thinking about selling my car and bike to work instead


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm hearing good things about this movie:

[YOUTUBE]iQXmlf3Sefg[/YOUTUBE]

I will check it out in Toronto.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 19, 2015)

Ae said:


> Thinking about selling my car and bike to work instead



You should definitely take that decision. I've always been a biker myself and I'll never cease loving em. If you're work isn't too far away, I say go for it.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 19, 2015)

@Rukia- Yeah, I've also heard a lot of praise on that one. Watchlisted.

By the way, when're you watching American Ultra?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2015)

Thursday-Saturday.  One of those nights.  We will see.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 19, 2015)

I can hardly wait for your review on it. Really hyped for that one


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2015)

I might even watch Agent 47.  Depends on how busy I am.  It isn't getting very good reviews.  But that doesn't matter much to me.  I feel invincible after Fantastic Four.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 19, 2015)

Hahahahah can't believe you actually went and watched it 

And yeah, Agent 47 sucks. You can tell from the trailer alone


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2015)

This blindness.

Agent 47 will be the smash hit of the summer.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 19, 2015)

Agent 47 looks like a more mobile Terminator in this Hitman movie .


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2015)

I couldn't even finish Agent 47's _trailer_ without wincing.

Anyway, out to see Inside Out. Hopefully it's as good as it's hyped to be.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2015)

Yasha.  The Intern comes out in about a month bro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2015)

Kung Fu Killer: B

It's a bad movie, but a good kung fu movie- if that makes any sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2015)

fuckin love that cover


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2015)

Holy shit, apparently Jared the Subway guy pleased guilty to those child pornography charges.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  The Intern comes out in about a month bro.



Probably going to see this in NZ. 


*Inside Out*

This is subpar by Pixar's standard. The humour seemed forced. The characters are one-dimensional and difficult to relate to. Riley's psychology is way too simplistic even for a kid. Call me heartless, but this is thumbs down.

6/10


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2015)

Just finished the audiobook of _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman. It was pretty bad. 

Any of you other fantasy readers as excited as I am for the new Jim Butcher book hitting shelves soon?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2015)

Apparently Sinister 2 is the worst movie of the year.  I'm worried about Martial.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2015)

khris said:


> fuckin love that cover



Too bad the game won't match the cover


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 20, 2015)

Vacation will be terrible but will still do well in the box office due to the franchise Chevy Chase built up.

Cedar Rapids is the only vacation film worth watching Ed Helms in.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Too bad the game won't match the cover


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 20, 2015)

I need a friend called Luke so I can persist on telling him to use the force and I'm his daddy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2015)

Gameplay isn't going to be incredible is what I was getting at!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Apparently Sinister 2 is the worst movie of the year.  I'm worried about Martial.



I'm not even sure I'm going to see it with so much competition out right now.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm hearing good things about this movie:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iQXmlf3Sefg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I will check it out in Toronto.



Noted


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2015)

whoa just watched the trailer

creepy af


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh lord! This seems to be nice!

[youtube]UwvLyfxbY40[/youtube]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 21, 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service*

Really good movie. Honestly had very little interest in it but it is movies like this that are the reason I always take chances and give things a shot. Thought the soundtrack and action were both top notch. That church scene was one of the best I have seen in a long time. My only minor complaint about the action is that I wish they would have kept it a touch more realistic. Obviously it is a movie and a guy beating up hundreds is already fake but I am more talking about the physics of it all. 

As far as plot and all that I thought it was also enjoyable. Would have liked a little more in the way of training and seeing the candidates build a built of a relationship but it wasn't a huge deal. Really liked the lead dude, he pulled of the role perfectly. Possibly my favorite movie this year.

4.5/5


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 21, 2015)

So Woody Allen started dating his wife's adopted daughter who is 35 years younger than him when she was 21.

Now I understand all the stuff I hear about him.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> So Woody Allen started dating his wife's adopted daughter who is 35 years younger than him when she was 21.
> 
> Now I understand all the stuff I hear about him.



There were also "unconfirmed" allegations that he sexually abused Dylan Farrow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, Sun Bak just became my favorite character of Sense8, and she hasn't even said a word.

BTW, I've already finished the first three episodes, but there isn't near as much sex as people were saying there was.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2015)

American Ultra:  B.

Maybe kind of a biased review.  I admit that I wanted to like this movie.  And I did enjoy it.  It has a nice mixture of action and comedy.  Probably works better as a comedy.  Even though I think some of the action is effective... movies like John Wick smoke American Ultra in that category.

Pretty much just a Jesse Eisenberg/Kristen Stewart showcase.  They played interesting characters.  And they have good chemistry.  Eric Foreman was alright too I suppose; because he did a good job making me hope that he would receive his comeuppance.  The rest of ancillary characters didn't do much for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do want to know whether or not Mike killed Laugher.  I couldn't tell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2015)

BTW.  Had a discussion at work today.  Everyone here knows that Unbreakable is a great movie... am I right?  I don't have to set any of you guys straight, do I?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2015)

that m night movie?

haven't seen it, wasn't aware it was considered great


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Gained a steady cult following over the years and it's the last good film he made


i like it


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2015)

will make a note 

i actually haven't seen any m night movies


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Really? no sixth sense at all?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2015)

not even that one, no


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

What all do you know about it? depending on what you say i might rec that too


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2015)

oh, i know the twist, if that's what you mean


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh, ok then


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2015)

*Sinister 2* -

It loses some of its "horror luster" due to knowing about Bughuul and the explanation behind the curse and the murders-slash-disappearances. To add to it, Bughuul is featured a lot more making him feel less like the bogeyman (ironically) that he was in the first film. And a good degree of things involves the new featured "home movies" trying to top the first ones (in some regards, they succeed... some of these kids get damn fucking elaborate). Not to mention you have one or two painfully annoying characters whose presence as foils are obvious.

However what carries the movie is the perspective from one of the kids as the ghostly versions of past murderous children try to urge him into watching their home movies and making one of his own for "him." Since we already know the secret of the murders and disappearances from the first one, this is the only avenue they could've really taken to do something else, but the creepy-killer-kids are well-acted and manage to be the most unsettling part of the movie when they are just talking or standing idly.

(Ex) Deputy So-and-So (who is still never given a name, which is greatly appreciated by me) also carries things, making a much more expressive, sympathetic, and interesting leading character than Ethan Hawke was in the first film. Even if some aspects seem shoehorned, like a budding romance, his dedication and feeling of responsibility transcending his seemingly bumbling ineptitude that he exhibited in the first film (and does as well in this) makes for a better character to follow than the self-serving writer. Still taking on the role of comedic relief at time, his attitude even mirrored my own feelings at some of the excessive jump-scares (which, again, were *excessive*) when they grew trite (such as the ole' something-making-creeping-noises-under-some-upturned-container-that's-moving-on-its-own-but-turns-out-to-just-be-a-rat met with an exasperated, "Seriously!?").

For a horror movie - especially considering the likes of The Conjuring and Annabelle - it was still pretty entertaining and not everyone in the movie was insufferable like in those. All in all, probably closer to a mystery-thriller than an actual horror movie, though, but still not that bad imo.

My rating: 8/10
Actual rating: Probably more like a 6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2015)

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation: B

My Dad wanted to see it, so I obliged. It's a good movie, although I think "Ghost Protocol" stands out a lot more.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2015)

khris said:


> fuckin love that cover



Fucking hate that it has no single player.
I don't need that multiplayer crap, i want my story mode.



Cyphon said:


> Just finished the audiobook of _American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman. It was pretty bad.
> 
> Any of you other fantasy readers as excited as I am for the new Jim Butcher book hitting shelves soon?



The new Dresden book? I'm excited but as usual will wait for the audiobook.



Rukia said:


> BTW.  Had a discussion at work today.  Everyone here knows that Unbreakable is a great movie... am I right?  I don't have to set any of you guys straight, do I?



IMO its his best movie.
But he only really made two good ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

@slice, how is there no single player when there's co-op?


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2015)

There is no story mode / campaign.

Keep that "run around shoot everyone" to the CoD games.
If i actually find some time for gaming i want to play something with a story to entertain me.
Plus not having to manage two or more people having time is preferable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

Just read about the Single Player. It's just missions with bots and such. So yeah, there's no story mode. That's weaksauce.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2015)

Took a goat picture during my vacation 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> The new Dresden book? I'm excited but as usual will wait for the audiobook.



No it is a new series he has started. 

The Cinder Spires: the Aeronaut's Windlass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Took a goat picture during my vacation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



hope you're having a goat time bro


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2015)

don't mess da GOAT

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9YRnhyk8T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

So a few more thoughts on American Ultra.

There was a fantastic acrobatic fight sequence in every trailer or tv spot I watched leading up to this film.  Unless I missed something.  That flip/cart wheel didn't make the end product.  I feel like studios are doing that more and more lately.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also.  We learn that Phoebe (Kristen Stewart) works for the CIA and is actually Mike's handler.  So her earlier actions in the movie don't make that much sense.  Why was she allowing him to make plans for a Hawaiian vacation?  That's what got him marked for termination in the first place!  And why did she act surprised when she saw that Mike killed a couple of people and that additional people were trying to kill him?  It just doesn't add up.

Oh well.  I'm probably taking what was a silly movie far too seriously.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for that American Ultra review Rukia


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Took a goat picture during my vacation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is that you Slice?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2015)

Ae said:


> Is that you Slice?



You didn't have to bring attention to his horns man!


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes it is **


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2015)

Slice confirmed besting looking guy here 

Besides me


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2015)

How tall are you, Slice? Most Germans I have met are pretty tall.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

Everyone in the thread claims to be over six feet tall.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 22, 2015)

Yasha said:


> How tall are you, Slice? Most Germans I have met are pretty tall.



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)  **


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm 1,84m myself.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2015)

1,82m **


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2015)

Is 182cm considered handicapped in Germany? 

I'm 179cm. Although tall by Asian standard, but I will never get that last cm.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

1,88m here


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2015)

Hit man agent 47 6/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> BTW.  Had a discussion at work today.  Everyone here knows that Unbreakable is a great movie... am I right?  I don't have to set any of you guys straight, do I?



I think it is a good movie His best imo


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

Unbreakable is definitely his best.  Signs was good except for the swing away bullshit.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2015)

The ending ruined signs for me. made the aliens to be exceptionally dumb


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

M Night's cameo was pretty bad.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah, he added nothing notable to it 


there's also the alien being unable to get past a wooden door


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep.  Just as I suspected.  I watched I am Number 4 again.  Super underrated.  Great climax.  Some of the early special effects missed the mark (when number 3 was killed the effects looked terrible).  And I didn't care for the romantic elements of the story.  But it was fun.  Shame they never made a sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

I just thought it was strange for an Indian to be there at all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow is available on HBO NOW.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes 

A


Great movie, the best Role next to Sgt Osiris Downy has ever done.


Straight out of Compton

A

Brilliant love letter to NWA.


----------



## Slice (Aug 23, 2015)

Number4 felt like a nice pilot fora TV series that never followed


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Number4 felt like a nice pilot fora TV series that never followed


Yeah.  I think it may have worked better as a television series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Edge of Tomorrow is available on HBO NOW.



Great flick. Probably underrated too. Haven't checked.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Time to reverse course opinion wise.  I'm not going to lie.  I want another Nolan Batman.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  Just as I suspected.  I watched I am Number 4 again.  Super underrated



Lulwut ?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

It is better than that Divergent series that gets 4 movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2015)

Never Say Never Again: C

The final James Bond movie with Sean Connery. I understand that there was a rights dispute and another studio was able to continue the 'Spectre' storyline, while the 'canon' Bond flicks had to move on. But why remake "Thunderball"? That automatically makes this the lesser film. It's not bad and some moments even stand out as exceptional. Connery handles himself well as Bond, despite his advanced age and the rest of the cast is good. I liked a lot of the dialogue, some of the sets, action set pieces and intrigue. But as a whole...it was too clumsily paced. Furthermore, it seemed like it was unsure what kind of movie it wanted to be. A satire on the Bond franchise? An attempt to bridge the Connery Bond flicks with the lighter style of Roger Moore? In the end, this just makes it hard to take seriously while you can't just accept it as campy fun. And why the f@ck would you remake "Thunderball"? That idea might've been interesting if another actor was playing Bond, but...but...it's the same f@cking Bond in the same f@cking movie. Is it the worst Bond flick? Maybe..."The Man with the Golden Gun" is inferior on a technical level and "Quantum of Solace" feels more detached from the Bond name, but I got less enjoyment out of this one. 

I will admit that  Fatima Blush is one of my favorite anti-Bond girls. She was sexy, scary and entertaining all at once. 

But why the f@ck would they remake "Thunderball?"


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 23, 2015)

*Justice League: Gods and Monsters*

I usually like when they take a break from the norm and do alternate universes with established characters. In this case I wasn't really feeling it though. Solid action and mostly solid voice work but the plot just never grabbed me. Wasn't a fan of the alternate designs on the characters either. Not a bad movie but nothing I was excited over.

2.5/5


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2015)

Justice League: Gods and Monsters

5/5

great movie

fuck u jena


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

What's up my comrades?


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2015)

sup


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> What's up my comrades?



Fury Road will be in Blu Ray super soon! Just as land before time!!!

Good times ahead muh man!


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

Indeed, brother, indeed.

Also, I shall check out your YT vid. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm definitely buying Fury Road.


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

The World said:


> sup



What's new with you Warudo?


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm definitely buying Fury Road.



Such a glorious addition to the GOAT collection


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

I get to watch Immortan Joe's wives whenever I want!


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

Dat Zoe Kravitz


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2015)

zoe kravitz low key beauty

cute af


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Such a glorious addition to the GOAT collection


The crown jewel of this years blu ray purchases!


Rukia said:


> I'm definitely buying Fury Road.


most wise decision. 


Rukia said:


> I get to watch Immortan Joe's wives whenever I want!



yeah, when they are showering I bet.
HEHEHE, I am going to watch the part when brothers in arms music happens. It will be so glorious!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

goat teamwork in that film.


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

Dat gun re-load sequence


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 23, 2015)

Who the fuck invented these bloody minions?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2015)

Paul 7/10 funny movie enjoyed it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

The World said:


> zoe kravitz low key beauty
> 
> cute af


Honestly ever wife is fine asf.  I think Furiosa was the least attractive woman in that war rig.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2015)

Cuz Furiosa is like 50?

Most of them were unattractive though.

The redhead though


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Holy shit.  Gods and Monsters is excellent so far.  Why didn't anyone mention this to me?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Superman as Zod's son is a fucking badass!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 23, 2015)

We talked about it on the DC Animation thread.


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

The Blue Jays are in first place.  What a major comeback.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

This new Batman, Wonder Woman, and Superman.  These guys are far more interesting than Bruce, Clark, and Diana.


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Blue Jays are in first place.  What a major comeback.




22 years man, 22 fucking years of my life since they were 1st place in the division, this far into the season.

And the last time they did this, it was the 2nd World Series we won.

The memory of 8 year old Junior Detective is dancing right now, Moonwalk style.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

This is the best DC movie I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

2015 is turning out to be a solid year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

This has been a great fucking year man.  For movies, sports, and video games.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2015)

I find gods and monsters one of the best dc animated movies along side under the red hood


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Watching Silver Linings Playbook again, this time on Netflix.  Lawrence and Cooper are both excellent.  But I still think that Robert de Niro plays a really silly character.  The whole superstitious sports fan thing just doesn't jive.  He's the main thing that doesn't work for me.  And I can't believe he received a supporting actor nomination for his work here.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2015)

Goddamn.  Jennifer Lawrence killed it in that diner scene.  She went from a 1 to a 10 in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2015)

Army of Darkness 7/10 okay feels different more comedy 
Evil dead 1 was triply and a little scary the other two movie feel different


----------



## Detective (Aug 24, 2015)

*Mini-Series:* Show Me A Hero Eps. 1 & 2 out of 6
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* God damn riveting. Great job HBO. I will be watching Eps 3 & 4 this week.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 24, 2015)

I didn't really like Show Me a Hero part1& 2


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2015)

*Disturbia*

B-movie-ish, but I had a jolly time.

7/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 24, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I find gods and mister one of the best cd animated movies along side under the red hood



Red Hood is overrated af IMO. Assault on Arkham and Dark Knight Returns are my two favorite DC movies.


----------



## Slice (Aug 24, 2015)

Detective:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaGQyDdL22g[/YOUTUBE]

Went to a concert yesterday, Linkin Park were there as headliner and Mike performed two Fort Minor songs. 

Took out my phone as soon as he asked "any Fort Minor fans here?" and hit record.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 24, 2015)

> Went to a concert yesterday, Linkin Park were there as headliner



dishonour on you
dishonour on your cow


----------



## Slice (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> dishonour on you
> dishonour on your cow



You're just too young to appreciate how great their first two albums are. 

And it was a fun day in general:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 24, 2015)

Where are my salty Arsenal fans at? 

I'm moving soon brehs


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> You're just too young to appreciate how great their first two albums are.
> 
> And it was a fun day in general:



i'm not that young m8
i've heard all of hybrid theory and meteora
linkin park were still pretty big 




when i was 11


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice.  I buy most of this:

[YOUTUBE]C_Gz_iTuRMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2015)

Lucaniel is clearly a Fall out Boy fan!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nice.  I buy most of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]C_Gz_iTuRMM[/YOUTUBE]


As a lifelong Johnny fan.  I have to admit.  This feels like redemption.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2015)

I will watch Fear the Walking Dead since I know you guys are counting on me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2015)

This week episode of Red vs Blue


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait isn't Luc the same age as Stunna


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Red Hood is overrated af IMO. Assault on Arkham and Dark Knight Returns are my two favorite DC movies.



The dkr is great it was awesome to see my favorite comic story line in a movie


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nice.  I buy most of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]C_Gz_iTuRMM[/YOUTUBE]



Barney stinson agrees


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Where are my salty Arsenal fans at?
> 
> I'm moving soon brehs



Where are you moving?



Gabe said:


> The dkr is great it was awesome to see my favorite comic story line in a movie



While i think DKR is good i didnt like the adaption. I missed the comics art style the most. And i think it is one of those comics that greatly benefits from you taking your time to linger over the panels and read it at your own pace.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Detective:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaGQyDdL22g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


OMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Where are you moving?



Another part of Essex where there's some sea air I can inhale and chill near a beach in the summer. I've always been jealous of people living in the seaside who have that luxury.

This time next year should get a nice house by then.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2015)

Where's Stunna these days? 

I want to know what he thinks about a few movies coming out.


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2015)

Stunna has moved to a new place and is occupied with school and stuff. Leading to a big activity drop.


If you get a house near the beach you should invite me over next summer!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Stunna has moved to a new place and is occupied with school and stuff. Leading to a big activity drop.
> 
> 
> *If you get a house near the beach you should invite me over next summer!*



Or (as close to the beach as I can afford.) 

If you don't mess up my digs, sure why not. 

I'd like to think I'll eat more seafood and enjoy the sites.

It's no Miami beach but hey who likes over-rated shit like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2015)

I have my interview near Miami Beach tomorrow.  Flying out of OKC this afternoon.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish I had insurance. I'm pretty sure one of my aneurysms in my arteries is acting up or going to rupture. Went to hospital Saturday, they kept me overnight and released me because I wasn't having a heart attack. Won't do any of the aneurysm tests because I'm not insured. 

So I'm just sitting around, about to lose my job, and wishing it would just explode or stop. I've basically convinced myself that it's going to rupture and I can't do anything about it. Been going on since Saturday morning, and still hasn't stopped. I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## Slice (Aug 25, 2015)

Fucking american 'health care'


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have my interview near Miami Beach tomorrow.  Flying out of OKC this afternoon.



Good luck in that over-rated piece of shit place my man


----------



## The World (Aug 25, 2015)

britbong pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2015)

So Rukia is willingly conferring living in Florida? What are they paying you 10 million a year?


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Fucking american 'health care'




Word 

Feeling a little better now. Drinking tons of water and took a new med.

But yeah. Have to use every pay check this month to have a CT done 

[YOUTUBE]0RXhcqdewf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2015)

Don't die Grape. 

We should make a charity run for you bro.

Don't watch Vacation.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 25, 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road might just be the first Blu Ray I buy with my own money.


----------



## Detective (Aug 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Detective:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaGQyDdL22g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



God Damn that looks fun, Mein Bruder.  Thanks for linking me to the post.



Been so busy this week traveling for work. Will be in Montreal for 2 weeks and fly back to Toronto on the weekends. 

Hotel is really nice, doe.


----------



## Detective (Aug 25, 2015)

God Damn it Rukia! 

I just saw what you left on my rep page.


 

P.S: You got me good man. Well played old chap.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2015)

He got me too Detective...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 25, 2015)

Same.

Good ol' Rukia 

Detective say hi to an old friend when you see one bruddah 

Did you see my VM?


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2015)

rip D


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2015)

You do know goods will get cheaper for us right grape?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm at Coconut Creek, Florida right now.  People don't know how to drive around here.  I drove twenty miles to my hotel and probably passed that many wrecks on the way.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 26, 2015)

It's Florida doe Rukia

Hurricane went through


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 26, 2015)

*Lilo and Stitch*

decent and occasionally kinda good

*In Bruges*

(rewatch)

this is still a GOAT movie
i love it with all my heart


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2015)

The past week got people like


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2015)

Lilo and stitch was great u monster!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 26, 2015)

The World said:


> Lilo and stitch was great u monster!



it could've been great

but it was 90% stitch fucking up everyone's day

coulda used more of him being a good guy before, you know, the emotional turning point where he became a good guy

to ease the transition


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2015)

Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!


Give IT TO ME


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2015)

This guy's set doe...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 26, 2015)

Is that Warudo or Yasha?


----------



## Slice (Aug 26, 2015)

Obvious choices because those are the only two persons ever to wear asian girls sets


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope they catch the fucking asshole who murdered those people in front of the camera.


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Hope they catch the fucking asshole who murdered those people in front of the camera.





> In the fax, Flanagan wrote, “Why did I do it? I put down a deposit for a gun on 6/19/15. The Church shooting in Charleston happened on 6/17/15 … What sent me over the top was the church shooting. And my hollow point bullets have the victims’ initials on them.”
> 
> He also referenced Virginia Tech shooter Seuing Hui Choi, calling him “his boy,” and expressed admiration for the Columbine High School shooters.
> 
> ...



Bye Stunna

Enjoy prison


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2015)

And this is why it's been pointed out numerous times that bringing national/international attention to any shooting is a bad idea.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 26, 2015)

So he hated whites?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2015)

Selling one too, hmu.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2015)

Detective, Taleran.  Have you guys looked at the TIFF schedule yet?

I have looked it over and I would like to line up the following:

Demolition
Green Room
The Daughter
Baskin
I Saw the Light
The Lobster
Into the Forest
Maggie's Plan
Equals
Colonia
High Rise
February
Girl in the Photographs
Spotlight
Room

Lots of stuff that I want to see doesn't come out till the second week unfortunately.


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Rukia, bum me like $80,000 for angioplasty.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 26, 2015)

Took my friend to see the Gift, and was lucky enough to land a private showing. My friend made sure we knew of his contempt for Simon with all the f-bombs.

Now we'll probably see Straight Outta Compton this weekend.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 26, 2015)

Finished episode 4 of Sense8, and the only thing I can remember is how I vastly underestimated the size of Sun's ass .


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Finished episode 4 of Sense8, and the only thing I can remember is how I vastly underestimated the size of Sun's ass .


I have to call bullshit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 26, 2015)

That's what I'm saying. It didn't look all that good with clothes on, but without any it looks bigger .


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 26, 2015)

i don't remember sun getting naked in sense8

hunh


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 26, 2015)

It was at the end of the fourth episode when all of them sang a song together.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 26, 2015)

She has a terrible ass, I'm glad we were compensated with lots of male in underwear and Wolfgang's schlong.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2015)

Started Sense8.

First episode was good. Read people were complaining about the pacing, but it felt perfect to me.

Also, DMT isn't as strong as shown in the episode. You have to take a few deep hits, and hold them in.

Why do movies/television never portray drug use correctly


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2015)

On the fifth episode of Sense8. Surprised this is actually as good as it is.

Luc has me on SI doe. So limited communication


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, Sense8 has it's many flaws but it's entertaining asf which kinda makes up for it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2015)

*Blackfish* 9/10

*Jesus Camp* 8/10

I decided to spend this evening getting riled up about SeaWorld, then when I was browsing through my recommended movies on Netflix I decided to get riled up about evangelicals. 

So I had a nice little "I hate humanity" evening


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2015)

Sense8 just starts so slow


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2015)

Everyone hates Sea World now.  But come on.  Don't they do at least a little bit of good?


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Everyone hates Sea World now.  But come on.  Don't they do at least a little bit of good?



Is this sarcasm


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2015)

There seems to be rescue shows on television pretty frequently.  Sea World always seems to be saving a turtle or a dolphin from some human related problem.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2015)

A real hero


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Blackfish* 9/10



Have you seen The Cove, Jena? 


Man, I have been reading biblical stories on wikipedia, from Abraham to Jacob to Moses to Jesus. They are entertaining. Biblical god is a funny character.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah, God's a real character.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2015)

Brightens my black heart

[vimeo]65107797[/vimeo]


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2015)

Why so down, Bae?


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2015)

Just jokes babe


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Have you seen The Cove, Jena?



Not yet. I've avoided it (and Blackfish) b/c I knew they would be disturbing. I know that's on YouTube so maybe in a month or so I'll be able to watch it haha.


----------



## Grape (Aug 27, 2015)

Watch Sense8, Jena.
It's uplifting so far.


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2015)

Ae said:


> A real hero



I like when celebrities use their popularity to bring attention to stuff like that.
Especially those that reach the teen audience that doesnt yet know better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Blackfish* 9/10
> 
> *Jesus Camp* 8/10
> 
> ...



Heard about woman and man in the 60s and 70s having sexual relations with dolphins? There was a movie about the guy a while back.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2015)

Jena said:


> Not yet. I've avoided it (and Blackfish) b/c I knew they would be disturbing. I know that's on YouTube so maybe in a month or so I'll be able to watch it haha.



I'm one of those who watched Cannibal Holocaust while enjoying my lunch. But The Cove, it shook me up emotionally for good. It made me want to punch those Taiji fishermen in the face and throw their children into the sea to feed the whales.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 28, 2015)

Yasha don't ever work with kids mate.


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2015)

Ae said:


> Brightens my black heart
> 
> [vimeo]65107797[/vimeo]



That title made me think of this classic:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C-hQleMFhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2015)

That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say! That's all you can say!


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2015)

Hesitant to finish Sense8 season one. Three episodes left, and I'll have nothing to watch afterwards


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2015)

*The Berlin File*

korean spy action movie. not good. some of the fights were fun, but in general it was dull, grey, and generic, with a plot that was both convoluted and badly-put-together, with motivations and positions being vague for several characters. and korean actors should in general be required to speak english as little as possible because it's cringe-inducing to hear. one bright spot was that one of the bad guys was haissam haqqani from homeland, which was...unexpected

*The Man From U.N.C.L.E*

mediocre though the berlin file was, seeing this right after it made me appreciate some things about the former film. mainly that it was at least stylistically coherent and the director got out of the way of the action and events, remaining competently invisible and just keeping it all clear and comprehensible.

guy ritchie wrecks the man from uncle. he over-directs it in incredibly annoying ways. the constant use of split-screen adds nothing while ruining some potentially quite good action sequences, while other non-split-screened sequences are beset by shakycam and general lack of clarity (i could barely see the stab when ilya gets the mustached bad guy). the style shifts from convincingly old-timey with the slow pans and the sedate framing that gives some scenes distance and room to breathe, to jarringly and irritatingly modern in-your-face shakycam close-ups, especially in the final car chase. at some points in the finale this 60s-set movie was indistinguishable from one set in 2015.

it doesn't help that the script is pretty bad, with irritatingly ham-handed exposition delivering up the two mains' backgrounds with no fluidity or subtlety, a general lack of wit and decent repartee ("for a special agent you're not having a very special day, are you? ho ho ho!"), and iffy character development as well as iffy characterisation - napoleon is tediously generic, and ilya is...well, the spy equivalent of the hulk. the plot didn't have any of the twisty goodness of a classic spy movie, but it also didn't have a particularly clear sense of direction and foreshadowing, with gaby's snobby uncle randomly turning out to be someone whose horrifying reputation and deeds (explained in clumsy and incongruous exposition, of course) weren't at all suggested by any facet of his character prior to the reveal. the main villain seems almost weirdly knowledgeable and on-the-ball pretty much the whole way through till right at the end, when she gets manipulated into monologuing so she can be traced in a total rookie move which is pretty incongruous with her formerly supernatural level of competence

this overexplaining becomes especially irritating right at the end, when ritchie shoves in unnecessary flashbacks to hugely obvious chekov's gun type plot points that are now being used as a solution, in the middle of the action. i don't know if it's an homage or if he thinks his audience is really dumb, but either way it makes the movie suck even more. the direction is a pity, because visually, it's pretty beautiful. vividly colourful, with nice cinematography and some great locations that could've been used to much better effect by a better director. plus it occasionally is quite funny. nice soundtrack too, which is sadly misused by being put up way too loud at times and basically taking over your attention instead of complementing the scene

unsatisfying and really kinda bad


----------



## D T (Aug 28, 2015)

> if he thinks his audience is really dumb


The audience is, else you would not have gotten so many people unable to follow TD season 2.


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sense8 S1 - 7/10*

Eh. It started a lot better than it ended. I had high hopes, quickly dashed by those fucking Wachowskis.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2015)

D T said:


> The audience is, else you would not have gotten so many people unable to follow TD season 2.



tbh while i didn't find tds2 hard to follow, this is like caveman level simple compared to that


*Spoiler*: __ 



after it's ALREADY EXPLAINED that they can track the villain if she stays on radio for long enough, and solo manipulates her into monologuing, he goes "ho ho ho i gotchu bitch" and then it cuts to a flashback of that explanation, occuring _again_

it's basically explained twice

then they flash back to the explanation that the two missiles can home in on each other (already explained, ofc) bc they're using this homing function to use the first missile (which they have) to blow up the villain and her paired nuke 

like, it's not that complicated, guys, you don't have to go over it like this and break up the flow of the scene that badly


----------



## D T (Aug 28, 2015)

That's pretty bad.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2015)

homeland season 5 trailer is out

big misgivings

plot seems to be centred around a german, female snowden finding out about germany circumventing its privacy laws by having the CIA spying on its populace on its behalf, and carrie (who's quit the CIA and is working in germany), randomly deciding to help this woman with the leak, and hijinks ensuing, saul and dar being like "man why the fuck u doing this shit to us", etc

that all sounds dumb


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2015)

I watched the first episode of Fear the Walking Dead.  Didn't care for it tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm rewatching Daredevil.  I love how fucking tired Matt gets during all of the major fights.  Beautiful.


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2015)

Sonar requires tremendous amounts of calories to be used effectively. Why do you think bats eat so much?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey Grape.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2015)

I like Jennifer Lawrence.  I do think that she is a bit overrated.

This looks excellent though.

[YOUTUBE]SN4MLMHET7w[/YOUTUBE]

It looks really well made and interesting.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2015)

Berlin File better than UNCLE? Luca is out of his mind.


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2015)

Luc dun goofed


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey Rukia.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2015)

American Ultra: C+

Not bad, but it's a bit scatterbrained in terms of what it wants to be. At times, I forgot it was supposed to be a comedy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 28, 2015)

Dat Sense8 mind orgy .



Lucaniel said:


> homeland season 5 trailer is out
> 
> big misgivings
> 
> ...



Wow, and I was thinking that Season 4 was a return to the glory days . IIRC, I'm on ep 6 of the 4th season atm.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

Mind orgy was great.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Kp8wcV3GjW0[/YOUTUBE]












FOTY material showing up 

Best time of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2015)

Yasha I had a Balut in Vietnam. It was disgusting


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2015)

But the mother of all things was Spider shots. Tarantulas taste awful


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh gosh, you ate tarantulas? Damn. 

Did you see dog/cat meat for sale at Vietnam market? Those are truly horrible. 

Share some pics, man.


----------



## teddy (Aug 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> [YOUTUBE]Kp8wcV3GjW0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I'll bite on this too


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 29, 2015)

Everyone will be on that.

It's a GOD Tier contender apparently.


----------



## Slice (Aug 29, 2015)

>eating Balut 

i could probably never do it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> American Ultra: C+
> 
> Not bad, but it's a bit scatterbrained in terms of what it wants to be. At times, I forgot it was supposed to be a comedy.


Kristen Stewart for Captain Marvel.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2015)

I was actually interested in seeing Victoria at the Toronto Film Festival.  But it screens on the same day that I am flying back.  So the schedule just did not work out for me.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> >eating Balut
> 
> i could probably never do it.




*Spoiler*: _My balut experience_


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2015)

I would like to try human.  It probably tastes awful.  But maybe it can be drowned in some sort of sauce to make it more bearable.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

Just cut off one of your toes and slow roast it.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 29, 2015)

Y'all need jesus.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Just cut off one of your toes and slow roast it.


Be serious dude.

There are truckloads of immigrants crossing into Europe from the middle east every day.  And it is apparent that their lives have little value.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

Are you... saying we should eat the immigrants?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I like Jennifer Lawrence.  I do think that she is a bit overrated.
> 
> This looks excellent though.
> 
> ...



looks like she might finally earn that oscar


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2015)

Doesn't she already have one for Silver Linings Playbook?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

yes, exactly



Magnum Miracles said:


> Wow, and I was thinking that Season 4 was a return to the glory days . IIRC, I'm on ep 6 of the 4th season atm.



imo season 4 was the worst yet

slow decline


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2015)

And holy shit.  Did I see Dr. Chilton in that trailer?

Edit.  Oh okay.  You said "earn".  I see what you did there.  Well played.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd like to slap David O. Russell for his pretentious film series that stars the same cast.

Every single one of these films has been mediocre as fuck. Rukia, I can not ignore this bait 

Clayface needs to fall out of the spotlight immediately. Why couldn't America fall in love with a real talent? 

i.e. Rooney Mara


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

rooney mara isn't pretty enough


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I would like to try human.  It probably tastes awful.  But maybe it can be drowned in some sort of sauce to make it more bearable.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> rooney mara isn't pretty enough


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

well, it's true

she's pretty, but not pretty _enough_

she's not really leading-lady pretty, she's character-actor pretty. she has that nervous kind of prettiness

it's like how some actors are handsome, but not generically handsome in the manner of a traditional leading man, so they tend to get more interesting roles, but less of america's "love"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 29, 2015)

Hard to criticize Luc taste in women when he hasn't had a girlfriend !


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

I would argue Roara has more traditional beauty whereas Clayface is only seen as hot, because she plays the "girl next door" card.

Oh my God, she's so down to Earth! How funny!


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh, you guys should see the Ellen Page lookalike that works in the bar next to my shop.


----------



## Slice (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree with Grape that Mara is definitely prettier.
But regardless if you like her or not its hard to deny Lawrence is very talented.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

It's actually not that difficult.

She's not very talented whatsoever.

I have yet to see a performance by her that felt organic to the story being told. She always sticks out.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

I'd like to see this, but I have reservations.

The first being Oprah  She's like the Samuel L. Jackson of black films. Does she literally have to be in all of them?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's actually not that difficult.
> 
> She's not very talented whatsoever.
> 
> I have yet to see a performance by her that felt organic to the story being told. She always sticks out.



winter's bone

more like winter's boner ayyy


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> winter's bone
> 
> more like winter's boner ayyy




Good call. 

But nothing after that.


----------



## Detective (Aug 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E9jaMJvYNq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2015)

Detective said:


>


I was definitely thinking about this image when I heard about today's game.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2015)

I hope your Chiefs can score at least 2 TD's and 1 point from a safety this upcoming season to match that Jay's output, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2015)

Toronto has creative fans.

#thenorth


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Toronto has creative fans.
> 
> #thenorth



#YouTheNorthToo


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2015)

That traitor.

Washington gon' get ya, treasonous wretch!  

[youtube]l7iVsdRbhnc[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2015)

Grape not understanding the critical diplomatic and international beyond borders friendship that Rukia and I share.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2015)

Baseball is a sport i could never get into.
It looks _kinda_ fun to play yourself but incredibly boring to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2015)

WARUDO!

[YOUTUBE]bUQKGFMfXx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> Baseball is a sport i could never get into.
> It looks _kinda_ fun to play yourself but incredibly boring to watch.



That's basic all sports that are popular only in the US except for basketball.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2015)

Straight Outta Compton!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2015)

No Escape:  C.

So it wasn't a good movie.  But I have to admit that it kept my interest.  It was very entertaining.

My dad and I were laughing at several serious moments during the film.  Owen Wilson has to toss his two daughters across a gap to a separate building.  And there were just a lot of funny elements to this scene.  Owen Wilson tossing them like a bag of groceries while a random Asian guy patiently looks on waiting for his turn to jump.  The other thing that was funny about this is how beat up the wife got during the ordeal.  She jumped first and was all bloody just from the jump.  And the impact of catching each daughter fucked her up even more.  I think this was intended to be a really serious dramatic moment.  And it was just hysterically funny.

Pierce Brosnan played a silly character in this.  Can't he get a better job than this?  Haven't seen him in anything good since The Ghost Writer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2015)

Bluejays


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Bluejays


The Yankees are fading!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Straight Outta Compton*

this movie is great!!!!!

it reminded me of selma partly bc of the superficial elements of being a biopic focused around black issues but also bc of its energy. this is an intense film shot through with furious energy. the direction is great at bringing that out from the beginning - the first scene strongly reminded me of the tracking shot in td s1e4. the music, ofc, is perfect, and the cinematography is striking, esp in the concert scenes. 

i'm not sure how to grade the actors bc i feel like most of them didn't have especially difficult or subtle roles to play? but they did their roles well. maybe paul giamatti as jerry heller had the most challenge bc he had to balance being conniving with being charming as well as having a certain genuineness to his passion and indignation as well as emotional vulnerability, and he did great

man i watched most of this movie with a huge grin on my face just taking it all in. it was an experience. great movie


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2015)

Watched Inception last night.

Realized how high I must have been during every other viewing, because Ellen Page's character is an actual architect student. I just always thought it was a nickname for that position.

Can't think of anything to watch 

Why did Hannibal have to start sucking?


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Watched Inception last night.
> 
> Realized how high I must have been during every other viewing, because Ellen Page's character is an actual architect student. I just always thought it was a nickname for that position.
> 
> ...



Ha! jokes on you, it always sucked


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 30, 2015)

Detective has disowned me 

Ok gotta finish the League season 6 tonight

Is there season 7 out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2015)

>Why did Hannibal have to start sucking?

Suspect cuz it's grape who posted this, but am afraid I'll hate the new episodes.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective has disowned me



Am still your fam bruh


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2015)

I decided to give Hannibal another shot, and went as far as 4 episodes before dropping it again. The M.O. of the serial murders of the first few episodes were so ridiculous it exceeded my capacity of disbelief suspension. Creating angels to watch over you sleep, really? There should be a limit to dramatic license allowed. Well, at least there is a limit to the stupidity I can stomach.


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey Yasha, are you protesting in Malaysia?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2015)

I didn't join the protest, but I fully support them. Our government is rotten to the core.


----------



## Jena (Aug 30, 2015)

*Titan AE* - 7/10

Been a while since I last watched this, decided to revist it. This is definitely a movie where the visuals carry everything else. Despite being from the era where most CGI looked like those pellets I fed my hamster when I was 8, the CG in this holds up pretty well. Blending it with the traditional 2D was a smart choice. And a lot of the character designs and visuals are really unique -- the scene with the ice crystals in particular is stunning. I also really like the soundtrack for this tbqh

However, the story and overall writing are where this movie loses me. The underlying premise of the movie doesn't make any fucking sense to me, I've seen a billion arguments on the internet about how it's logical but I still don't buy it I'm sorry. A lot of the dialogue is borderline cringe and the overall plot structure is pretty meh. That's why I tend to prefer its oft-compared counterpart, Treasure Planet, a bit more because I buy the core of the story and the characters feel way more fleshed out.

That being said, still a good movie and criminally underrated. Definitely did not deserve to tank the way it did and bring down Fox animation studios. Particularly worth a watch for any sci fi fans, even if just to soak up the visuals.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2015)

Has anyone read John Hirst's _The Shortest History of Europe_? It's the only history book I manage to finish in my life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2015)

Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Clones: D+

I do think it's a step up from Phantom Menace. Everything feels more...stable? It's not good, but it's less rage inducing for me.


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2015)

Yasha, there's a new girl working at the bar next to my shop.

She looks like Ellen Page.


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2015)

khris said:


> >Why did Hannibal have to start sucking?
> 
> Suspect cuz it's grape who posted this, but am afraid I'll hate the new episodes.



you won't hate them

but the red dragon arc isn't as good as the rest of the show


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2015)

Red Dragon arc is terrible


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yasha, there's a new girl working at the bar next to my shop.
> 
> She looks like Ellen Page.



Pic pls


----------



## Grape (Aug 31, 2015)

mmmmhmmmmm.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective has disowned me



Wait, what, mate!?

I would never do such a thing. Did you PM me or something? I have been travelling like a friend for the last couple weeks on business trips. Including this upcoming week before the Labour Day long weekend in North America.

My apologies if I missed any of your communications. I haven't been on much. Or if I was, I may have overscrolled via my Note III if I was viewing on my phone.

And now off to bed, because I have an early morning flight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2015)

khris said:


> RIP



RIP

He made a lot of bad movies.
But he also left a big impression in the horror genre in general.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 31, 2015)

RIP

Nightmare on Elm street, The hills have eyes and the Scream series are my favs from his films. Haven't seen his latest stuff but he'll definitely be remembered for Freddy


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2015)

Percy Jackson 2 - The Sea of Monsters (or something like that)

Was on TV with nothinh else to watch so i gave it a chance even though i never saw the first one. It has a lot of good ideas but does nothing with them. The half god kids seem to have no abilities at all most of the time with a few exceptions. Percy himself is constantly shifting between doing nothing and being quite overpowered on water.
The plot makes no sense and has some of the worst PIS ever ("Instead of pulling the fleece ressurecting the big bad that is lying right next to us off him lets just have a family moment instead"). The villain is poor. Alexandra Daddario looks like a teenager in this one.

I wanted to like it. But i just couldnt.

2/5


On next was Sinister - which i also never saw. But since its apparently "not a good idea to watch a horror movie shortly before going to bed" i was vetoed. 

But i got to chose the next channel and decided to watch 8 Mile. Jokes on her because she hates Rap. 


First thought was "man Eminem looks young in this" so i checked the release date and got a bit sad instantly feeling ancient again.
Movie itself is still really good and holds up well. I especially like how all music parts are left in the original audio adding subtitles. Makes me wonder every time why Eminem didnt do more movies later. He isnt stellar or anything like that but does a decent job. Other musicians have started a movie "career" starting from way less.

4/5


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2015)

Detective said:


> Wait, what, mate!?
> 
> I would never do such a thing. Did you PM me or something? I have been travelling like a friend for the last couple weeks on business trips. Including this upcoming week before the Labour Day long weekend in North America.
> 
> ...



Understandable. Speedy's posts are easily scrolled over.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 31, 2015)

khris said:


> >Why did Hannibal have to start sucking?
> 
> Suspect cuz it's grape who posted this, but am afraid I'll hate the new episodes.
> 
> ...



Football and shit for life breh 



Detective said:


> Wait, what, mate!?
> 
> I would never do such a thing. Did you PM me or something? I have been travelling like a friend for the last couple weeks on business trips. Including this upcoming week before the Labour Day long weekend in North America.
> 
> ...



I see bro no probs if you're busy, just never heard your reply on my VM, hope all the flights don't get you jet lagged and you get yourself sorted and free time to reply. :33

Will love to do a cruise or country tour for a month in future either in Europe or do States based one.



Yasha said:


> Understandable. Speedy's posts are easily scrolled over.



Body seriously mangled after Yasha once again throws me under the bus.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't want your apple pie mama


----------



## Grape (Aug 31, 2015)

[youtube]psVIG7YvdjM[/youtube]

Dat look away before #40


----------



## Grape (Aug 31, 2015)

[youtube]FtCssbRjJO0[/youtube]

Hmm. A sports movie with Will Smith.

Looks good.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2015)

Savage 

R.I.P


----------



## Grape (Aug 31, 2015)

Curious to see if there's a historical link between the killer and the officer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm halfway thru Mr. Robot and that shit is amazing


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2015)

*Ain't Them Bodies Saints*

i'm not sure how much credit it deserves overall, because it had a bare-bones, conventional narrative and fairly sparse characterisation. it wasn't trying to do something particularly new, either in text or in visuals - which, while gorgeous and appealing, were obvious malick homages throughout. nevertheless, i enjoyed it, and i thought the script was frequently eloquent in a poetry-of-simplicity sort of way. so, good movie, i suppose


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I'm halfway thru Mr. Robot and that shit is amazing



it's... okay


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2015)

man when i was 13 i was into some embarrassing shit but it wasn't _this_ embarrassing

are today's 13 year old jocks really into one direction? for real?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

I saw the pic first and thought they misheard "Wonder Erection".


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 1, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> it's... okay



ya ma was okay


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man when i was 13 i was into some embarrassing shit but it wasn't _this_ embarrassing
> 
> are today's 13 year old jocks really into one direction? for real?



I am too scared to look up what was popular in 1995.
I prefer not remembering.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2015)

what was popular when i was 13 was the band lostprophets

the frontman turned out to be a full blown p*d*p****

he's serving life sentences now

weird times


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man when i was 13 i was into some embarrassing shit but it wasn't _this_ embarrassing
> 
> are today's 13 year old jocks really into one direction? for real?



I can't believe anyone is really into one direction. I mean I'd understand if justin bieber was into them, but someone else? fuck no.


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

Teen girls make up like 99.5% of their audience.
Never underestimate teenage fangirls


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2015)

Man, the final raid in H x H's Chimera Ant arc is unnecessarily long . The beginning especially has worse pacing than Bleach.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

But the final raid begins with meruem vs netero. Which is easily the best fight in the series.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2015)

khris said:


> But the final raid begins with meruem vs netero.



Woah, what series were you reading/watching?The final raid begins with Shoot and Knuckle getting the crap beat out of them by Yuppie. Yes, Meruem vs. Netero is awesome, but it took forever to get there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

really? IIRC Notero and Meruem skirmish a bit before Netero's final attack.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2015)

They do, but not before we spend forever seeing Yuppie deliver the biggest thrashing Knuckle and Shoot have ever received.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

Still hype.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2015)

Indeed it was. Overkill, even .


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

when i was 13 i think backstreet boys were popular


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

NKOTB>Backstreet Boys


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

marky mark >


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> NKOTB>Backstreet Boys



They are about equal.
NKOTB have the added bonus of being there first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

why is this thread so shit all of a sudden?


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

You're not a fan of 90s boy bands i guess? 

Tell us your secret, what was some embarrassing shit you listened to at 13 years old.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

this thread has been shit which is why I've been avoiding it for weeks now

all the good people have jumped ship


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

The World said:


> *all* the good people have jumped ship






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

it's okay warudo, am back now  



Slice said:


> You're not a fan of 90s boy bands i guess?
> 
> Tell us your secret, what was some embarrassing shit you listened to at 13 years old.



Not a boy band, but it was Avril Lavigne.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> *Spoiler*: __



i rarely see u post

u one of the good ones


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok i caved and looked up some songs i loved when i was 13:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJl7zWZYj-E[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i639BMgSyMc[/YOUTUBE]






The World said:


> i rarely see u post
> 
> u one of the good ones



I drop in whenever i can manage.

You still available on Skype? I _think_ i managed to make it run on my phone. Just seems like it now always says i'm "available" no matter if i turn it off or not. But apparently i can now send / receive messages again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> They are about equal.
> NKOTB have the added bonus of being there first.



I can't believe all these years Step by Step was stolen as the theme tune to Captain Planet and I never noticed till recently.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

i dont skype

maybe i should

but i dont got a good mic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

warudo with dat ignore


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I can't believe all these years Step by Step was stolen as the theme tune to Captain Planet and I never noticed till recently.



I never realized 



The World said:


> i dont skype
> 
> maybe i should
> 
> but i dont got a good mic



Its also excellent for texting.
I rarely use the call feature.

But wait a sec... "you don't Skype"?... but whose contact info did i get back when you were banned for like forever?


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2015)

Good ol' wrastlin'


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

Steve Austin looks like a wifebeater 

no surprise


and i do have skype slicebro


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]017nWFKsshY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Good ol' wrastlin'



dat sin time doe


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2015)

Canada officially in recession


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't wait for that Macbeth Aiming for GOAT tier


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2015)

*Z for Zachariah*- I had high hopes for this, but it fell pretty far . Robbie, Pine, and that one black guy from Serenity, all did a great job, but I felt the film didn't have enough meat to it.

*My rating: 6/10*

*Straight Outta Compton*- All of my friends were surprised when I told them I wanted to see this. I'll admit, I am very ignorant to the musical world. I had no idea who any of these people were. Hell, I knew nothing about the NWA.

Regardless, I still enjoyed the movie. I adored every character, besides that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sug . My only problem was that the film felt unnecessarily long, and had quite a few boring parts. 

BTW, I am downloading some NWA songs as I type this too. Need a new CD for my car anyway .

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh yeah I watched Straight Outta Compton as well. Go watch it in theaters then buy it on blu-ray. It was well done


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2015)

I went to the new Hitman movie.  And it wasn't as bad as the critics claim.  It was very average of course.  But I enjoyed it more than some of the recent Resident Evil films for example.





Grape said:


> Canada officially in recession


We are about to join them.  The last month has been brutal.  The question is whether or not the current correction will become a full scale recession or not.  A couple more bad weeks and we will be right there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  gesy, Warudo, Detective, Slice, Luc, and I are going to be busy:

[YOUTUBE]h1hACoKIXT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2015)

You and I both know that it was inevitable, Rukia, that movie is breaking people's minds with it's off the wall quality.

Critics just don't understand it's greatness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2015)

*Best movie Theme song to date, in your opinion?*

1) Pirates of the Caribbean
2) Starwars 
3) The original Superman theme
4) Indiana Jones
5) Beverly Hills cop
7) Terminator
8) robocop
9) Jurassic Park
10) JAWS
11) Batman original
12) ghost busters


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  gesy, Warudo, Detective, Slice, Luc, and I are going to be busy:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h1hACoKIXT4[/YOUTUBE]



this is a little funny bc i don't watch izombie and in fact avoided it on the basis of the premise but your inclusion of me makes me want to try it

good psychology


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Grape said:


> [YOUTUBE]017nWFKsshY[/YOUTUBE]



macbeth is my fav shakesman play

im hyped af


----------



## Slice (Sep 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  gesy, Warudo, Detective, Slice, Luc, and I are going to be busy:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h1hACoKIXT4[/YOUTUBE]



>Season Two Promo

Im not even half way through season one.
Shits coming out way too fast.



The Mad King said:


> *Best movie Theme song to date, in your opinion?*
> 
> 1) Pirates of the Caribbean
> 2) Starwars
> ...



Out of those?

Most memorable: Pirates
Most iconic: Jaws / Terminator / Star Wars
Subjective best: Jurassic Park


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2015)

I Zombie is a silly little throwaway show.  But it is totally harmless, occasionally funny, and the main girl gives a great performance that carries the show.  Definitely worth a watch during the monotonous work week.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> *Best movie Theme song to date, in your opinion?*



Halloween.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

fassbender looks great as macbeth


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2015)

Interesting trivia: Gorilla's average penis size is 1.25" in erected state. Human has by far the largest penis among primates.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

if that makes you feel better yasha with ur micropenis


----------



## James Bond (Sep 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> *Best movie Theme song to date, in your opinion?*



I would like to say the 007 James Bond theme but off the top of my head I cannot rate any movie theme higher than the original Jurassic Park theme.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

iunno bout washed up

dre's new album is really good


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

also i listened to fuck tha police again for the first time in a while bc of SOC and it's crazy how far ahead cube was, rapping-wise, of every other nwa member


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2015)

why did they have to kill dough boy

why


----------



## D T (Sep 2, 2015)

*Frank *- Love letter to experimental music. Efficient directing, acting, etc. It's all there to serve Frank. Much like the characters, in a way. And what is given to Frank, Frank gives back. Ending in a great song that wonderfully captures the depth of this character drama. Fassbender knocks it off the park.  

InsanityIsSadYetFrankIsAwesome/10

*Lost Highway* - Albeit confusing, you shouldn't be. Lynch uses his character to straight up tells us it ain't important what actually happened, only what you remember. Lynch made a wonderful thriller, crafting a fkin jewel out of what would have been a cliche'd story of "Man goes on rampage" into something grandiose. Shayla is a cutie too.

GreatFuckingFilm/10

*Koyaanisqatsi* - Wonderful pictures, editing etc.

GreatIfYouWantToSleep/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

*Animal Kingdom*

i can't decide whether this was particularly good or not. it had the makings of being good - it was naturalistic, realistic, had a decent to good script, some decent performances, albeit mostly on the expressionless end of the spectrum because of the characters and situations - jacki weaver being a notable, consistently excellent exception. but i'm not sure if it's enough to just trot out genre fare spruced up with nice cinematography, slow pans and slow-mo montages over foreboding electronic music. i felt like it was almost advertising itself as being good, rather than actually being good. 

maybe i'm being harsh, but i could more or less tell that almost everything was going to happen the way it did. this is because the film wasn't aiming to deliver surprises, but to have everyone respond to their situation in a psychologically realistic way, and so it succeeded, but that leaves you with a film about an escalating situation between a semi-corrupt, trigger-happy police force and a criminal family with an innocent boy torn between his family and morality, where the boy is inevitably victimised and used, and pretty much everything works out the way you'd expect.

there are films where this can happen where it's still an engaging watch that leaves an impression on you, and i think the secret to elevating genre fare with good production values and artistry, is to not shy away from what makes it generic. blue ruin, for example, is a film that (to me) resembles this, but it's almost unbearably suspensful, despite the fact that things generally work out pretty much the way you'd expect. animal kingdom tries to be above cat-and-mouse chases, or showdowns, or scenes of violent where the advantage rapidly shifts. every single moment of possible suspense feels intentionally telegraphed regarding what's about to happen. a man runs from police cars - will he make it? we absolutely know he won't, because he's running into the outback, where there is no cover, no escape, just open ground. we know he'll die because he decided to run with a shotgun, etc. 

is this a meditation on family loyalty? on police corruption? on the criminalisation of innocents living in criminal environments? it doesn't seem to have much to say about anything. stuff just _happens_, and then those happenings cause reactions. what's the point?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

oh, ain't them bodies saints is also a good example of a genre movie with trimmings where stuff works out roughly the way you'd expect but it's still more than the sum of its parts, although in its case more because the cinematography is superb and the script is very good rather than just good


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2015)

Luc talking about straight out of Compton, and NWA like he is a 40 year old black male living in the projects.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 2, 2015)

I wish a big truck hits all of us and we all die.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry Speedy.  I know your club had a lousy transfer window.


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2015)

> Location: On Top Of The World



Or not


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I wish a big truck hits all of us and we all die.



I have thrown many of you under the bus and you are still alive, so I doubt that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sorry Speedy.  I know your club had a lousy transfer window.



Are you a narc?



Grape said:


> Or not



Nope, not in there.



Yasha said:


> I have thrown many of you under the bus and you are still alive, so I doubt that.



Nope. They're not in there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> *Best movie Theme song to date, in your opinion?*
> 
> 1) Pirates of the Caribbean
> 2) Starwars
> ...



No Harry Potter theme? Smh that shit is magical


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 3, 2015)

Mike expecting casual rap listeners to recognize MC Ren


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah I forgot. I wonder if him and DJ Yella will have more scenes on the Blu-Ray version


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2015)

American Sniper: B

I thought this was really overrated, although it's still good. Bradley Cooper was excellent in the role and I liked the overarching theme surrounding PTSD. There are some intense moments and it's a technically sound film. But I thought the pacing was awkward and the wife was a wet blanket. Her dialogue was over-the-top in its attempt to sound poetic and I started seeing her as self centered. I understand what they were trying to do with her, but when 80% of her screen-time is dedicated to her bitching about how "he's never home", it just starts to rub off on the viewer the wrong way. 

The worst part...was with that obviously fake baby...but the most obnoxious part was when he's attacked while on the phone and she keeps begging for him to answer her. With all the gun-fire going on in the background, she should know that if he's alive, then he's probably fighting to stay that way. 

It's a good movie, I just don't think it's as amazing as everyone made it out to be. I also think that the criticisms towards the films attitude about the war were unjustified, as the detractors didn't seem to understand that this was about a character with a savior complex. Of course he's going to say things like "We're fighting evil". At no point did I ever think that the film was supporting the war or condemning a race/country of people.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 3, 2015)

Finalized tentative TIFF2015 line up of movies

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2015)

some of those posters look so indie-classic-hipster (w/e the fuck terminology you shitters use nowadays)...


imma keep an eye on them, some give the impression of an interesting film.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2015)

*One on One*

Kim ki duk is no longer Kim ki duk. 

Kim ki duk is dead.

2.5/10


----------



## D T (Sep 3, 2015)

Victoria seems like one gimmicky as fuck movie. Could have gone to see him, didn't go. I ain't regretting it.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2015)

i heard good things about high rise

green room poster looks dope af


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2015)

I hear good things about that Sharknado 3. Apparently it's in the running for 'best picture' Oscar.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Finalized tentative TIFF2015 line up of movies
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I have made my choices too:

Green Room
Demolition
The Lobster
The Daughter
Baskin
February
The Devil's Candy
High Rise
The Girl in the Photographs
Spotlight
Maggie's Plan
Equals
Beasts of No Nation
Room


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 3, 2015)

Are those lists made of movies you look forward to or what?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Are you talking to me?  I bought tickets for all of those and I'm going to see them all over a five day period; starting next week.


----------



## D T (Sep 3, 2015)

You've got lot of free time on your hands!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia always has time on his hands.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

green room is by the guy that directed blue ruin? watching

hell most of these look cool

tfw you can't watch all the movies you wanna watch


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> MC       Ren???



including him imo


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia always has time on his hands.




That privilege.


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2015)

Slice, why aren't most most of the Southeast Europe countries part of EU?I understand why Switzerland and Norway isn't, but when you're studying geography that region sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Are you talking to me?  I bought tickets for all of those and I'm going to see them all over a five day period; starting next week.



Can I work for you? I'll do whatever you want me to do. Except sexual stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

This ain't Wolf of Wall Street bro.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

D T said:


> You've got lot of free time on your hands!!





Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia always has time on his hands.


I have a full time job.

I shouldn't have more free time than you guys.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

I heard someone at work mention that they were picking up A Good Day to Die Hard at red box.  I heard these words.  And I chose not to warn them!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia watched The Heat yesterday.

Boy Sandra Bullock has still got it.


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2015)

Sandra Bullock in Speed doe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

I haven't seen the Heat.  Isn't it just some dumb comedy?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen the Heat.  Isn't it just some dumb comedy?



In a sorts but it's watchable dysfunctional cop duo, if a little vulgar in language.

6.5/10 movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Yasha.  I was thinking about Carey Mulligan a little while ago.  She really dropped off dude.  And no.  I am not talking about her looks.  

Seriously though.  She was someone that was kind of hyped to be a future star.  But what has she proven?  She has no versatility.  She is only capable of playing one kind of character.  Can you imagine her in a comedy or an action franchise?  I sure as hell cannot.  And now she isn't even getting the roles that she used to get.  Felicity Jones and Mia Wasikowska get those roles now.  Unless she spent the last year having a baby... I think it is safe to say that her career is pretty much over.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Picked up Fury Road on Blu Ray.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I heard someone at work mention that they were picking up A Good Day to Die Hard at red box.  I heard these words.  And I chose not to warn them!



You're going to hell for that.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I heard someone at work mention that they were picking up A Good Day to Die Hard at red box.  I heard these words.  And I chose not to warn them!



There are still red boxes where you live?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  I was thinking about Carey Mulligan a little while ago.  She really dropped off dude.  And no.  I am not talking about her looks.
> 
> Seriously though.  She was someone that was kind of hyped to be a future star.  But what has she proven?  She has no versatility.  She is only capable of playing one kind of character.  Can you imagine her in a comedy or an action franchise?  I sure as hell cannot.  And now she isn't even getting the roles that she used to get.  Felicity Jones and Mia Wasikowska get those roles now.  Unless she spent the last year having a baby... I think it is safe to say that her career is pretty much over.



Although I always knew she wouldn't go far. The Great Gatsby killed her career. People realized she was basically the male version of Tobey Maguire.


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2015)

He should have stuck with basketball


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> There are still red boxes where you live?


Really, no red boxes in Minnesota?  Don't you live sort of in the country too?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

Damn Joe has a sweet collection of wives.  Still can't choose a favorite.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2015)

I also heard that Mad Max was coming back to IMAX for 3 weeks.  Will need to check it out.


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2015)

Jena said:


> There are still red boxes where you live?




i*c*st is still socially acceptable where he lives.

So, yes.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2015)

Rodeo >>>>>>>


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2015)

i'm enjoying rodeo


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2015)

What is so noteworthy about Rukia going to TIFF and seing like 10 movies?
Its a vacation that includes watching a lot of films - dont see why you people think he does something extraordinary. 




Ae said:


> Slice, why aren't most most of the Southeast Europe countries part of EU?I understand why Switzerland and Norway isn't, but when you're studying geography that region sticks out like a sore thumb.



Because



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> To join the European Union, *a state needs to fulfil economic and political conditions *called the Copenhagen criteria (after the Copenhagen summit in June 1993), which require a stable democratic government that respects the rule of law, and its corresponding freedoms and institutions. According to the Maastricht Treaty, *each current member state and the European Parliament must agree to any enlargement*.



EU is slowly growing but theres always the country not being able to fulfill the requirements and the chance that one member state simply vetos another from joining.

Plus countries like Turkey that try (tried?) to join for a really long time and then washed all chances it still had all down the drain during the Erdoghan reign.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2015)

*The Case of Hana & Alice*

Shunji Iwai's first animation. It's so good I'm putting it high up there with Miyazaki's best.

9/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

I got you Detective.  I don't think you should suffer alone.  So I might check out Transporter Refueled.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 4, 2015)

Yo guys, best movie about beaches since The Beach?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Saving Private Ryan?


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

I AM ALIVE

Fucking multiple consecutive weekly business trips


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2015)

I was starting to wonder if you .had jumped off a building because of the recession


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2015)

he would prolly land on a pile of canadian franklins overlooking the toronto skyline

him and rukia blessed


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

The World said:


> he would prolly land on a pile of canadian franklins overlooking the toronto skyline
> 
> him and rukia blessed



Hey! Rukia is the one who comes from old money.

I started from the bottom.... now I'm here.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> I was starting to wonder if you .had jumped off a building because of the recession



You can't call our economy temporarily contracting 0.01% as a recession, doe. It's happened before, and it's during these years that foreigners invest the fuck out of us, and then before the end of this year, we will grow again.

Unlike the US in the 2007-2013 era


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2015)

Nah, you're in the US 93-99 phase


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> You can't call our economy temporarily contracting 0.01% as a recession, doe. It's happened before, and it's during these years that foreigners invest the fuck out of us, and then before the end of this year, we will grow again.
> 
> Unlike the US in the 2007-2013 era



He doesn't understand that's this due Harper and co


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> He doesn't understand that's this due Harper and co



Exactly, and even with that fool Harper's shenanigans, it's still only a 0.01% contraction. Thank God the Liberals put into place those protection procedures to stop the banks from trying to do what ended up fucking up the US, prior to Harper's reign.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> Nah, you're in the US 93-99 phase



You do realize that during that era, you guys had like a 8 billion dollar a year surplus of government revenue due to Clinton, right? Because of his Keynesian economics a.k.a demand side economics policy, versus the stupidity of Bush and his supply side(which similar to Reagan) caused a 8 billion yearly negative gain.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Exactly, and even with that fool Harper's shenanigans, it's still only a 0.01% contraction. Thank God the Liberals put into place those protection procedures to stop the banks from trying to do what ended up fucking up the US, prior to Harper's reign.



You should see in the cafe Blue and co thinks Alberta can sucede to the U.S. and still strive and the rest of Canada will suffer


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> You should see in the cafe Blue and co thinks Alberta can sucede to the U.S. and still strive and the rest of Canada will suffer



I have come to accept that Blue is basically Florida level in intelligence and learning capacity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> I have come to accept that Blue is basically Florida level in intelligence and learning capacity.



They think Alberta holds all of Canada oil and resources, not knowing that if we really want to we can move to the northern territories and completely shit on Alberta oil production and then some with other resources


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I got you Detective.  I don't think you should suffer alone.  So I might check out Transporter Refueled.


I regretted hitting send almost immediately.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I regretted hitting send almost immediately.



I am seeing it tomorrow night, to keep my promise to you.

*P.S:* Fuck you Rukia! 

*P.P.S:* Well played, old bean.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

It is really hard right now to not pop in Fury Road.  I can basically do things at my house with it playing in the background.  Walk into the living room occasionally and be mightily entertained.  This was a great purchase.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm going Olk Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Why would you do that Huey?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm picking up my lil cousin I'm going to a family reunion


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Really impressed by Capable's attitude.  She is really keeping it together during all of this.  And she tried to help Max when he was hanging off the side of the car.  Major points for that.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Dat gun reload teamwork sequence, doe.



And Zoe Kravitz's character


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

She fucked up though not reloading that gun in time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

YASHA


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Are Russians worse drivers though?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Impressed with this old bitch.  She basically gets decapitated.  Then she manages to gouge out the eyes of an attacker with a couple of loose bullets later on during the same chase; probably saved Furiosa.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

I think Russian pedestrians are the real criminals, though. And possibly some drivers, since they are always purposely trying to get hit, and collect insurance.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Russians seem to just pull over and throw down on the middle of the interstate.  There are legions of videos on youtube.  And you are absolutely right about the insurance scams that are going on over there.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 4, 2015)

ITT Russians are the worst humans

Long live USA and Oh Canada


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Russians seem to just pull over and throw down on the middle of the interstate.  There are legions of videos on youtube.  And you are absolutely right about the insurance scams that are going on over there.



I believe GoPro and their entire employee workforce owes Russia for their job security.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

If Canada ran the world the universe will be a better place !


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Nux had a War Boy friend.  That guy was a dumbass.  What was he thinking driving between those two rigs?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> If Canada ran the world the universe will be a better place !


Why would anyone want the job?  Better to fly under the radar a la Switzerland.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

Rukia do you recognize as Costa Rican or as American since your parent was American?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why would anyone want the job?  Better to fly under the radar a la Switzerland.



Because all their decisions are "maybe"


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Switzerland tried to hide it's true colours, and merely posed as a humanitarian country, unlike Canada which is legit. But then they got exposed for the racists that they are.

But I hear they gave up their evil ways?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm not an anchor baby like Para.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

Long live Immortan Joe.  He had a good run.  Probably held his kingdom for at least thirty years.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 4, 2015)

Detective my man my move will be closing in soon 

Also I can't be the only person who has watched the league?

The Shiva


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Dat Shivakamini Somakandarkram



Also, dat moving on up in life news


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]j-dcpUXUKXM[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if serious?


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2xb9Ty-1frw[/YOUTUBE]

BASED IDRIS

BASED TRUE DETECTIVE GOAT BOAT SEASON ONE DIRECTOR


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

You should go to the TIFF screening Detective.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You should go to the TIFF screening Detective.



I really should.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]j-dcpUXUKXM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not sure if serious?





this trailer gives away too much


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> this trailer gives away too much



It... really does. Like some sort of weird compilation of a film after it was released in theatres.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2015)

hell i'm pretty sure we actually saw the ending scene in there too

what is with trailers these days


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2015)

Transporter Refueled- F

Well that was shit. Makes me kinda wanna watch "Transporter 3"...and I don't particularly like that movie either.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ShAeafYCqxk[/YOUTUBE]

This is pretty funny.  No doubt guys.  The movie was terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2015)

It isn't a surprise though, is it?  The guy that directed Taken 2, Taken 3, and Max Payne directed the movie.  How could it possibly be good?


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

And that's why you chose it for my 1st horrible film of 10


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 5, 2015)

Rukia needs to take one for the team and watch more stinkers


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Transporter Refueled- F
> 
> Well that was shit. Makes me kinda wanna watch "Transporter 3"...and I don't particularly like that movie either.



Thanks for this. not that i had plans on seeing it but still...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 5, 2015)

Are any Transporter films good tho? 

Never watched them.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

Adios Luc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It isn't a surprise though, is it?  The guy that directed Taken 2, Taken 3, and Max Payne directed the movie.  How could it possibly be good?



No it wasn't. The guy who directed this had previously done "Brick Mansions", but was primarily an editor. Luc only produced and wrote...

As for the other movies, the first Transporter was good, but not classic material. It was a fun Jason Statham vehicle at the time, but I don't know if it holds up. The sequels got progressively worse, although this was the only one that is in the red.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2015)

can't wait

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xb9Ty-1frw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2015)

That looks really intense.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2015)

Guys my crazy bitch problems are getting worse. This crazy bitch  apparently showed up at my mom's work and introduced herself as my girl and then texted me that I've been lying about us and why I didn't tell everyone about us going on holiday together. I'm this close to getting a fucking restraining order on this nut ass bitch. She already nearly ruined my holiday by fucking being annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

That sounds awful Ennoea.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 5, 2015)

Luc got banned again? I hope this time is for good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2015)

I think Luc may be truly autistic and I'm not insulting him but think about it. Every time something that bothers him the slightest he attacks and goes 0-100. You got to keep an atmosphere of what he calls perfection in order to calm him down. He also make friends with people lot younger than himself like Stunna and they both enjoy cartoons for 5 year olds.
We are the real jerks here


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2015)

He'll be back in a month


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

ted. said:


> He'll be back in a month



I'm sure that's what a lot of young teenaged mothers said to their children, too.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I think Luc may be truly autistic and I'm not insulting him but think about it. Every time something that bothers him the slightest he attacks and goes 0-100. You got to keep an atmosphere of what he calls perfection in order to calm him down. He also make friends with people lot younger than himself like Stunna and they both enjoy cartoons for 5 year olds.
> We are the real jerks here



If anything Luc has Insultism. As in, when an opportunity presents itself, he must take it in order to strike.

I can respect that. As I believe you may share that same appreciation for one liners as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey Yasha.  I know you hate Stoker.  But what about Mia Wasikowska's performance?  I thought she was brilliant to tell you the truth.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Luc got banned again? I hope this time is for good.



He probably asks for it because he cant control himself


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh man, I forgot about Stoker.

So good.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh man, I forgot about Stoker.
> 
> So good.



Damn right. Love Wasikowska


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

She was great in that movie.  And the fact that she was playing an underage character really gave the film extra sizzle.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1u-niluB8HI[/YOUTUBE]

So I've been hearing this song so much during the ads before the movies play at theatres this summer. And it's such a catchy tune too. But then I found the official video with it's topic, and learned that a member of the band that did this song, is blind, yet plays the piano like a fucking beast.

SO INSPIRING

INSTANT ADDITION TO PLAYLIST OF LIFE


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2015)

Watched 4 episodes of Mr. Robot this show is pretty good, probably gonna finish off the season over the next couple days.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

NARCOS IS SO GOOD

BASED FUCKING NETFLIX 

BASED FUCKING PADILHA


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, i'm only like four episode in, but Narcos has been really good so far.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

BASED SAMA


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Watched 4 episodes of Mr. Robot this show is pretty good, probably gonna finish off the season over the next couple days.



its more than purty gud it's berry gud


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2015)

time to kill one of you fools with a propane powered coke bottle

cops will never suspect a thing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxvJcPToXb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

The World said:


> time to kill one of you fools with a propane powered coke bottle
> 
> cops will never suspect a thing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxvJcPToXb0[/YOUTUBE]



This video brings back a old of great childhood memories.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2015)

your theater didn't have blu ray quality


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 5, 2015)

Obviously. Sucks too, 'cause it's the closest theater, unless one wants to drive 30-50 to see a movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2015)

I just bought the Babadook.  I'm not good at actually getting around to watching all of the movies I buy though.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I just bought the Babadook.  I'm not good at actually getting around to watching all of the movies I buy though.



You dodged a fucking bullet by skipping out on watching that Star Wars Prequel Trilogy collector's edition, doe.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh yeah, just came back from a wonderful and peaceful night drive.

My vehicle has a bangin' audio system, and there is absolutely fucking no traffic right now, so it was a beautiful drive through the heart of the city, along the lakeshore.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

Highlight was the 6 total light stops that a female cop cruising around and I kept getting stopped at

It's like we would stop at 1 or 2, cruise for a while because we were going down the same street, stop again at another couple

Meanwhile it looks like she is checking out my new vehicle, while I am checking out her new Ford Taurus Interceptor model, and also her as well, cause she was cute as fuck, and dem casual smiles cause I ain't no fucking drunk driver, and have a clean record, so nothing to worry about


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2015)

Just bought sergio leone's dollars trilogy for blu ray. ready to dig into that for labor day after i polish up the bbq


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh yeah, just came back from a wonderful and peaceful night drive.
> 
> My vehicle has a bangin' audio system, and there is absolutely fucking no traffic right now, so it was a beautiful drive through the heart of the city, along the lakeshore.





ted. said:


> Just bought sergio leone's dollars trilogy for blu ray. ready to dig into that for labor day after i polish up the bbq



[YOUTUBE]nOr0na6mKJQ[/YOUTUBE]

THIS FUCKING TRACK MAN


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

I played this version while turning on the sport mode

[YOUTUBE]B1i4UgkC_kI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2015)

It's going to be a very painful day when morricone passes on


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

ted. said:


> It's going to be a very painful day when morricone passes on



why u do this to me man?


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

He's gonna make some tracks for The Hateful Eight, doe


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 6, 2015)

Say When/Laggies was as average a romcom as they come with horrible music. Keira still needs to eat. And work on the yank accent. Chloe sounded older than some of the cast here for some reason. 5/10

Taking another 1 for the team.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2015)

Film Festival






> In Order
> *Green Room* - Jeremy Saulnier
> *Baskin* -  Can Evrenol
> *High-Rise* -  Ben Wheatley
> ...


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2015)

*Dope* (2015): Nope/Dope


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone watch Revolution?


15 years of no power and US becomes 1850's-1860s Amish country?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2015)

My written review of Transporter Refueled is up and in sig!


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Anyone watch Revolution?
> 
> 
> 15 years of no power and US becomes 1850's-1860s Amish country?



Jericho was much, much better.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2015)

There is some sort of Rocky Marathon going on.  And I have seen these things dozens of times now.  But I have to be honest.  I find myself rooting for Apollo more and more.





Taleran said:


> Film Festival


Is Beasts of No Nation sold out?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Jericho was much, much better.



Cult series after two seasons?  I see it was cut after season one and only fan pressure got it an extra season after not doing well in TV views.

Very difficult to find info, good trailers but will check it out mate.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> There is some sort of Rocky Marathon going on.  And I have seen these things dozens of times now.  But I have to be honest.  I find myself rooting for Apollo more and more.Is Beasts of No Nation sold out?



I decided to cut the premium price for the thing going to be on Netflix in a month.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2015)

I need to finish Jericho. I really liked the first half of the first season.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't Trust the Bitch in Apartment 23:  B+

Transporter Refueled: D.

Detective.  I saw this on an IMAX screen.




Taleran said:


> I decided to cut the premium price for the thing going to be on Netflix in a month.


Makes sense.  I sort of just feel as if this movie has the potential to be really good.  And seeing movies at the cinema is still my preferred venue.


----------



## Grape (Sep 6, 2015)

Flight to Toronto: $1250
Hotel room: $250
Movie tickets: $15

Telling your people that you flew to another country to see a Netflix movie?

Priceless.


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Transporter Refueled: D.
> 
> Detective.  I saw this on an IMAX screen.



You're insane, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2015)

That's oversimplifying it.  I'm going on a vacation.  A paid vacation.  I'm going to continue to receive my salary.  I'm going to have access to superior shopping, restaurants, and bars.  And yes.  I'm going to see a lot of movies.


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2015)

Make sure you check out The P.A.T.H this year, man. I remember last year, you said you stayed indoors at a restaurant or hotel because it was raining for a day, not knowing that there is 26 miles of underground shopping, hotels, movie theatres, restaurants, transport, etc. all within a radius of the downtown core.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh, I saw Bury the Ex.  That definitely gets an F.  One of the worst movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2015)

Pain and Gain    2/5

Its not really a good movie. But its still one of the best things Michael Bay did in recent years. The movie never finds the real tone and cant decide whether it should be funny or cringeworthy.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2015)

It follows - 7.5/10

overrated by a few of you but when I looked over some theories and minor subtle details on other forums I came to appreciate it a little more

could have done with quite a few changes 

like the beach scene

the lead should have done a double talk on her friend and fall over while lunging for the water

instead of the creature flinging her hair around

probably would have tried to find some way to kill the ex boyfriend too without it tracing back

it's funny how the sister was complaining the lead was so pretty yet she had a nice body and face herself


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2015)

Come on Warudo.  The sister was alright.  But Jay was definitely the top girl.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2015)

The Brood (1978)- B+

Maybe a B. Early David Cronenberg flick. This is one of the few examples where I'm wondering whether the flick was too smart for me or if I think the narrative was too loose for its own good. I still haven't decided, but this is one of Cronenberg's better films in my opinion.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Pain and Gain    2/5
> 
> Its not really a good movie. But its still one of the best things Michael Bay did in recent years. The movie never finds the real tone and cant decide whether it should be funny or cringeworthy.



I found Pain and Gain to be hilarious and very entertaining, surprisingly. But I understand why it's rated so low.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2015)

Its just not my kind of humor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2015)

Pain and Gain and Bad Boys are the kinds of movies I wish Bay would keep doing. Good or not, they're at least entertaining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2015)

btw did the new Colbert show start yet?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Its just not my kind of humor.



Just admit you can't lift bro 

It's a typical watch and forget yourself film really.

Do you have Amazon Prime btw?

Can't miss Jezza in a new car show coming up.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2015)

Don't have amazon prime, no.

I dont stream enough to get a lot of use out of it. I'd love to use something like prime or netflix but unfortunately i have to share the TV with somebody who is absolutely against the concept of streaming because "its just too much effort having to look for something to watch". She prefers turning on the TV and watch whatever is on right now.


----------



## Grape (Sep 8, 2015)

Your gf is part of the problem, Slice 

[youtube]e5aG8FXVtyA[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2015)

Of course Slice can lift, dude been lifting huge slabs of limestone for almost a century !


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> Don't have amazon prime, no.
> 
> I dont stream enough to get a lot of use out of it. I'd love to use something like prime or netflix but unfortunately i have to share the TV with somebody who is absolutely against the concept of streaming because "its just too much effort having to look for something to watch". She prefers turning on the TV and watch whatever is on right now.



Ask people to share their account password with you.  

Supposedly a thing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2015)

Martial.  Did you know about this?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 8, 2015)

Never clicking your links ever again Rukia 

Filth.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2015)

What?  I didn't promise greatness.  This will be an okay rental during Halloween though.  I will have it on in the background as trick-r-treaters come to my door.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Martial.  Did you know about this?



Nope, but doesn't surprise me. Although I'd rather watch not it...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> She prefers turning on the TV and watch whatever is on right now.



But does she realize that's more boring 99.9 percent of time?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 8, 2015)

OK Happy endings is good. Something I can get into.

Wait that doesn't sound right. 

Someone help me out here.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 8, 2015)

I was hoping the US team would show better football skills against Brazil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2015)

Parks and Recreation (Season 1) - Pilot to Episode 3.

Good stuff


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2015)

Finished episode 10 of Sense8. Lito might just surpass Sun for my favorite character .

Also, those two dykes LOVE to fuck. They make the majority of sex in the show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2015)

*Unfriended*

Okay I'll start off with the good before I'll start with the nitpicking and the bad. There is only two things about this movie that even redeeming. One was the pov perspective and two the unique way as how the characterize the main lead.

Now let's start right off the bat with why this movie was wasted potential and a waste of time. First off the plot was obvious, cliche and boring. A ghost? That's the killer? Seriously a ghost would go out its way to sadistically and systematically kill 6 teens through the internet? The movie is trying to highlight the effects of bullying particularly cybernullying which I get but here's the thing. The girl who died committed suicide, over what? She got too drunk and passed out and was made fun off ? Well boo hoo, that's one of the most idiotic reasons to take one life, you do stupid stuff all the time and you will get made fun of that's part of life grow up. Also I feel like they are glorifying suicide in this movie way too much.
What would have made the movie better would be if it wasn't a ghost. Something that actually gave you a scare than random shock value whenever the screen is buffering to a kill in the movie. A movie like this you would expect a few twists? Nope sorry none!

Secondly, as I mention early there are no scares just random shock kills which aren't even well executed. Basically they are killing themselves, one drank bleach, the other shot himself etc. honestly all through this move I just wanted someone how Adblocker would take a corporeal form and just fucked up this so called ghost!

The movie will hold your attention but it will surely upset you at the same time.

*C*


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> But does she realize that's more boring 99.9 percent of time?



She really doesnt. For her it is even _better_ this way.
Turn something on just as a diversion. Doesnt matter if its some boring documentary or a comedy series episode she already saw a few times.
Mindless entertainment.

Tried watching TV series with her, but they "require too much focus" and you "cant miss episodes so its stressful".

I never understood it. Especially since i rarely rewatch stuff and rather see something new. plus i am a fan of binge watching entire seasons in a short amount of time

Luckily she enjoys going to the cinema. So thats nice.



Wonder Mike said:


> I was hoping the US team would show better football skills against Brazil.



They were too intimidated.
They showed some strong games in the past months (especially the test game against Germany) with a lot of focus and determination.

That was nowhere to be seen here.



khris said:


> Parks and Recreation (Season 1) - Pilot to Episode 3.
> 
> Good stuff



It gets better. Keep watching.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2015)

the best stuff is after season 2


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 9, 2015)

After Season 1 actually.

First season was so bad I nearly quit.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just saw Legend. It was great. Tom Hardy as east london gangster twin brothers. DFrags on a bit after a while though...but was still great.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]H4z7Px68ywk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2015)

The Visit was soooooooooooooo creepy. But cool.

M. Night is back!


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Just saw Legend. It was great. Tom Hardy as east london gangster twin brothers. DFrags on a bit after a while though...but was still great.



I was really confused for a moment because I only read "legend" and "Tom" and my mind instantly thought of the fantasy movie with Tom Cruise


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm actually hearing that the Visit is pretty good.  Cool for M Night if true.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes Carol looks cool.


----------



## Grape (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm stoked.

Rooney Mara is perfection tier.

Helen of Troy reincarnate.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah. Rooney Mara is pretty high tier


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> The Visit was soooooooooooooo creepy. But cool.
> 
> M. Night is back!





Rukia said:


> I'm actually hearing that the Visit is pretty good.  Cool for M Night if true.



Yeah, i'm getting it might be a bit of a return to form for him. might see it this weekend and hope it's true


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2015)

i bet rooney mara takes it in the butt like she did in dragon tattoo


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2015)

The Salvation: A-

A great western that also works as spectacular family friendly entertainment!

Mads Mikkelsen brings his Danish wife and son to America in the wild west and some assholes murder his son and rape/murder his wife. He gets vengeance, but it turns out that one of the men he killed was the brother of Jeffrey Dean Morgan, who's f@cking crazy. It's very dark and haunting, but I thought it was really good. 

Definitely worth renting for your kids.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2015)

The Salvation was great!

As for Legend, it was kinda like a high budget british tv drama miniseries or tv movie to be honest. I liked it a lot, and Hardy was great, but overall not a masterpiece like I had hoped.

Still liked it a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm about to check out Green Room; well, in about 10 hours.  But I am looking forward to it.  Patrick Stewart as a Nazi!  Punk music.  Dive in Oregon.  This has the potential to be really good.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm about to check out The Holy Mountain. Anyone here seen it?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm about to check out Green Room; well, in about 10 hours.  But I am looking forward to it.  Patrick Stewart as a Nazi!  Punk music.  Dive in Oregon.  This has the potential to be really good.



I can't believe I got Green Room mixed up with Eli Roth's new movie .


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2015)

It has begun!


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 10, 2015)

Holy shit, that's a lot, literally


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm excited for Yazuka apocalypse & office.

BFI London Film festival press screenings start in a couple weeks.

Gonna try watch most of those films too. Probably same films TIFF are showing.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cdWMxOAVHUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2015)

[youtube]XE9IDVVXUYs[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2015)

I picked up my tickets too.



Low quality image.  I have literally no light in my hotel room.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2015)

What's the turned over one?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2015)

Anomalisa.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it wrong to be excited about Pokemon Go?


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2015)

if age > 12, yes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

Green Room:  C+

I was actually kind of disappointed with this one.  Too much focus on the punk band group.  Patrick Stewart's red laces wearing Nazi group was far more interesting; and they should have been explored more.

The movie is entertaining.  I was engrossed the entire time.  And technically the film is solid.  I overheard someone commenting on the sound production value as I was leaving the theatre and I thought he made some pretty good points.

But I also thought it suffered from some cringeworthy dialogue and poor acting.  One of those movies where you aren't sure whether or not the intention is to generate laughter from the audience; or if you are just laughing during a totally serious scene.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The surviving male member of the group in particular was bad.  And his character was just totally unbelievable.  His actions.  The way he reacted to the deaths of his friends.  It all felt wrong to me.




Weak third act.  Everything ended very abruptly.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Stewart's defeat wasn't as satisfying as it should have been.  I don't know what he was trying to accomplish by turning his back to his two assailants; it was obvious he was going to die.




I got to the screening about an hour early.  And there were already about 400 people in line.  The wait was excruciating because there were snobby wannabe film critics in line that blabbed for that entire hour.

They also screened some parody of the Shining before the movie started.  Basically just made the movie and photoshopped a bunch of chickens into it.  It reminds me of the fake trailers Tarantino/Rodriguez used before Grindhouse.  It was awful though.  I can't believe that they screened a piece of crap like that.  And I can't believe the Green Room producers were okay with it screening right before their film.

Overall a successful first night though.  Demolition is next.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2015)

Rukia is wrong about Green Room


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 11, 2015)

Ae said:


> [YOUTUBE]cdWMxOAVHUE[/YOUTUBE]



Good share. I don't think I knew about this before and I'm definitely interested now.


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]XE9IDVVXUYs[/youtube]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEpmFLHvXH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Last time i watched the avengers movie. I love this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

I knew that guy was familiar!  Anton Yelchin.  I saw him a week ago in Bury the Ex.  And I saw him in the Green Room last night.  He is a horrible actor.  I'm going to look out for that name in the future.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2015)

*Ju-On: The Grudge*- Pretty good movie. Overrated af tho.

*my rating: 7./5/10*


----------



## teddy (Sep 11, 2015)

About to go on a little drive to nyc and see the midnight showing of goodnight mommy


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2015)

I would like to see an oscar worthy, 3 hour movie about a hypothetical World War III scenario happening in the very near future as the world is now.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2015)

Irrational Man was boring and annoying until suddenly, murder. Then it was better.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

Demolition:  B+

I probably owe a little portion of my enjoyment to a lady I met on the elevator this morning.  She told me that she didn't like Demolition and that she didn't think it was a very good movie.  Her main complaint was dead-on.  I can't imagine a character dealing with grief the way Jake's character did in this film.  The whole concept is absurd.  So I can see why the elevator lady wasn't thrilled.  But that gripe didn't dissuade me from enjoying the film.  It just lowered my expectations.  And I think that might have been beneficial.

Demolition is entertaining.  And actually kind of hilarious.  Myself and other members of the audience were laughing consistently.

Jake was Jake.  This is another brilliant performance to add to his resume.

(Had some problems at the theatre.  The lights came on and stayed on for like 10 minutes.)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

The Lobster:  D.

This one might grow on me.  I actually need to think about it some more.

This is a black comedy.  And I laughed routinely early on in the film.  But I also feel that the writer/director is stretching thin material.  Overlong is the word that comes to mind.  I was waiting for it to end during the last half hour.  And the comedy completely disappears when the writer realizes he needs to tie it all together and wrap it up.

It's also just really strange.  And I'm not sure it is strange in a good way.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Demolition:  B+
> 
> I probably owe a little portion of my enjoyment to a lady I met on the elevator this morning.  She told me that she didn't like Demolition and that she didn't think it was a very good movie.  Her main complaint was dead-on.  I can't imagine a character dealing with grief the way Jake's character did in this film.  The whole concept is absurd.  So I can see why the elevator lady wasn't thrilled.  But that gripe didn't dissuade me from enjoying the film.  It just lowered my expectations.  And I think that might have been beneficial.
> 
> ...



Wait.. it's out already?!?! wtf


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2015)

Anything me or Rukia post for the next two weeks is Festival stuff (Probably)


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2015)

You guys should meet up.

And fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2015)

That's crude Grape.


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Ju-On: The Grudge*- Pretty good movie. Overrated af tho.
> 
> *my rating: 7./5/10*



Seventh out of five out of ten?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2015)

I guess you can't let go of your nazi roots, can ya ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2015)

The Visit: B-

Maybe even a B. M Night doesn't deliver any sort of classic, but this is a surprisingly decent little horror-comedy flick. Written review will be up later. 

But honestly, the trailer for "Krampus" sort of stole the show for me. That looks ungodly amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Baskin:  D.

It's well directed.  But I didn't care for it.  It was neither fun nor scary; and that is what I look for during midnight madness.  I haven't watched Green Inferno yet, but I imagine that Baskin is pretty similar.

I did laugh though when the gatekeeper (that is what I am going to call the boogie man) randomly trotted out a Minotaur girl.

And I totally called the ending.  I knew he was going to get hit by that van as soon as he got on the road.  Not easy to surprise me anymore.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Demolition, if only for Jake G


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eXfp859pcM0[/YOUTUBE]

Will likely watch this, even if it's being released world wide a month later, since it's technically like watching a local film for me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Hudson Bay department store is p great.  I bought a new jacket and found cologne they basically don't sell in the United States anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Detective.  I have seen some advertisements for this.  You have to check it out.  David Arquette as Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Blue Jays with that rally out of no where!


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BLZo_ILZhfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hudson Bay department store is p great.  I bought a new jacket and found cologne they basically don't sell in the United States anymore.



What's crazy is that The Bay used to be all over, but have contracted down to certain locations now, but have been around for over a hundred years or so. They used to be one of those original trading post companies back in the pioneer days.

What kind of jacket and cologne did you get, BTW?

I have confidence that your clothing taste is on point, just like your taste in cinema.





Rukia said:


> Detective.  I have seen some advertisements for this.  You have to check it out.  David Arquette as Sherlock Holmes!



WHAT

WHAT?

LINK ME NOW, DUDE





Rukia said:


> Blue Jays with that rally out of no where!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Coat is Strellson.  Cologne is Burberry London.

And there is really nothing to link about Sherlock Holmes.  I have seen the advertisements on the street.  And I walked by the venue on Yonge Street.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Coat is Strellson.  Cologne is Burberry London.
> 
> And there is really nothing to link about Sherlock Holmes.  I have seen the advertisements on the street.  And I walked by the venue on Yonge Street.



Wait, the US doesn't have Burberry London? 

Venue on Yonge street is really vague dude, you need to give me Google map coordinates, considering it's the longest street in the world. Yonge street is fucking maddening to drive along.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Slightly north of Queen Street.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh, that must be near Nathan Phillips Square, where City Hall is.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

I think that is about right.  Honestly though.  Is there anyone that reminds you less of Sherlock Holmes than David Arquette?  Be honest.  He only got the job because he is Canadian, right?


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

He must have gotten the job for somehow being able to pull Prime Courtney Cox


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

Lol, I remember when I was in high school.  A friend and I really enjoyed WCW wrestling back in those days.  And we went and saw a movie that had Arquette become a professional wrestler.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Lol, I remember when I was in high school.  A friend and I really enjoyed WCW wrestling back in those days.  And we went and saw a movie that had Arquette become a professional wrestler.



Hahaha, I remember that stupid film. It had Goldberg in it, too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

The best thing that happened this week:

[YOUTUBE]cIKecSNhRv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2015)

I remember watching the wrestler ages ago when it came out in the cinema.

Seems like a millennia ago ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2015)

The Visit

M Night Shamamlalal's return to form personally. Well crafted horror comedy with some great performances. Doesn't take itself too seriously and for the most part is quite funny and had some tense moments here and there. Entertaining film. 

B


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jGlaEDQUnMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2015)

*Green Room*
The movie is a lot like the punk music it uses for its soundtrack and main characters. Aggressive, fast paced and very in the moment. A really really good modern siege movie with all the characters actually behaving like people would in that situation and succeeding or failing because of it. Good messy action too.

*Baskin*
So I saw this movie on 3 hours of sleep after 8 hours of school and a small nap. To say it was the perfect film to basically be in a hazy fever dream state to watch is an understatement. I really enjoyed this and what I think I enjoyed most is how much it is all nightmare logic that doesn't bother explaining a lot.

The main 'villain' also has an IMPOSSIBLE amount of charisma that when arrives on the scene you are locked into his every word.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

So they released an official tourism list of the 30 Most Unfriendly Cities in the World:



> The list:
> 
> 1. Moscow, Russia
> 2. Alantic City, N.J.
> ...



And Miami was besmirched due to another certain struggling water deprived city:



> And then there's this insult to Miami, which ranked No. 12: "It’s as if someone took the worst part of Los Angeles and slathered coconut oil all over it."





Not a good look, Para.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eagElg8YnZY[/YOUTUBE]

WHITE PEOPLE ARE FUCKING CRAZY


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2015)

You better not be 1/16th Navaho Indian you crazy Canadian.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2015)

That's why we run the globe, D.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> That's why we run the globe, D.



Don't try to ride on the coat tails of others, Grapey.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2015)

White people be crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2015)

The main villain has charisma?  Fuck outta here Tal.  We were locked onto his every word because he was so deformed and grotesque.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

Also Rukia,

I was just chatting briefly with Stunna via VM for the first time it feels like in e-years, and he had the audacity to say he didn't abandon us


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2015)

I saw two movies at TIFF today.

February deserves a *B-*.  I might be a bit biased though since I love Emma Roberts so much.  And I think she was decent in the movie.  The real star though was Don Draper's daughter.  (Forget her name.  Something Eastern European sounding.)  she really was great.  And I sat only two rows behind her!)

This is a demon possession movie, but I spent almost the entire run time examining what was going on before I figured that out.  There is like a 2 minute exorcism.  And ultimately the movie ends with the girl trying to reconnect with the demon that was exorcised from her.  I don't know if I have seen an exorcism tale go in that direction before or not.  Need a good moment to think about that.

I don't expect this to get a theatrical release.  Not a lot of earning potential imo.  But I definitely recommend it as a streaming option in 2016.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2015)

Next up.  Maggie's Plan.  It also gets a *B-*.  It was a fun little romantic comedy.  Not really my genre.  But I decided I needed something a little more lighthearted.  It featured a lot of good laughs.  And a strong lead performance.  I also want you guys to see it because I want your reactions to Julianne Moore's atrocious accent.



I got drenched waiting in line for this one.  I hope Toronto is going to be rain free the next couple of days.  This was brutal.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I got drenched waiting in line for this one.  I hope Toronto is going to be rain free the next couple of days.  This was brutal.



I fucking told you to get around town using the P.A.T.H, dude.



And yeah, this storm came outta of fucking nowhere. The 2nd of the doubleheader Jays games in NYC was delayed by 30 minutes due to the storm, as well.

But at least they won both.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2015)

I was eating some chicken and wontons at Earls when they won that first game.  The bar was really excited.  Is there room on the bandwagon for one more?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2015)

How can you join the bandwagon, when you are already an honourary Canadian?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2015)

The Maze Runner: C+

Doesn't hold up as well on the small screen. The visuals require a big screen. 

My review of "the Visit" is up and can be found in sig. Might have been a bit generous with the rating, but it was a positive experience.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2015)

Tal.  Hardcore is blowing up on Twitter.  I might have picked the wrong night to skip MM.


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RIxCIN1LZdI[/YOUTUBE]

Elijah Wood on Movie Fights


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2015)

Is Witch playing at TIFF?? Heard good things about that one.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2015)

Detective sighting


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2015)

I feel like Para.  This is going to seem really lazy.  But I'm tired.  Give me a break.

Equals:  D+

Dull love story.  I love Kristen Stewart, but this wasn't a flashy role for her.  I thought the point of choosing indies was to show off your versatility?  Instead she gave her detractors more ammo since she basically channeled Bella with this performance.

Beasts of No Nation:  A-

Hard to believe Netflix is making movies of this caliber.  Fantastic direction and production value.  I loved the first fifteen minutes.  There was actually a fair amount of comedy.  Pivotal too because it really showcases just how much Agu transformed.  I also felt bad about Striker.  Surprising since he was presented as a pretty unlikable character throughout.

Maybe a little bit too long.  I thought there was a chance to end the movie when the rebels surrendered to the UN.  And I think I would have preferred that ending.



Ennoea said:


> Is Witch playing at TIFF?? Heard good things about that one.


Yes.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also Rukia,
> 
> I was just chatting briefly with Stunna via VM for the first time it feels like in e-years, and he had the audacity to say he didn't abandon us



He really didnt abandon anything.
He dropped from like 60 posts a day down to an activity almost as low as mine.

Someday he will be back.



Rukia said:


> Beasts of No Nation:  A-



I really want to see this.
But i'll probably wait for a German version.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]00lzyvvI_F4[/YOUTUBE]

ALL 

FUCKING

IN


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd like to think that Stunna is out there working for the Bernie Sanders grassroots campaign. Registering his brothers and sisters to vote for Brother Bernie.


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2015)

Please tell me that the rumors of Nolan working on an Akira trilogy are bullshit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2015)

*Monsters*- I can see how this put Edwards on the map for Godzilla. Hell, it even had less cock teases than Godzilla, and a MUCH better story too.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Tal, kindly do the High Rise review man.  I don't know what I just watched.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone suggest me a good TV series to watch.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 14, 2015)

Rukia.

My man Ronaldo gonna win Balon D'or ahead of messi this year.

No-one else comes close fella. What a fine specimen and performer.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Please tell me that the rumors of Nolan working on an Akira trilogy are bullshit.




If anyone can turn that shit anime film into a watchable, coherent, live-action film - it's Based Saint Nolan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Someone suggest me a good TV series to watch.


Jessica Jones.  Only two more months dude.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia.
> 
> My man Ronaldo gonna win Balon D'or ahead of messi this year.
> 
> No-one else comes close fella. What a fine specimen and performer.


martial is going to win it.  Manchester United is back!





Grape said:


> If anyone can turn that shit anime film into a watchable, coherent, live-action film - it's Based Saint Nolan.


I was all in on Akira when Kristen Stewart reportedly had a role.

I'm not the biggest Nolan fan.  But let's be honest.  We would all be fascinated to see his take.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Detective.  Sherlock Holmes is in the Mirvash Theatre.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 14, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia.
> 
> My man Ronaldo gonna win Balon D'or ahead of messi this year.
> 
> No-one else comes close fella. What a fine specimen and performer.



How about the suddenly worth every penny, already strong balon d'or contender martial?


edit; welp. rukia said it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Martial makes up for the terrible Depay.  LvG only wanted him because he is Dutch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

I started reading Ready Player One.  A future world rediscovers the 80's.  How fucking perfect is that?!  Really good so far.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I started reading Ready Player One.  A future world rediscovers the 80's.  How fucking perfect is that?!  Really good so far.



I might read that. 

I finished 1984(Kindle), currently reading Fight Club(Kindle) and almost done. Reading The Stand(Kindle) or Children of Men(Hard Copy) next.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm never going to go to an E-reader.  I want to be the last human being pulling out a hard copy.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 14, 2015)

It's so fucking useful and handy, pretty much a life saver.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 14, 2015)

Rukia, hardbacks and paperbacks are dead. Long live e-papers 

I only just noticed Netflix have deals for Marvel series.

Let's all 'Netflix and chill'.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Jessica Jones sounds like it could be great.





			
				Melissa Rosenberg said:
			
		

> "We're not Daredevil. We don't have a costume with a mask". "We have a very talented actress, Krysten Ritter, and it's her face all the time. Our reality is extremely grounded. If you read the Alias comic books, it's Jessica Jones on the toilet with her pants around her ankles. Jessica Jones did not train in martial arts; she's a street brawler. If you piss her off, boom, she kicks you...She doesn't fly but she can jump many stories, and she lands really badly, which is why she doesn't do it too often. And the less you see it, the more believable it is. There will be fights in every episode and they'll get bigger and bigger and bigger but that's not my priority. That's not the nature of the story. This show is more character driven than anything like a scene in that universe."


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone told me she's nothing more than a spiderwoman understudy doe


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

Even if that were true.  Does it matter?  Spider woman does not exist.  And David Tennant is the antagonist of the series.  I have been waiting for this since Barty Crouch Jr!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2015)

These idiots don't even know Daria?



[YOUTUBE]ZdS_l7pG7Z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2015)

Barty Crouch Jr.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2015)

*High-Rise*
A perfect mixture of source material and director. Messy, sprawling, stylish and mean.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2015)

So I'm in Texas!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

The Girl In The Photographs:  D-

Really surprised that this film landed a midnight madness spot.  I have been to this festival for several years now.  And this is one of the worst movies I have seen here.  Incredibly generic and run of the mill.  Worst of all is that it was boring.  The protagonist is dumb.  And the supporting characters are unlikable.  And the antagonists are never challenged.  The victims didn't even put up a fight; how lame is that?

You were right to skip it Taleran.


----------



## Slice (Sep 15, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Monsters*- I can see how this put Edwards on the map for Godzilla. Hell, it even had less cock teases than Godzilla, and a MUCH better story too.
> 
> *My rating: 7.8/10*



I saw this way back and knew nothing about it before. Was really pleasantly surprised.



Rukia said:


> I'm not the biggest Nolan fan.  But let's be honest.  We would all be fascinated to see his take.



I agree with this.



Rukia said:


> I started reading Ready Player One.  A future world rediscovers the 80's.  How fucking perfect is that?!  Really good so far.



Heard about it.
The concept is hillarious.
Never got around reading it though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

Watched the new Creed trailer.  And I knew it.  I fucking knew it.  Rocky is the new Mickey.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2015)

I threw away RPO after the first chapter.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2015)

i appreciate how Tal hates nostalgia


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2015)

Parallax


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

I just watched Spotlight.  It seems like one of the best movies of the year so far to me.


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2015)

Para


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2015)

I feel really good every time I see that Sicario trailer.  Being right just gives me a euphoric feeling.  You should feel good too Detective.  You and I have been extremely vocal supporters of Emily Blunt.  We have spent years raving about her talent and we are started to get consistently rewarded now.  This woman can do no wrong.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree Rukia. Looks like our grass roots campaign for making ignorant and otherwise tasteless people aware of quality films, and underappreciated actors/actresses, has worked!

BTW, just wanted to promote this small Indie film I discovered the other day..

[YOUTUBE]HcgJRQWxKnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2015)

Chillerama. 2/10.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

Vacation is over.  Headed back to crappy Oklahoma City.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2015)

The Silence (2010): C+

German Thriller that is occasionally powerful, but overly ambitious and too vague for its own good. Girl gets raped and killed, but the perps are never caught and 23 years later a similar crime happens in the exact same spot. Intriguing premise and some of the storythreads are interesting, but I kept thinking...why was this there? Was that necessary? Too many subplots detracted from the narrative, in my opinion. But some of the atmosphere really hit hard and damn...this movie showed some disturbing stuff. I just didn't think it was as good as it thought it was.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, just wanted to promote this small Indie film I discovered the other day..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HcgJRQWxKnw[/YOUTUBE]


Nice find!  I haven't heard of this.  But it looks pretty good.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2015)

*Victoria*
A single shot film in which the idea that you can't stop and reset and go back and cut away is a large part of the thematic heft of the film. A film full of good/bad decisions fueled on emotions at late hours of the night on substances that set off chains of events and can not be stopped once they start rolling, just like the film.

Made even better by the cast being really really great, this is one of the best things I will see this year.


----------



## Grape (Sep 16, 2015)

Really looking forward to Victoria.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2015)

House of Traps: C-

Not a very good kung fu flick...but an excellent example of homo-eroticism within the genre. I constantly giggled, but the best scene has to be when they keep showing this phallic looking statue on the roof. A guy throws a rope around it, climbs on it and positions himself in such a way that it looks like his giant dick. Or he's just riding it. And it aint comedy either. It's taking place during a dead serious, dramatic sequence.


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2015)

Goodnight Mommy: *B*

the first half of the film served as a good psychological thriller. felt like there was a hickup or two with the script, but otherwise good. the second half seems to throw that way and it starts feeling like a different film. will probably need a second viewing to come to better terms with how it unfolded


seeing black mass tonight too. I've heard depp's performance is pretty good but hope the story itself is compelling


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2015)

I will try to catch The Visit and Everest this weekend.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2015)

*Office*
Imagine a 3D musical directed by Johnnie To based on a stage play and the film was designed by William Chang(yes the Wong Kar Wai guy), you will know if you want to see this based on that.

*SPL 2*
I liked watching this action movie more than every single other Martial arts type film I have seen of its type for a good decade at least (that includes both The Raid and the original Ip Man). An amazing triumph of escalation crescendos and amazing villains.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn.  I knew SPL 2 was something I wanted to watch.  Instead I was stuck with Girl in the Photographs.  Definitely the least successful MM film this year.


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2015)

You're such a gossiper


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2015)

jungle book looks great

i was expecting alot worse


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2015)

Slice said:


> You're such a gossiper



We have this concept called forum posts, text messaging and even a video program called Skype these days, Uncle Slice. I know you're used to using pigeons to carry across your messages to other elderly gentlemen, but if you like, I can teach you the ways of the interwebs.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2015)

The World said:


> why should we be excited he's an uncle when he's already a grandpa?



They didn't have family trees back during the B.C era of Uncle Slice's youth, so it's hard to determine his exact number of great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great x google, grandchildren.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2015)

The World said:


> jungle book looks great
> 
> i was expecting alot worse



I know, right!?


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KvKneCIlIVs[/YOUTUBE]

I'm sorry, Rukia. I tried to hold out man, but looks like I will have to see this film. If anything, for the cinematography alone. Michael Mann used this same trick to lure me into watching that piece of shit movie called Blackhat, but I hope this experience doesn't end up the same way.



And besides, at least Keanu won't be doing that stupid as fuck gun shooting up into the air scene


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone seen Sicario yet? 

Will be watching it later today so I was hoping to get some opinions on it.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Anyone seen Sicario yet?
> 
> Will be watching it later today so I was hoping to get some opinions on it.



I haven't but it's one of the movies I'm hyped asf about. 

If you go see it today, I'd love it if you came back and shared some feedback.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Anyone seen Sicario yet?
> 
> Will be watching it later today so I was hoping to get some opinions on it.



Three Words

Prime

Emily

Blunt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]KvKneCIlIVs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm sorry, Rukia. I tried to hold out man, but looks like I will have to see this film. If anything, for the cinematography alone. Michael Mann used this same trick to lure me into watching that piece of shit movie called Blackhat, but I hope this experience doesn't end up the same way.
> 
> ...


No apology necessary.  I am planning on watching it too.  It has Teresa Palmer in it.  And she is a favorite of mine.

It also looks somewhat entertaining.  It just doesn't remind me of point break.  They should have gone with a less deceitful title in my opinion.



Detective said:


> Three Words
> 
> Prime
> 
> ...


The best actress in the world right now.


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2015)

Black Mass: *B-*

was basically the depp _(twice i had to remind myself i was watching depp on film lol)_ and edgerton (will likely get overshadows) show which wouldn't be too bad if everything else didn't feel so dull in comparison. just nothing in the dialogue or story that could really hold me captive. the cinematography was on point though

edit: also it felt to short for the kind of story it was trying to tell. felt like it could've really needed another 30 minutes


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No apology necessary.  I am planning on watching it too.  It has Teresa Palmer in it.  And she is a favorite of mine.
> 
> It also looks somewhat entertaining.  It just doesn't remind me of point break.  They should have gone with a less deceitful title in my opinion.




First of all, Teresa Palmer is in this? She was indeed crush worthy in The Sorcerer's Apprentice. 

Also, the other reason I am seeing this film.

It has multiple heists in it.

And you know that heist films are like Kryptonite to me.


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2015)

Still need to see spl 2


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 18, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Office*
> Imagine a 3D musical directed by Johnnie To based on a stage play and the film was designed by William Chang(yes the Wong Kar Wai guy), you will know if you want to see this based on that.


Will hopefully be seeing it in a couple weeks.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Three Words
> 
> Prime
> 
> ...



Emily Blunt is love.



Rukia said:


> The best actress in the world right now.



Hmm, certainly the best actress of her generation in Hollywood.


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2015)

Dream, pls. You're very uninformed.

Rooney Mara > all.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2015)

Last night I had a dream where Jena (But Para, told me her real name was Laura) picked Para and me up from the mall to take us home. And on the way she was like "I hope your house is on the way because she's driving back to Chicago". And I was like "Oh shit, I live in the opposite direction!" I asked "You drove 3 hours just to pick us up?" and she said something like she only get to see us a few times, so she wants to see her friends whenever she can and I was like I wouldn't called these people my friends. But as we kept driving Para was like "That's Stephen Colbert's house!" and I said "We know each other". So we all got out of the car and knock on Colbert's house and he recognize me because I worked for him before. He invited us in for coffee and then disappear.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2015)

Masterrace dreamed about Para....


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2015)

You're just jealous I know what they look like


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2015)

Jena posted her picture before. I have seen Para's photo on goodsread. 

But that's not the point. I'm more curious whether Para drank a lot of water in your dream.


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2015)

I haven't seen Para per se, but I have seen several different varieties of jerky, so I can make an educated guess.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

*Sicario*

Easily one of the best movies I've seen this year.  

If this movie had a weakness then it would be the serviceable plot.  It does its job but don't go in expecting something as good as say Infernal Affairs.  Besides that, there isn't much that one can complain about.  The characters are suitably fun and great.  del Toro's in particular was an amazing presence.  As for Emily's character...I couldn't mind it in myself to like it.  She did a great job with it but I would the character to be rather naive and dumb and thus couldn't like it.  Of course the character is meant to be like that so one can't really complain.  Luckily, del Toro and Brolin more than makeup for her lame character. 

That opening scene...it certainly does a fine job of showcasing the brutality of these cartels.  del Toro's mission...simply superb.  I was on the edge of my seat for pretty much all of it.  

Overally, I would say that this movie is one that you guys/girls should really watch.



> Dream, pls. You're very uninformed.
> 
> Rooney Mara > all.



I forgot about her.  Yeah, she certainly is a contender for best actress in Hollywood in her age group.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2015)

Dream you need to get more creative with your names, it's all about the adjectives!


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2015)

I know, right? He could have at least gone with the name of the true GOATBOAT magic user, Dr. Strange; and used Sorcerer Supreme


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2015)

Thought it was only appropriate to post this on International Talk Like A Pirate Day.

CMX was random as fuck like that.

Dat consistency


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2015)

Maze Runner: Scorch Trials- C/C+

I will give the movie this: The cinematography is gorgeous and the scenes with those zombie-ish creatures were pretty intense. But the narrative is just a little too loose. The first film had a more compelling story, while this doesn't have any story. It's also way too long.


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2015)

Mia Wasikowska is also killing it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2015)

Black Moss 

8/10

Depp earned his paycheck


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2015)

[youtube]yOkfgl3Gwvs[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Mia Wasikowska is also killing it.



  my number 1. 

Rooney Mara, Emily Blunt just after her.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2015)

*Maze Runner 2*

I enjoyed the first one. But this sequel is no longer about maze. Now it's pretty much become a zombie film, not exactly my favourite genre.

I find it odd that WICKED, with their advanced technology, wasn't able to locate the Right Arm until *** tipped them off. Hmm.

6.5/10


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 19, 2015)

*The Broken Circle Breakdown* ~ 5/10

At some point i began to question all those music scenes were filler to patch up the film, or rest of the scenes were.
The characters and performances were good, but the script is a mess and a incredibly boring one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2015)

The Visit:  B-

Dumb as hell.  But also very entertaining.  I laughed a lot.  I sat there in awe for most of the movie wondering what the fuck was going on.  The audience got involved; in a good way.  And the kids narrating the film were likable.  I recommend it.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2015)

Sleepy Hollow - head/head

christopher walken's most iconic role


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2015)

What a random dream Masterrace 

Fifth Element 4/5
I was surprised to see this movie hold up so well.
More movies need to take their design from French sci-fi comics


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 20, 2015)

Best video game movies? 

Hope no one says Mortal Kombat...


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2015)

man this was great

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYaXwv1peeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Best video game movies?
> 
> Hope no one says Mortal Kombat...




MK is arguably the best video game movie ever made.

Are you insane?


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. is the obvious choice


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2015)

Doom

you got the Rock in it


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2015)

actually Final Fantasy ACC is probably the best movie with the spirits within right after

i don't know why that movie bombed

it wasn't even that bad

it just....................uh had nothing to do with final fantasy


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2015)

Ae said:


> Last night I had a dream where Jena (But Para, told me her real name was Laura) picked Para and me up from the mall to take us home. And on the way she was like "I hope your house is on the way because she's driving back to Chicago". And I was like "Oh shit, I live in the opposite direction!" I asked "You drove 3 hours just to pick us up?" and she said something like she only get to see us a few times, so she wants to see her friends whenever she can and I was like I wouldn't called these people my friends. But as we kept driving Para was like "That's Stephen Colbert's house!" and I said "We know each other". So we all got out of the car and knock on Colbert's house and he recognize me because I worked for him before. He invited us in for coffee and then disappear.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2015)

Detective.  Are you going to watch the Player?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2015)

Rukia. I will be seeing The Intern this Friday.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah.  I will watch that too.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Are you going to watch the Player?



Hm, to be honest, I have no clue what this film/tv show could be. So enlighten me, my old friend.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  I will watch that too.



It looks delightful!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Hm, to be honest, I have no clue what this film/tv show could be. So enlighten me, my old friend.


what?  I thought you hyped it over a year ago?  This is the new TV show with Wesley Snipes.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> what?  I thought you hyped it over a year ago?  This is the new TV show with Wesley Snipes.



lol Gotcha!

Of course I know, because it also stars the other lead actor from that fucking GOAT BOAT badass action series, Strike Back.

And yes, that trailer indeed got me hyped. Which is why I posted it. I also hope that one show with the other lead actor from Strike Back, and Lady Sif, does well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm going to give Quantico a chance.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2015)

Ae said:


> Last night I had a dream where Jena (But Para, told me her real name was Laura) picked Para and me up from the mall to take us home. And on the way she was like "I hope your house is on the way because she's driving back to Chicago". And I was like "Oh shit, I live in the opposite direction!" I asked "You drove 3 hours just to pick us up?" and she said something like she only get to see us a few times, so she wants to see her friends whenever she can and I was like I wouldn't called these people my friends. But as we kept driving Para was like "That's Stephen Colbert's house!" and I said "We know each other". So we all got out of the car and knock on Colbert's house and he recognize me because I worked for him before. He invited us in for coffee and then disappear.




i never realized how lonely massadong is

this the post of a lonely ass individual


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2015)

The World said:


> it just....................uh had nothing to do with final fantasy



Never understood why it was named that way.
Wasnt even the usual fantasy plus high tech setting and just straight Sci_fi


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

I hate to admit it.  But I will probably watch this.  At least the first episode.

[YOUTUBE]0Tf7dIuRkcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

So Peter Dinklage wins the Emmy even when it is a terrible season of Game of Thrones?  Okay.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Rukia. I will be seeing The Intern this Friday.



The google movie? You won't like it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia.

There is no movie as seductive for food than Chocolat.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

No.  The new one with De Niro.  No one cares about that stupid Vince Vaughn movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia.
> 
> There is no movie as seductive for food than Chocolat.


Johnny Depp movie or the Chinese movie?  (I guess the movie is actually from Thailand.  My bad.)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2015)

Johnny Depp movie. He has so much depth to his movie roles. Unlike Vince Vaughn.

Is there any good movie that philistine starred in worth watching?


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2015)

Sicario and Inside Out open in the same week. 

Terrible timing, i'm not sure if i can manage to see both.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2015)

Didn't Inside Out show a while ago?


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2015)

Pixar oftentimes opens months later in Germany because of the localisation process.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh okay. Makes sense.


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2015)

Volkswagen  has admitted to using software on VW and Audi branded cars to cheat  U.S. diesel emissions tests, shares plunge more than 20 percent.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

I side with VW.  We are a bunch of environmentalist wimps.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia Mate thats Californians.

Tree hugging fascists.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2015)

3 Last movies of the festival on the weekend.


*Yakuza Apocalypse*


I don't really like gonzo Miike at least in a modern sense, there is too much happening always. Some of the action was pretty good and some of it was funny.

*Veteran*
The best way to describe this movie is as a South Korean Beverly Hills Cop in all the best ways possible, ultra charismatic lead, villains you want to punch and then throw in some good Sammo Hung styled prop based action and physical comedy.

*Evolution*
Subtle slow burn Body Horror about gender, progeny and starfish. Has one of the creepiest shots I have seen in any movie in a long time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2015)

I find Rashida Jones quite fanciable.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looking forward to Yakuza Apocalypse.


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2015)

Bad luck Para; needs drought to end - gets coastal flooding


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I find Rashida Jones quite fanciable.



Who doesn't? That woman is gorgeous.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Okay.  Prelim schedule for new shows.  One episode guarantee.

Monday - Minority Report
Monday - Blindspot
Tuesday - Scream Queens
Thursday - Heroes Reborn
Thursday - The Player
Sunday - Quantico


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Rashida seems cool.  I would hang with her.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverbird.  This is still over a month away.  But I will definitely watch it too.

[YOUTUBE]-ej58dTQVRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2015)

lolno. You know that stuff that's so bad that it's good? well, this is not it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> lolno. You know that stuff that's so bad that it's good? well, this is not it



The Wicker Man.

The Happening.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1vGZWY5MFY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah, probably watching Knock Knock for obvious reasons


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah.  Hope it is half as good as I Spit On Your Grave.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2015)

Haven't watched I spit in your grave


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

What about watching Me Breaking Dancing On Your Grave?


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hate to admit it.  But I will probably watch this.  At least the first episode.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0Tf7dIuRkcg[/YOUTUBE]



[youtube]FjsnE-YDbc4[/youtube]

I want to know how the managed to kill Claire, I thought she was p much invincible unless you somehow could remove her brain and destroy it.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Jena, Ass Eater a.k.a Masterrace, said he had questionable dreams about you and Para, and himself


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Jena.  Are you going to watch Scream Queens?  It seems like your kind of show.





Jena said:


> [youtube]FjsnE-YDbc4[/youtube]
> 
> I want to know how the managed to kill Claire, I thought she was p much invincible unless you somehow could remove her brain and destroy it.


Old man Petrelli killed Adam and he has basically the same ability.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Nothing is on right now Detective.  So I am watching Gotham.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nothing is on right now Detective.  So I am watching Gotham.



Rukia

no


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

It hasn't been too terrible so far.  I don't see a lot of season long potential unfortunately.

Advertisement for the Minority Report though.  It is on next.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

I am holding back from Minority Report dude. Because even if Meagan Good is fine/eye candy, that weak revival of the original premise looks so overdone and overdramatic.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe it will win me over?  It isn't competing against anything.  Weak time slot.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Dat Dumb & Dumber/So You're Saying There Is A Chance gambit


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

What did you think of Transporter Refueled?  Never saw your review.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> What did you think of Transporter Refueled?  Never saw your review.



To be honest, I was waiting till I was back in town to see it(which was last week). Looks like this weekend, though.

I held off as long as I could, even watched Hitman to lower my expectations even further.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Come on man.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Jena, Ass Eater a.k.a Masterrace, said he had questionable dreams about you and Para, and himself



>Masterrace implying that I wouldn't drive my car off a cliff if anyone from this website were in it. 



Rukia said:


> Jena.  Are you going to watch Scream Queens?  It seems like your kind of show.



I am! I'm intrigued by the premise and i loved the trailor.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Liverbird.  This is still over a month away.  But I will definitely watch it too.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-ej58dTQVRI[/YOUTUBE]



Come on man 



Detective said:


> To be honest, I was waiting till I was back in town to see it(which was last week). Looks like this weekend, though.
> 
> I held off as long as I could, even watched Hitman to lower my expectations even further.



lower them even further

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9eYL11-x4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]FjsnE-YDbc4[/youtube]
> 
> I want to know how the managed to kill Claire, I thought she was p much invincible unless you somehow could remove her brain and destroy it.



they had these shorts up on youboob 4 awhile now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9syPaNcTXI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OCb7p1SnlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn Warudo.  Good looking out homie.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Jena said:


> >Masterrace implying that I wouldn't drive my car off a cliff if anyone from this website were in it.



> 2015
> Jena associating myself and some of the other rare quality people on NF to the same level of the 99.99999999999999% of the scum that roam free and unchecked on this forum


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9eYL11-x4w[/YOUTUBE]



Got damn son


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Emma Roberts never ages.  Looks exactly the same in Scream Queens as she did a decade ago.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Dem Genes

But that means she will look eternally 14, doe 

Her dad, Eric Roberts, looks like he is eternally 55 or so

But holy shit, look at his credits list on IMDB. He put in a shitload of work on shitty C movies


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2015)

and I'm glad they got rid of Claire

after rewatching the first season she was annoying as fuck

only remotely interesting thing she did was survive a nuclear meltdown

still not sure how a 110 pound 5 foot girl was somehow able to help any kind of grown man out in that episode with the train collision but okay


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2015)

for some reason I thought Emma Roberts was much older

but I guess 24 is about right


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2015)

Jena said:


> >Masterrace implying that I wouldn't drive my car off a cliff if anyone from this website were in it.



To be honest, you were really played by Alison Brie. 

But I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't blame you.  She has been around forever.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia

These Blue Jays, man


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XQASIzTNHHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm excited about the Blue Jays dude.  And I hope their success will remind MLB that Canada can support baseball and that Montreal deserves a team again.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2015)

Ae said:


> To be honest, you were really played by Alison Brie.
> 
> But I wouldn't blame you.



I don't want to be Alison Brie I want to be with her get your facts right


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm excited about the Blue Jays dude.  And I hope their success will remind MLB that Canada can support baseball and that Montreal deserves a team again.



I'm sure Brett Hart can attest to this, but Montreal is basically the capital city of screwjobs.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Emma Roberts never ages.  Looks exactly the same in Scream Queens as she did a decade ago.



I am so looking forward to Scream Queens. Especially after that pile of shit the Bastard Executioner .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Screw the Yankees


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Huey knows whats up


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hate to admit it.  But I will probably watch this.  At least the first episode.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0Tf7dIuRkcg[/YOUTUBE]



They should have just let it go.


Anyone else looks forward to seeing Olga Kurylenko in Momentum?


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2015)

>heroes *Reborn
*>same cast


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2015)

Jena said:


> I don't want to be Alison Brie I want to be with her get your facts right



but Annie's boobs


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> >heroes *Reborn
> *>same cast



what?

looks like only 4-5 people from the original cast are returning

and considering the clusterfuck of people they had in the original series that really is a tame amount


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2015)

Heroes got progressively worse each season to the point of me not caring at all and dropping it completely.

First season i thought was pretty good. Maybe the new one will be as well. Could go either way.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Blind spot and Minority Report both bored me last night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2015)

Star Wars Episode 3: Revenge of the Sith- B-

The best of the prequels.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

20 year anniversary of Showgirls today.  I need to re-watch it.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Blind spot and Minority Report both bored me last night.



I found Minority Report quite entertaining to be honest. On my first watch that is.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

The next episode could be better.  It looks like the other pre-cogs are going to get involved.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait what?! Next episode? am I missing something?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

The TV show.  Obviously the movie is p good.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 22, 2015)

Ohh right, I got totally confused lol

I remember watching the TV show trailer way back and it looked very poor.


----------



## RiceINF (Sep 22, 2015)

Fantastic Four - Baaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2015)

*The Visit*:



I wish I have friends who weren't basic


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Masterpiece!  I was shocked when that kid got the diaper stuffed into his face.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2015)

I would have shoved shit in his face too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2015)

'You know what? No 2. No Bosses. Just Horrible. Just some Horrible bullshit'.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Pretty sad state of affairs if that is what passes for comedy these days.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qxXJ9lsKMYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Pretty sad state of affairs if that is what passes for comedy these days.



Lighten up. 

Double Toasted guys are good entertainment.

Plus Horrible Bosses 2 is Horrible bullshit'.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Not a fan of the Big Bang Theory.  But they were sitting around and shitting on the Star Wars prequels.  That is something I can definitely support.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Rukia

I am dreading The Transporter: Refueled this Saturday dude


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> I am dreading The Transporter: Refueled this Saturday dude



Did you lose a bet or something?


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Rukia

I just found out that FOX's Minority Report was filmed in Toronto


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only movie I am looking forward to for the rest of the year is Masterminds. I love me some Kristen Wigg


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> Did you lose a bet or something?



.... I have to watch 10 shitty films in theatres for 2015, based on recommendations from the regulars in here, and then write a legit review expressing my soul-torturing thoughts on the process.

I had like 5 last year, but Rukia broke me(well realistically I was very sick during it's release time) with Vampire Academy. So this year, I have taken on 10 Herculean Shitty Film challenges.

Surprising only Rukia has made a selection for me thus far, so the list may extend into mid-2016.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> I am dreading The Transporter: Refueled this Saturday dude


Hang in there bro.



The Mad King said:


> The only movie I am looking forward to for the rest of the year is Masterminds. I love me some Kristen Wigg


Not a fan.



Detective said:


> .... I have to watch 10 shitty films in theatres for 2015, based on recommendations from the regulars in here, and then write a legit review expressing my soul-torturing thoughts on the process.
> 
> I had like 5 last year, but Rukia broke me(well realistically I was very sick during it's release time) with Vampire Academy. So this year, I have taken on 10 Herculean Shitty Film challenges.
> 
> Surprising only Rukia has made a selection for me thus far, so the list may extend into mid-2016.


Clear your schedule dude.  It is going to be a busy January.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2015)

Spectre is going to be tight brehs.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Fuck yeah dude.  Spectre is going to be magnificent.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hang in there bro.
> 
> Not a fan.
> 
> ...



I feel like I am the masked individual(Rey Mysterio Jr.) in this scenario.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Spectre is going to be tight brehs.





Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah dude.  Spectre is going to be magnificent.



I think we may have another winner on our hands, Rukia.

Dat Skyfall Prediction 6th Sense


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm going to be stoked to watch it.

Bond might actually be back to his best and separate himself from the rest.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2015)

I personally am looking forward to The Revenant.  Want to see if this will be the movie that gets Leo that Oscar he thirsts for.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 22, 2015)

To be in the same room as Daniel Craig and Christophe Waltz.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Most people wrote off Spectre immediately.  But not Detective and I.  We knew it had potential right away.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

Where are Butcher and Lincoln Rhyme?  We need to discuss these two very strange hours of Scream Queens.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> I personally am looking forward to The Revenant.  Want to see if this will be the movie that gets Leo that Oscar he thirsts for.



Fassbender got that oscar bait role


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2015)

True.  Fassbender as Steve Jobs seems like a strong candidate.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 22, 2015)

Question for my movie buff friends. If an anticipated movie was in the Top 10 spot at the BO for about 3 weeks and had about a 55% sales drop from when it started afterwords.

Would the movie still be considered doing well?


----------



## 12771a (Sep 22, 2015)

The Lego movie 8.410


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Question for my movie buff friends. If an anticipated movie was in the Top 10 spot at the BO for about 3 weeks and had about a 55% sales drop from when it started afterwords.
> 
> Would the movie still be considered doing well?



Yes. Because most films are not expected to retain a 80-100% sales rating for multiple consecutive weeks. Having only a 55% drop after 3-4 weeks is rather good. Because let's say the budget was 150 million, and it made 100 million during the opening weekend, and then retained a magical 75% of it's opening weekend revenue during Week 2, that's still 175 million(not even considering whether it was the domestic or international BO intake), and made it's money back + extra revenue.

Now let's say it continues to drop and in week 3, it does 55% of what it started at initially, that is still an amazing 55 million on top of the 175, which brings it to a grand total of 230 million in just 3 weeks. Which is staggering.

Generally, most films have a much huger drop-off than just 55% by Week 3 or 4.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yes. Because most films are not expected to retain a 80-100% sales rating for multiple consecutive weeks. Having only a 55% drop after 3-4 weeks is rather good. Because let's say the budget was 150 million, and it made 100 million during the opening weekend, and then retained a magical 75% of it's opening weekend revenue during Week 2, that's still 175 million(not even considering whether it was the domestic or international BO intake), and made it's money back + extra revenue.
> 
> Now let's say it continues to drop and in week 3, it does 55% of what it started at initially, that is still an amazing 55 million on top of the 175, which brings it to a grand total of 230 million in just 3 weeks. Which is staggering.
> 
> Generally, most films have a much huger drop-off than just 55% by Week 3 or 4.



Interesting. What about a 55% drop from when it was on the Top 10 list before falling off? (I know that's super vague since it depends where it would have to be before getting dropped off)

Do movies usually get 100% to 80% sales on the second weekend? (Just trying to understand how things like this usually work)

Thanks for the help btw


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2015)

No, retaining 80% of it's original output from Weekend 1, during it's 2nd week, is a magical territory that very few, if any films at all, can achieve.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2015)

So Colbert gave up the Colbert report for the Colbert report remix otherwise known as the Late Show.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2015)

Rukia did you see how Lewandowski destroyed Wolfsburg yesterday?
Inhuman.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvyxICoRUzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Question for my movie buff friends. If an anticipated movie was in the Top 10 spot at the BO for about 3 weeks and had about a 55% sales drop from when it started afterwords.
> 
> Would the movie still be considered doing well?



Yes. Most films these days are front loaded so they generally have dropped that much by week 2. 55 % drop after 3 weeks isn't bad at all. Now days sleeper hits are uncommon unless they're really good or have great word of mouth.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Rukia did you see how Lewandowski destroyed Wolfsburg yesterday?
> Inhuman.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvyxICoRUzM[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, the dude is a beast.  This is why everyone is always scared to face Poland in international competition.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2015)

After re watching the Harry Potter Film series I really think they should have instead made it a TV series to better explore the magical world and maybe then they won't have as many pacing issues and plot holes!


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2015)

Is there no Sicario thread? It's so good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> After re watching the Harry Potter Film series I really think they should have instead made it a TV series to better explore the magical world and maybe then they won't have as many pacing issues and plot holes!


They should reboot it as a series.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 23, 2015)

But making a series out of it would mean producers would pull a GoT and change the plot a lot.


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2015)

Why would they need to? The books are finished, the cast of charcters is manageable, there is a clear outline on what is important and what can be dropped.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2015)

Scream Queens was actually pretty good.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2015)

*Following*

Quite clever. I like it.

8.5/10


*Little Forest: Winter/Spring*

9/10


*The Magic Hour*

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Scream Queens was actually pretty good.


it wasn't bad at all.  I would much rather watch that show than Blind Spot or Minority Report.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2015)

Just heard about the Volkswagen scandal. Hope those fuckers never recover.


----------



## Grape (Sep 24, 2015)

tsk tsk


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 24, 2015)

Ae said:


> Just heard about the Volkswagen scandal. Hope those fuckers never recover.



It wasn't a real blow imo.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 24, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Scream Queens was actually pretty good.



Magnum, I love your set!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Seriously guys.  Go see the Visit.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah the visit was great.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

It was very entertaining.  Sicario isn't out yet.  This is a good weekend for it.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sicario was great. Don't necessarily agree that it's del Toro's movie. Blunt is still the lead.

It's funny that Thanos, The Collector, and The Punisher all shared a scene together. Hopefully Blunt is Cap Marvel too.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YvzOBrzGpYw[/YOUTUBE]

Well.... I suppose this disapproves that popular theory that cougars love Axe deodorant.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Watching sicario and the martian next week, and then victoria the week after. i'm pretty hype about october


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah.  October is going to be huge.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh yeah, and crimson peak the week after that!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

One hour of Heroes into the books.  One of the best characters dead already.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2015)

The Intern is getting polarized reviews.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

I got you Yasha.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2015)

Detective.  I don't trust Cassandra.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2015)

Been out of the movie game for a few months. Has anything good come and gone? I can't think of anything I missed that I really wanted to see.

Southpaw and...? What else.

Also, I need a new show to watch. Preferably something light. Examples of stuff I have liked are Parks and Rec, The League and Arrested Development. Do not like It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I don't trust Cassandra.



Haha, holy shit dude. What a first ep. Snipes is a complete asshole, and it's amazing.

Looks like they are trying to incorporate some of the Strike Back action style into this as well, which is great.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Also, Rukia, regarding The Player

Always bet on Black

Passenger 57


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

*Me and Earl and the Dying Girl*

Whatever Greg said, don't believe him. Rachel died.

8/10


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2015)

Nobody gonna help a brutha out?


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Been out of the movie game for a few months. Has anything good come and gone? I can't think of anything I missed that I really wanted to see.
> 
> Southpaw and...? What else.



It has been a pretty slow year so far.

Its only really picking up now.
Next two things i will probably see are Sicario and Inside out - both open next week.

Unfortunately didnt manage to see Southpaw as it wasnt showing here locally and i had no opportunity to drive and see it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

Just watched Rogue Nation and its so good. Whoever the chick is stole the show


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Been out of the movie game for a few months. Has anything good come and gone? I can't think of anything I missed that I really wanted to see.
> 
> Southpaw and...? What else.
> 
> Also, I need a new show to watch. Preferably something light. Examples of stuff I have liked are Parks and Rec, The League and Arrested Development. Do not like It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.



If you don't mind cartoons, Rick and Morty is really, really good.

As for a regular show, try Wet Hot American Summer. Its on Netflix, I haven't personally watched it yet but a lot of my friends have recommended it to me.


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Just watched Rogue Nation and its so good. Whoever the chick is stole the show



Oh yeah forgot about this one. MI5 was really good.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Been out of the movie game for a few months. Has anything good come and gone? I can't think of anything I missed that I really wanted to see.
> 
> Southpaw and...? What else.
> 
> Also, I need a new show to watch. Preferably something light. Examples of stuff I have liked are Parks and Rec, The League and Arrested Development. Do not like It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.



Sicario is amazing.

Everest is alright if you want mountain porn.

Rouge Nation is fantastic.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

*The Intern*

In short, I like it.

Would have used the stronger word "love" had they known how to write a good proper ending. They should have ended it at the morning conversation at Ben's home, not the fairy tale-esque bullshit they probably thought would have pleased the female audience yet it pissed me off. 

Anne Hathaway was completely at ease with the role. It was cut out for her. Only she can make a "feminist" role so likeable by men. Her chemistry with Robert de Niro was so tangible I kept thinking Ben (de Niro) had a crush on Jules (Anne). I am pretty sure I wasn't alone in this, but I'm not sure if it was intended that way. If yes, good job.

On the other hand, I can guess why some people give it such negative reviews. They probably got lulled into thinking it's a "feel-good" comedy through and through, and then they got slapped awake from the sweet dream and dragged back to earth. Ha, served them right.

8.5/10 (a 9 had they not screwed up on the ending)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

Cyphon,  You will like Rogue Nation.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Been out of the movie game for a few months. Has anything good come and gone? I can't think of anything I missed that I really wanted to see.
> 
> Southpaw and...? What else.
> 
> Also, I need a new show to watch. Preferably something light. Examples of stuff I have liked are Parks and Rec, The League and Arrested Development. Do not like It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.



Southpaw was a letdown.

Check out The Man from UNCLE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

I will try to do the Intern and Everest this weekend.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> If you don't mind cartoons, Rick and Morty is really, really good.
> 
> As for a regular show, try Wet Hot American Summer. Its on Netflix, I haven't personally watched it yet but a lot of my friends have recommended it to me.



Will check them both out. Have always been into most of the cartoon stuff. 



Dream said:


> Sicario is amazing.
> 
> Everest is alright if you want mountain porn.
> 
> Rouge Nation is fantastic.





Rukia said:


> Cyphon,  You will like Rogue Nation.



Have to look up some trailers. Honestly never heard of any of them but I have been completely out of the loop. 



Yasha said:


> Southpaw was a letdown.
> 
> Check out The Man from UNCLE.



Not interested in TMFU. Trailer doesn't look appealing.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok I looked them up. 

All in on Sicario. Not only does it look good but Emily Blunt and Josh Brolin? I would be in regardless.

Everest looks meh but damn, hard to pass on that cast. 

Rogue Nation is an MI movie, didn't know that. Not a Cruise fan so have never seen a single one of these though I do plan on getting around to them at some point.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 25, 2015)

And not just Emily Blunt and Josh Brolin, but Benicio del Toro too!

On top of all that there's the current 'prodigal' director Denise Villenuve.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Rogue Nation is an MI movie, didn't know that. Not a Cruise fan so have never seen a single one of these though I do plan on getting around to them at some point.



Check your PMs. And trust me on this. It will be well worth your time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2015)

Detective bad news bro.

My car broke down and needs replacing.

My perfect plans are unraveling badly


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Speedy

No!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't want more debt bro


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

Rogue Nation is definitely the best MI movie I think. I think MI is one of the few franchises that has gotten better after every release


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Rogue Nation is definitely the best MI movie I think. I think MI is one of the few franchises that has gotten better after every release



Agreed on both counts. 

Also, since I am in the mood for spy genre films, I am about to watch MI5 Spooks: The Greater Good, which is a film installment based on the MI5 Spooks series from BBC.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2015)

I never watched spooks or many spy series but I do like bond flicks. 

Boy do I miss Columbo. 

Need a Detective show after I finish Parks and Recreation, Detective.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Rogue Nation is definitely the best MI movie I think. I think MI is one of the few franchises that has gotten better after every release



Overall, probably.  Though my favorite scene from series will have to be the closed CIA room scene from the first MI.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I never watched spooks or many spy series but I do like bond flicks.
> 
> Boy do I miss Columbo.
> 
> Need a Detective show after I finish Parks and Recreation, Detective.



Mate, you need to watch Psych. 8 Seasons of Pure Gold.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

I've never watched a Bond movie, which should I watch first?

I kinda wanna watch Kingsmen again


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2015)

A Licence to Kill.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I've never watched a Bond movie, which should I watch first?
> 
> I kinda wanna watch Kingsmen again



Casino Royale


----------



## teddy (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah, start with casino royale. then one of us could brief you on quantum of solace so you can skip to skyfall


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Mike about to witness the GOATBOAT Opening Titles of All Time for the 1st time


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2015)

Old school Bond film tho 

GoldenEye?


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

GoldenEye indeed



Goldfinger and Thunderball can't lose either


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I kinda wanna watch Kingsmen again



Been feeling the same way. Really didn't think I would like the movie but it stuck with me for sure.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2015)

Detective only likes to ask Cyphon about movies because he enjoys how much Cyphon's terrible opinion pisses off the rest of the thread.

Detective is truly gearing up to be a super villain!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

The Intern:  B-

Anne Hathaway's character cries a bit too much.  And the ending is a little too convenient and optimistic; it didn't feel as if it was entirely earned in my opinion.  And there is a really silly nonsensical scene that has all of the men from the office breaking into the home of Anne Hathaway's mother to delete a mean email that she accidentally sent.  (I'm not making this up.  I don't know what the writer was thinking.)

Forget the problems though.  I liked the movie.  De Niro and Hathaway were good and they had good chemistry.  And there were a couple of good laughs.  And the movie was fun.  And it was nice to see the positive influence De Niro's Ben had around the office.  (An intern started dressing like him.  Another co-worker loved his briefcase and bought one of his own on EBAY.)

Good little romcom.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective bad news bro.
> 
> My car broke down and needs replacing.
> 
> My perfect plans are unraveling badly


If my car broke down I would have to start driving my second car.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Intern:  B-
> 
> Anne Hathaway's character cries a bit too much.  And the ending is a little too convenient and optimistic; it didn't feel as if it was entirely earned in my opinion.  And there is a really silly nonsensical scene that has all of the men from the office breaking into the home of Anne Hathaway's mother to delete a mean email that she accidentally sent.  (I'm not making this up.  I don't know what the writer was thinking.)
> 
> ...



Did you think Ben had a crush on Jules?


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Rukia stepping on Speedy's throat while the man is already down for the count


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

Speedy might have to change his name to Speedless.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Did you think Ben had a crush on Jules?


No.  I never thought that.  I thought he was uncomfortable when he was on the bed with Jules.

I think he was thrilled to hook up with Renee Russo (at least 15 years younger than him).


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  I never thought that.  I thought he was uncomfortable when he was on the bed with Jules.
> 
> I think he was thrilled to hook up with Renee Russo (at least 15 years younger than him).



I don't know. He seemed upset when he drove Jules home and discovered she was married. And the way he kept watching her and volunteered to be her driver was a little creepy. And when Jules' original driver Mike disappeared, for a moment I was like "oh no, Ben killed him".


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Huey assuming that he will see the knife coming from behind into his back, from one of my Hail Detective Hydra agents within the crowd.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Speedy might have to change his name to Speedless.



Or Stationary.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2015)

I have set myself a personal goal to learn cooking, photography, japanese and programming during the 9 months in New Zealand. Is it asking too much? :S


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Apple CEO Tim Cook on new Steve Jobs movie said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people are trying to be opportunistic and I hate this," he said. "It's not a great part of our world.





			
				Writer Aaron Sorkin said:
			
		

> "Nobody did this movie to get rich," he said. "Secondly, Tim Cook should really see the movie before he decides what it is."
> 
> "Third, if you've got a factory full of children in China assembling phones for 17 cents an hour you've got a lot of nerve calling someone else opportunistic."


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> If my car broke down I would have to start driving my second car.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 25, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Rogue Nation is definitely the best MI movie I think. I think MI is one of the few franchises that has gotten better after every release



Qft - the last was fucking excellent. 


The Bourne franchise didn't fare so well - I wonder what the 5th installment is going to be like. The last was not well received. 

Rachel Weisz tho  

IDK banking on Damon I guess.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2015)

Bourne 5 is supposed to have Alicia Vikander in it too, iirc


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Bourne 5 is supposed to have Alicia Vikander in it too, iirc


Day 1.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey assuming that he will see the knife coming from behind into his back, from one of my Hail Detective Hydra agents within the crowd.



I'll still complete my mission in getting rid of you tho !


----------



## teddy (Sep 25, 2015)

_Tim Cook

November 1, 1960 - September 25, 2015

"He didn't ask for this...well...maybe a little bit."_


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'll still complete my mission in getting rid of you tho !



I know a couple of Detective's weaknesses, but I will never sell out a buddy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to go to a movie with Stunna's chin some day.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]T5g8v7szix0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I know a couple of Detective's weaknesses, but I will never sell out a buddy.



Not even for a date with a certain ginger ?


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I know a couple of Detective's weaknesses, but I will never sell out a buddy.





The Mad King said:


> Not even for a date with a certain ginger ?



Huey not understanding the depth of Yasha's Bros b4 Ho's policy


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

To be honest though, I believe Rukia and Yash are the only two who recall my primary weakness.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]T5g8v7szix0[/YOUTUBE]




 Krysten Ritter. Loved her in Breaking Bad.


*hopes for Daredevil crossover*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest though, I believe Rukia and Yash are the only two who recall my primary weakness.


I have an idea of what it could be.  I remember that you mentioned it was mentally dangerous for you to watch a certain film back in the day.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Krysten Ritter. Loved her in Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> *hopes for Daredevil crossover*


Ritter is going to save us from mediocre fall programming.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I have an idea of what it could be.  I remember that you mentioned it was mentally dangerous for you to watch a certain film back in the day.



Yes, due to the way my eidetic memory works, there is a certain unfortunate circumstance that would come about if I watched a certain type of visual sequence.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

Also, there is indeed one fucking God damn film that I must avoid at all costs!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Not even for a date with a certain ginger ?



Too chubby.

And let me put it this way: If you threaten to cut off my dick, I would rip it off myself and hand it to you. That's how far I would go for a friend.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Also.  I should mention that I think the Intern will do well box office wise.  My auditorium was pretty full.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Also.  I should mention that I think the Intern will do well box office wise.  My auditorium was pretty full.



Mine only had a dozen of audience, but everyone seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Too chubby.
> 
> And let me put it this way: If you threaten to cut off my dick, I would rip it off myself and hand it to you. That's how far I would go for a friend.



Dat Yasha





Yasha said:


> Mine only had a dozen of audience, but everyone seemed to enjoy it.



Was this viewed in New Zealand?


----------



## Karasu (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ritter is going to save us from mediocre fall programming.




I've no doubt. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dat Yasha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, still waiting for the winter to end there. 

Speaking of NZ cinema, this one is on my list.

[YOUTUBE]SEaV3E9_mgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2015)

Sit in the blue car.


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Rogue Nation is definitely the best MI movie I think. I think MI is one of the few franchises that has gotten better after every release



1 is better than 2 and 3.
From there it just goes up.



Detective said:


> Mate, you need to watch Psych. 8 Seasons of Pure Gold.



D spreading the word. 



Super Mike said:


> I've never watched a Bond movie, which should I watch first?



Casino Royale - no contest.



Rukia said:


> Also.  I should mention that I think the Intern will do well box office wise.  My auditorium was pretty full.



It only has a limited release here and is only showing in select theaters and only for a few days.



Black Sun said:


> I've no doubt.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



so pretty


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2015)

Slice said:


> D spreading the word.



I think I'll check it out, it looks like a good show... SIKE!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Grape said:


> Sit in the blue car.



That cinema has a halftime break. Probably the only one in the world.

*Ao no Hono (The Blue Light)*

Highly recommended.

9/10 

[YOUTUBE]_VgJ1gNsbN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> If my car broke down I would have to start driving my second car.



This privileged mofo stepping on my dreams 



Detective said:


> Rukia stepping on Speedy's throat while the man is already down for the count



I have lost my freedom bro 



Yasha said:


> Speedy might have to change his name to Speedless.



Donkeys and bicycles are far more reliable in transport in your place bruddah


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> This privileged mofo stepping on my dreams



Speedy 

Don't let the man get you down.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> This privileged mofo stepping on my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly is your dream? Driving across Europe?

I have never seen a donkey in my country. 

But I bet it's more reliable than your car.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Yasha.  One thing unrealistic about the Intern.  Old people spend a lot of time in the bathroom.  It seems like Ben is always available because he never goes.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 26, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Detective only likes to ask Cyphon about movies because he enjoys how much Cyphon's terrible opinion pisses off the rest of the thread.
> 
> Detective is truly gearing up to be a super villain!



Guess you never considered that I lure people into asking me about things so that I have a reason to give my opinions and piss everyone off 

Villain behind the villain


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Cyphon.  Are you and Huey friends now?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  One thing unrealistic about the Intern.  Old people spend a lot of time in the bathroom.  It seems like Ben is always available because he never goes.



Obviously he wasn't wearing an adult diaper judging from the boner scene. So, fair point.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2015)

*Fried Green Tomatoes* - 9/10

I have a vivid memory of watching this in high school. We had read The Secret Life of Bees in class. This was way before the movie version came out, so, instead, our teacher had us watch the movie version of Fried Green Tomatoes since they have a lot of similar themes (which was an upgrade if you ask me, I thought Secret Life of Bees was insufferable). 

We're watching the movie and we get to the scene where Ruth and Idgie kiss and I recall in excruciating detail how our teacher paused the movie before we watched the scene and proceeded to give us a 20-minute disclaimer/lecture about how the next scene might be "upsetting" and that "it was a different time" and that "women are closer friends and they show more physical affection" and "ruth and idgie are such good friends" etc. etc. This was a public school in the mid 2000s. Every time I watch this movie and I get to that scene I can't help but immediately flash back to sitting in my desk listening to this wizened harpy speaking to rednecks and wangstas about how gay people don't exist.

This movie between two completely not-gay lady friends is the most non-homo movie I've ever seen in my life! The book was even based off a platonic gal pal friendship and it's completely not lesbian in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

FINALLY

FINALLY

FINALLY

MY FUCKING BLUE JAYS ARE BACK TO THE PLAYOFFS

23 FUCKING YEARS SINCE THEY WON THE WORLD SERIES


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2015)

Woah, Fried Green Tomatoes is about lesbians?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

Leafed through my collection and randomly selected tonight's movie.  Scream 4!

I saw at at a theatre in Boston when it first came out.  And I remember that we were given cinema score cards during the screening.  I also remember laughing every time David Arquette came on screen.  So maybe I will actually enjoy this?


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm about to see a film called Man Up starring Simon Pegg and Lake Bell

BTW Rukia, I saw Transporter: Refueled

My soul feels tainted dude

Will post review in a day or so


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

The dad was constantly getting kidnapped!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2015)

I wonder if Culkin did most of the work?  I don't think Emma Roberts could have been the killer in the opening scene.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 26, 2015)

No, Fried Green Tomatoes is about cannibalism....and women looking at their female parts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2015)

Everest: B/B+

This was good, with its best attribute being its ability to make us feel like we're on Everest itself. Amazing visuals and cinematography. I wouldn't say this film is great enough to warrant spending IMAX money on it, but I have to imagine that the IMAX experience is significantly greater. This movie does utilize a slow burn style of suspense that might bore a lot of people, as things don't turn dire until well past the half way point. Nevertheless, once shizzle happens, I thought the pay-off was worth it. Very intense, but it's executed in a way that isn't tasteless or clinical- since this is based on a true story. I liked the ensemble cast, which gave this a true 70's 'disaster flick' feeling. Roland Emmerich might've single handedly kept this genre alive for a long time, but his films were always too hokey to be true throwbacks, but "Everest" had that classic vibe.

The only reason I can't call "Everest" great is the characterizations are somewhat cookie cutter. The characters arcs are told via exposition and because it's an ensemble piece, no one gets enough screen-time to be fully fleshed out. This might be because they were real people and a filmmaker probably shouldn't take liberties, but it does affect the final product. Maybe they should've only focused on the development of a few characters, much like "Poseidon Adventure", "Airport" and "Towering Inferno" did (without losing its ensemble appeal) instead of trying to develop everyone. Strangely, I initially thought they had Hollywood'ed up the story with some of the dialogue and actions, but if anything- "Everest" toned down the real story because it was sounds too Hollywood-ish to be true. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beck DID walk back to camp after being left for dead. After this, he was nearly left for dead again when his tent collapsed on top of him. They left this out.




Overall, this is still a good movie and its weaknesses are debatable and only keep "Everest" from being great. This is probably the best movie playing in theaters right now, at least from what I've seen. 

Yikes, this week I need to see "The Martian", "Green Inferno" and "Attack on Titan". Busy Busy Horror indeed...


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 26, 2015)

Tried to give It's Always Sunny a fair shot but it is just so bad I can't watch it anymore. There is not an ounce of funny amongst the whole cast. Outside of maybe Devito. And anything with the McDoyles is just fucking terrible.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2015)

Cyphon with that trash taste as always.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

It took me a while to get into Its Always Sunny because for a long time it felt like a shitty modern take on Seinfeld to me

Workaholics > Its Always Sunny anyway


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2015)

Captain America 2: B+

My favorite part was when that official made the protagonist suck his dick, and then said later on "He sucked dick for his country". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In all seriousness, this is one of the better marvel films. I liked the intrigue.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

Watching The Martian in 8 hours.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Cyphon with that trash taste as always.



Defending Sunny while calling my taste trash. A bit ironic don't you think?



Super Mike said:


> It took me a while to get into Its Always Sunny because for a long time it felt like a shitty modern take on Seinfeld to me
> 
> Workaholics > Its Always Sunny anyway



I gave it into season 3 because a lot of times it takes me a bit to get into things but this cast just never grew on me. A comedy doesn't have to be non stop funny if I at least enjoy the characters but there was just nobody (outside of Devito) that I even remotely liked. 

I'll add Workaholics to my list to check out. Watched the first episode of Wet Hot American Summer last night and thought it was kind of stupid but I am intrigued by some of the cast so we will see where it goes.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 27, 2015)

Watched Me, Earl and the Dying Girl last night 

So good


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2015)

The dying girl looks like young Rachel Weisz.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2015)

*the visit - 8/10

*spoooky


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 27, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The dying girl looks like young Rachel Weisz.



Now that you mention it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

Watching season 1 episode 3 of Gotham on Netflix right now.  Some guy just got killed by being attached to a weather balloon.  It was really fucking stupid.  Oh well.  The second episode was good.  I will keep at it.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 27, 2015)

I've started watching You're the Worst, and it's quite good.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2015)

Everest 

Found it tedious and stupid. Looks great an all though. Wasn't really worth the Imax price. 

C


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

Ennoea.  Why do you hate everything?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah Ennoea, you're such a rapist.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2015)

Enno is a realist.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2015)

Ennoea, shut your mouth son.

Martial do you watch any romantic comedies?



Yasha said:


> Enno is a realist.



Shut it Yasha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Ennoea, shut your mouth son.
> 
> Martial do you watch any romantic comedies?
> 
> ...



A Serbian Film is a classic romantic comedy. Great for watching with your gf or Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

I must admit, I have a weakness for a good romantic comedy, which is so rare these days.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> I must admit, I have a weakness for a good romantic comedy, which is so rare these days.



At least we're no longer in the mid 2000s dredge of Matthew McConaughey movies


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> At least we're no longer in the mid 2000s dredge of Matthew McConaughey movies



Yes, thankfully that conversation topic ended around 2005.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2015)

I remember being really into romantic comedy when I was 12-14. Now I'm a pretentious asshole that only like highbrow hipster films.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2015)

thats cuz u suck dick


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2015)

Talking of romantic films, I watched About Time. It was ridiculously cheesy but nice enough. The relationship between the family was well done but it was all a very middle class time travelling affair. 

Everest was just dull. It didn't really grip me till the end. Most of the film was spent by me hoping they all get eaten by wolves.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2015)

Jena said:


> At least we're no longer in the mid 2000s dredge of Matthew McConaughey movies



What was the film that had his parents hire a woman to fall in love with him to make him move out. Rather than just tell him to fuck off. That was a dumb one. 

Having said that I enjoyed How to Lose a guy in 10 days.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea.  Why do you hate everything?



I really liked the Visit.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> *What was the film that had his parents hire a woman to fall in love with him to make him move out. Rather than just tell him to fuck off. That was a dumb one. *
> 
> Having said that I enjoyed How to Lose a guy in 10 days.



Failure to Launch.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 27, 2015)

*The Proposition* ~ 9/10

Characters and performances are great, with favorite one probably being Ray Winstone as Captain Stanley. The movie is beautifully shot and takes full advantage of the Australian landscape, and the music really helps in creating a rather unique atmosphere.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2015)

Bradley Cooper AND Matthew McConaughey!? 

Queued even though I have a strict no SJP policy.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2015)

It's a terrible movie tho


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

I admit, I liked How To Lose A Guy in 10 Days, somewhat too


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2015)

Blue Jays going straight to gates of Valhalla!


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> I admit, I liked How To Lose A Guy in 10 Days, somewhat too



This is _by far_ his best romcom IMHO. It's the only one I can actually sit through and actually enjoy at parts. I'd rather rip my eyelids off than be subjected to "Ghosts of Girlfriends Past" again.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew Mcconaughey still sucks.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Except in True Detective, Dallas Buyers Club, MUD, and a handful of other great film projects after he cashed in enough on his looks during his rom-com years


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2015)

You know they should start bring back these types of movies where a group of
Friends on a Friday night has nothing to do but chill at home suddenly end up on an adventure of a lifetime that changes their life forever by the end of the night/movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

THE MARTIAN!


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2015)

The Martian doesn't interest me whatsoever.

It seems like such a bland movie.

Probably some twist?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 27, 2015)

The whole movie was shown in the trailer. I don't know what The Martial has to show more than that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry Mad Max was best movie of the year


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 27, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Sorry Mad Max was best movie of the year


Watch The Martian.



Liverbird said:


> The whole movie was shown in the trailer. I don't know what The Martial has to show more than that.


Ha.

When it wins oscar for best picture, lets see if you change your tune.

(Okay maybe just nominated).



Grape said:


> The Martian doesn't interest me whatsoever.
> 
> It seems like such a bland movie.
> 
> Probably some twist?


If you say so.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Ha.
> 
> When it wins oscar for best picture, lets see if you change your tune.
> 
> (Okay maybe just nominated).



I hope it makes me change opinion, the trailer let me down by giving the plot away. But I'm still watching it regardless, except that I'm doing it with 0 expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

Everest: B.

I saw it on IMAX 3D.  There was no 3D at all in the movie.  Zilch.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Shut it Yasha.




Don't make me come over and kick your car.




Grape said:


> The Martian doesn't interest me whatsoever.
> 
> It seems like such a bland movie.
> 
> Probably some twist?



You guys heard? NASA found something on Mars.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2015)

Stunna would have loved this. RIP brother.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2015)

Hysterical! (1983): B

This is a parody of the 70's and 80's movies, primarily surrounding the horror genre. Like most of them, it tends to sometimes get obnoxiously broad and the ending drags...how many musical numbers do we need? Nevertheless, there are some very clever jokes and gags. The "Jaws" spoofing in particular was great. 

- Murray Hamilton- the Mayor from Jaws- plays a similar role.
- The guy spoofing Chief Brody apparently killed a shark plaguing the town in the past and placed its head on his wall. The joke? Apparently it was a mechanical shark. 
- The same character sees the antagonist harass some tourists and confuses this person with a shark...It took me a moment before I remembered that said antagonist is the guy who played Jaws from the James Bond movies. 

Not a perfect movie, but when it works, it works.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

Blood and Oil is on.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Anyone else catching the Super Bloodmoon tonight? It will be most highly visible around 3 AM Monday iirc

Here is the chart depending on where you are in North America, but people in Europe and Asia can see it too







Inb4 teddy makes a Bloodbourne reference


----------



## teddy (Sep 27, 2015)

...


_*sigh*_


ok, i'll deal with the moon presence...again!


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> ...
> 
> 
> _*sigh*_
> ...



OH SHIT, TEDDY ABOUT TO BUST SOME CAPS IN SOME MONSTER ASS

I WILL LEAVE THAT SENTENCE VAGUE AS FUCK, BECAUSE IT COULD APPLY TO DEMON'ISH MONSTERS OR WOMEN WITH BIG ROUND BUTTS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2015)

Ted you better hurry, I am feeling the thirst already !!!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2015)

Werewolves out tonight


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Speedy, be careful, mate

I think there was a reason they filmed a movie called American Werewolf in London


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2015)

There's werewolves and there's also myself as well



Mua ha ha ha ha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2015)

No worries mate

Not even the Beast of Bodmin or Hounds of the Baskerville can scratch me breh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm watching Quantico.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm watching Quantico.



Let me know how that goes, dude. Priyanka Chopra can get it, but her acting leaves much to be desired, unfortunately.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

I have liked it so far.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2015)

Ugh, you're so basic, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey Grape.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Anyone else catching the Super Bloodmoon tonight? It will be most highly visible around 3 AM Monday iirc
> 
> Here is the chart depending on where you are in North America, but people in Europe and Asia can see it too
> 
> ...



Here in Brazil it is completely visible! I'm so thrilled right now!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

We have good visibility.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2015)

It was okay visibility here, nothing too impressive


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2015)

Had poor visibility. So many clouds/fog tonight


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2015)

I slept through it.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2015)

Way to seize the day, Slice.


----------



## Slice (Sep 28, 2015)

Well it was only visible at around 4:30 in the morning.
Not getting out of bed for that.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well it was only visible at around 4:30 in the morning.
> Not getting out of bed for that.



Yeah. I was thinking at placing an alarm first but, it pretty much turned to this


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2015)

So tomorrow I'm going to see "Green Inferno", which in true Italian Cannibal movie fashion, apparently contains a castration. Definitely know what I'm getting for my nieces for Christmas this year.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2015)

man NY sucks 

missed it but even if i didn't our visibility sucks


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

WARUDO LIVING DAT NYC LIFE


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Vino said:


> Cards for old geezers such as ourselves ​



SO GOOD


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't care about reviews.  No movie interests me less than The Walk.  Won't even Netflix it 2 years from now!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2015)

Detective is just a level 6 card with no special abilities, I can't have you in my deck!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 28, 2015)

haha DDJ that level 15 ultra rare holographic card worth hundreds of dollars at conventions...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about reviews.  No movie interests me less than The Walk.  Won't even Netflix it 2 years from now!



Looks dull as fuck


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Detective is just a level 6 card with no special abilities, I can't have you in my deck!!!





This is all in order to draw people in, and activate my trap card, Huey!

Why else would Vino make such an unassuming card level?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

I disagree totally with Ennoea.

I spent the entire day at work discussing Everest (mistakes that were made during the expedition, which characters deserved to die, which characters were unlucky, my trip up the Swiss Alps, etc).  Good times.  Definitely an engrossing film that is worth watching and debating.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Looks dull as fuck


The Walk is the worst script of the year.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Rukia

I'm only a couple minutes in, but Priyanka Chopra is making me want to watch the rest of the episode, dude

God Damn


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 28, 2015)

Just finished Grand Piano. Intense stuff


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> I'm only a couple minutes in, but Priyanka Chopra is making me want to watch the rest of the episode, dude
> 
> God Damn



*Spoiler*: _My theory on the terrorist_ 



We are only one episode in.  And we have limited information.

But I find Shelby to be the most suspicious right now.  Possible motive?  Revenge.  She blames the government for the deaths of her parents.

Evidence on the other hand is extremely flimsy.  But the promo for the rest of the season features Alex realizing that she was set up the day she walked into Quantico.  Shelby sought her out and became her friend right away.  The promo puts the two of them together quite a bit.  For the betrayal to have weight it has to involve someone that Alex likes and trusts.  A girl that becomes sort of like a sister would fit perfectly.

Dark horse is Simon Asher.  Clearly pretending to be gay for some reason.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You can rule out Booth as well(since he supposedly died, unless that's a fake out), and possibly Assistant Director Miranda, too. 

Shelby seems too obvious. And similarly with the fake gay dude. The twin Muslim female agents as well. 

I think however it's a combined effort. Any one person alone could make it easy to connect the dots with the obvious clues so far, but if it's more than one perpetrator, that makes things interesting.

Unless that's what the terrorist wants you to think!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2015)

The World said:


> man NY sucks
> 
> missed it but even if i didn't our visibility sucks



I agree. New Yorkers' visibility does suck. Nobody cares about you guys.




Defective said:


> SO GOOD



Oh, isn't that sweet. Feel good to be a geezer.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

I like your card as well, Yash.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2015)

OK is there a good reason to watch 2 broke girls? 

My dirty mind


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

Defective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The blonde guy that sucked at every drill.  What if he was only pretending to be a terrible cadet?

-mind blown-


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> OK is there a good reason to watch 2 broke girls?
> 
> My dirty mind


The two broke girls are hot and they make the show worth watching.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Defective said:


> I like your card as well, Yash.



I wonder how Vino found out I like Gintama. Cuz I rarely talked about it.




Speedy Jag. said:


> OK is there a good reason to watch 2 broke girls?
> 
> My dirty mind



I dropped it after 20 minutes. Kat Dennings was obnoxious.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The two broke girls are hot and they make the show worth watching.



My man Rukia you never let me down 



Yasha said:


> I dropped it after 20 minutes. Kat Dennings was obnoxious.



Unlike you I can easily drown out white noise.

Just mute breh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2015)

Defective said:


> This is all in order to draw people in, and activate my trap card, Huey!
> 
> Why else would Vino make such an unassuming card level?



That quote still doesn't make your card more appealing in fact you just prove to me that playing your card would open a portal for the old gods, Cthulhu, into the mortal plane and reek havoc.

I have my ace in the hole too Detective but the time hasn't come for that yet!


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> That quote still doesn't make your card more appealing in fact you just prove to me that playing your card would open a portal for the old gods, Cthulhu, into the mortal plane and reek havoc.
> 
> I have my ace in the hole too Detective but the time hasn't come for that yet!



Your backup plan of playing that classic theme song to Beverly Hills Cop in order to nostalgia trap me, won't work Huey!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I have my ace in the hole too



Oh gosh


Defective, where did you find that Stunna gif?


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Who is Yasha speaking to?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

Who is the audience for Goosebumps?  That series of books came out when I was a kid.  (Or do they still make them?)  But people like me that read the books read them over 20 years ago.  But the movie looks like it is being developed for elementary school kids.  Doesn't add up.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who is the audience for Goosebumps?  That series of books came out when I was a kid.  (Or do they still make them?)  But people like me that read the books read them over 20 years ago.  And the movie looks like it is being developed for elementary school kids.



They totally spoiled the entire film with that damn trailer, too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Your backup plan of playing that classic theme song to Beverly Hills Cop in order to nostalgia trap me, won't work Huey!



That's my contingency plan B-465 but not my ace in the hole


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

These new KFC commercials with Norm Macdonald are terrible.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Man, Norm MacDonald fell off so hard since he had his own show


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2015)

NASA found water on Mars. I heard Para is thinking of migrating there.

#Parajokeain'tthesamewithoutParaTT


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2015)

Brilliant.  Easy money.


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Rukia

These Jays man


----------



## teddy (Sep 28, 2015)

Detective's current ava was my reaction to "writing's on the wall"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2015)

Wait did Para left for the Blender?


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> Detective's current ava was my reaction to "writing's on the wall"



Man, the first couple cords of the song were great. It sounded so Bond-like. Then he started singing with that weak ass vocal, and then when I was expecting a grand chorus, it was drawn out and sounded more like a whimper.

I am legit disappointed on unprecidented Bond Theme disappointment levels right now.

Even Die Another Day was somewhat original. And that song was pure shit.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2015)

Para thinks we are no longer good enough for him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2015)

Well to be fair Para was starving and you can't technically love off of cashmere so I guess going where there is food was a smart investment!


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2015)

man i saw a few movies when i was out and i don't remember half of them now smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm surprise Luc still gets parole


----------



## teddy (Sep 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, the first couple cords of the song were great. It sounded so Bond-like. Then he started singing with that weak ass vocal, and then when I was expecting a grand chorus, it was drawn out and sounded more like a whimper.
> 
> I am legit disappointed on unprecidented Bond Theme disappointment levels right now.
> 
> Even Die Another Day was somewhat original. And that song was pure shit.



No soul from the singer or the tune. absolutely disappointing


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man i saw a few movies when i was out and i don't remember half of them now smh



Luc confirmed oldfuck level now

Yasha welcomes you to the club


----------



## teddy (Sep 28, 2015)

Either that or the movies were dull as fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2015)

*Cartel Land*

this is a documentary about the state of michoacan in mexico where cartel violence runs unchecked by police or state resistance, and about a grassroots militia movement that starts taking the state back town by town, fighting the cartels, organising, etc.

so this is a pretty great subject for a documentary, right? but then at least a good 40% of its runtime is devoted to a militia in arizona which is made up at least partly of people who are pretty racist, one of them being quoted in the documentary as saying "two bulldogs can't live in the same pen, so why would two races be comfortable in the same country?". this grassroots militia basically just patrols the border for cartel activity and as far as its depiction goes, rarely finds anything except coyotes smuggling illegals across 

i assume the parallel's political intention is to mock the arizona militia by pointing out the seriousness of a situation in which an armed militia is actually necessary i.e. a total breakdown of law and order and the citizenry being preyed upon by the criminals, but it just kind of splits the focus and turns a substantial part of the film into a drag

there's a lot of extremely tense and surprisingly action-packed footage in this doc. the maker obviously went to great lengths and put himself in at least some danger to get it, sometimes shooting only like 20-30 feet back from firefights

but it begins to feel a little empty, with more spectacle and glib performance (the opening and closing scenes of cartel meth dealers preparing a batch while saying a bunch of world-weary cool shit), than analysis, thought, and actual substance

the rise and fall of the autodefensas has a semifamiliar pattern, similar to that of revolutions on a smaller scale, where it begins, gains momentum, slowly begins to overreach and compromise its own principles, and then becomes reabsorbed into the previous power structure. i didn't get a sense of the political context of mexico and the story was drawn in pretty broad strokes, with the exception of a very strange and incongruously domestic focus on the leader's penchant for womanising and having affairs 

all in all, a fun-ish watch, but only a starting point for investigation


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2015)

That Thanos grin 

New kids are in for a world of pain


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2015)

ted. said:


> No soul from the singer or the tune. absolutely disappointing



I will never forgive them for this! Never!

But will still be there on Day 1 to watch the film


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2015)

Man can't wait for X-men vs Avengers movie brehs


----------



## teddy (Sep 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> I will never forgive them for this! Never!
> 
> But will still be there on Day 1 to watch the film



Oh yeah, will definitely still see it. at least with this i'll know when to grab a few extra snacks or take an extended bathroom break


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2015)

Green Inferno: D

Eat me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Luc confirmed oldfuck level now
> 
> Yasha welcomes you to the club


Speaking of old.  Turning 33 this week.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2015)

I rather die in a slow painful death than be here at 30+


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Luc confirmed oldfuck level now
> 
> Yasha welcomes you to the club





ted. said:


> Either that or the movies were dull as fuck


haha nah it just all blurs together if your days have no structure to them


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off*

a joyful, exuberant, constantly entertaining, wonderfully charming ode to youth


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2015)

If Zooey Deschanel stop wearing those stupid bangs then maybe I'll watch New Girl. Probably not tho, she's still annoying af.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2015)

Ruthless af, ae.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Ae said:


> I rather die in a slow painful death than be here at 30+



Keep telling yourself that. Age 30 will hit you like a truck and teach you to shut up.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2015)

It'll be a miracle if this site is still up here when I'm 30


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2015)

Ae said:


> I rather die in a slow painful death than be here at 30+



You'll still be here. 



Lucaniel said:


> *Ferris Bueller's Day Off*
> 
> a joyful, exuberant, constantly entertaining, wonderfully charming ode to youth



Saw that like 15 years ago.
I only have good memories of it.



Ae said:


> If Zooey Deschanel stop wearing those stupid bangs then maybe I'll watch New Girl. Probably not tho, she's still annoying af.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Only thing she has going for her is being cute.
But her sister is even better at that.



Yasha said:


> Keep telling yourself that. Age 30 will hit you like a truck and teach you to shut up.



Yasha bringing down the hammer of truth.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> You'll still be here.



OH YEAH!? WANNA BET!?


----------



## Slice (Sep 29, 2015)

No, because if you are like me you would stop posting the instant you hit 30 just to win that bet. Regardless if you actually want to do it or not.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Slice, wanna make a bet that you'll still be here when you're 30?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2015)

I am surprised there may be more people older than me here than people who are younger than me.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> No, because if you are like me you would stop posting the instant you hit 30 just to win that bet. Regardless if you actually want to do it or not.





Well I'll be very disappointed in myself if I am. My activity is already low enough, and it'll only lower as times goes by.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2015)

Ae said:


> Well I'll be very disappointed in myself if I am. My activity is already low enough, and it'll only lower as times goes by.




Ah, the temporarily-poor-soon-to-be-rich syndrome.

But in a new form.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2015)

Para told me masterrace's advances scared him away.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

Just saw Beasts of no Nation.

Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOO!  Striker!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

I watched a new Revenant trailer.  It looks awesome guys.  Skip the trailer though.  It has way too many spoilers.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOO!  Striker!


My heart can't take it.

I feel like the boy at the end of the film.

Too traumatized. Don't even want to think about it or talk about it.

The way he was talking about himself.

"You will think I'm a beast or a devil."

What this boy went through was just unbelievable.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

I wonder if the boy, Abraham Attah (Agu), could be nominated for an Oscar for beast lead male actor?

EDIT: He got an award at Venice! 

'Best Young Actor Award' at the Venice Film Festival 



[youtube]PRJZ3IcU5ao[/youtube]



Rukia said:


> Beasts of No Nation:  A-
> 
> Hard to believe Netflix is making movies of this caliber.  Fantastic direction and production value.  I loved the first fifteen minutes.  There was actually a fair amount of comedy.  Pivotal too because it really showcases just how much Agu transformed.  I also felt bad about Striker.  Surprising since he was presented as a pretty unlikable character throughout.
> 
> ...


Don't think I noticed the comedy. It was just too sad for me.

Unless you mean all of the innocent child fun game playing? That is like heart-warming stuff. There were a lot of scenes like that I guess.

First 15 minutes are with Agu's family?

The transformation of this innocent boy was just heartbreaking to watch.

The scene when he thinks he found his mother!

Oh god I can't think about this anymore.

But I need to write up a review.

I thought it was really long, but I kinda didn't mind.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

Just saw the ratings for Minority Report.  Over/under 2 weeks to cancellation?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 29, 2015)

I refuse to watch ep 2.

Also, my cinema was erupting in laughter non-stop during The Intern.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2015)

Why are we still making Macbeth?? Surely enough is enough. But the film does look good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I refuse to watch ep 2.
> 
> Also, my cinema was erupting in laughter non-stop during The Intern.


I'm surprised.  I liked the movie a little.  But I can't remember anything all that funny taking place.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

Scream Queens is so weird.  I love it.  The random Bone Thugs N Harmony song.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LoebZZ8K5N0[/YOUTUBE]

what a wholesome Christmas experience...


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> [YOUTUBE]LoebZZ8K5N0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what a wholesome Christmas experience...



If he gets robbed of an Oscar this year too, by let's say Fassbender in that clear Oscar-Bait Steve Jobs film role, I don't know what to say.

I have not seen a defence so deadly since Prime Dominik Hasek played goal against a smug teen, and just wanted to prove a point.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm of the opinion DiCaprio pissed off the wrong Jew somewhere along the line...


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2015)

Damn, that bear attack.


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm of the opinion DiCaprio pissed off the wrong Jew somewhere along the line...



Most likely he fucked either one or too many daughters of prominent Hollywood execs during his career. Possibly unknowingly, but does that really matter?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> If he gets robbed of an Oscar this year too, by let's say Fassbender in that clear Oscar-Bait Steve Jobs film role, I don't know what to say.
> 
> I have not seen a defence so deadly since Prime Dominik Hasek played goal against a smug teen, and just wanted to prove a point.


iunno man this movie doesn't seem like an actor showcase, it seems like a director/cinematographer showcase


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno man this movie doesn't seem like an actor showcase, it seems like a director/cinematographer showcase



I know, but I like playing up the fact that Leo will not get what he most wants in his acting career yet again.

It's like Rukia Vs. The Spurs, to me


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HXaff0PpszM[/YOUTUBE]

Shokugeki No Hollywood?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

im sorry how does a_ chef _get into a situation where people will chase him through the streets and beat on him


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> im sorry how does a_ chef _get into a situation where people will chase him through the streets and beat on him



If he opens a restaurant, there will be many men waiting in the shadows to kill him.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> im sorry how does a_ chef _get into a situation where people will chase him through the streets and beat on him



Well maybe his food sucks.

Or has little regard to basic salubrity procedures when preparing food.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2015)

Thread moving slow.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Damn, that bear attack.


Yeah, how the fuck is Leo going to survive that?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> Thread moving slow.



I blame Masterrace who keeps deleting his posts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't see how anyone can watch this Revenant footage and not expect a great movie.

Complaints about the trailer giving up too many details about the movie are legit.  But that doesn't change the fact that everything looks fantastic so far.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2015)

And investigators need to be dispatched.  Someone that looks like Leonardo DiCaprio was mauled to death by a bear while shooting this.


----------



## Grape (Sep 30, 2015)

The new shop I'm working at is directly across from a university, and next to it's closest bar.

It's a difficult post, to be sure, but if someone has to eye-fuck these college kids, it might as well be me.


----------



## Slice (Sep 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> iunno man this movie doesn't seem like an actor showcase, it seems like a director/cinematographer showcase



True.

I too think that Leo had quite a few chances for that Oscar but that movie just doesnt play the lead actor card as well as others.



Rukia said:


> I don't see how anyone can watch this Revenant footage and not expect a great movie.
> 
> Complaints about the trailer giving up too many details about the movie are legit.  But that doesn't change the fact that everything looks fantastic so far.



I love everything that i see in this.
But i have heard that it is too dark and depressing a movie (judging by the trailer alone) for a lot of people to see.




Grape said:


> The new shop I'm working at is directly across from a university, and next to it's closest bar.
> 
> It's a difficult post, to be sure, but if someone has to eye-fuck these college kids, it might as well be me.



Dangerous levels of thirst here Grape.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2015)

*Sicario*

Love the first POV scenes and the overall atmosphere. One of my top 3 candidates for FOTY.

Outstanding performance by Benicio del Toro and Emily Blunt.

9/10


PS: Somebody get Sama out of Mexico!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2015)

My written review of "The Green Inferno" is up and in sig. Next up: Attack on Titan!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2015)

OK need to see the trailer for The Intern.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 30, 2015)

*Election*

a well-made movie, with good performances, but i found the satire scattershot to the point of ineffectiveness, and i also thought it was universally mean-spirited in a way that made it hard to like, while also clouding any coherent message it might have been trying to express


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Sicario*
> 
> Love the first POV scenes and the overall atmosphere. One of my top 3 candidates for FOTY.
> 
> ...


Yeah.  I hope someone is able to rescue Sama.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 30, 2015)

B-but i'm relatively happy in mexico, plus i kinda dislike the rest of the world.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2015)

Never underestimate Sama's ability to lurk.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 30, 2015)

sama i've seen cartel land

u gotta gtfo of mexico


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2015)

*Skin Trade*
Tony Jaa and Dolph Lundgren team up for a 90 minute action/crime movie. Oh and Weller, Pearlman, Jai White also come along. It is a pretty good way to spend 90 minutes.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2015)

Ruth and Idgie kiss

Iceland..............FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2015)

Transylvania 6-500: D

I guess it has its moments, but I thought this comedy was rather boring. 



Taleran said:


> *Skin Trade*
> Tony Jaa and Dolph Lundgren team up for a 90 minute action/crime movie. Oh and Weller, Pearlman, Jai White also come along. It is a pretty good way to spend 90 minutes.



*draws Taleran into a deep kiss*


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> B-but i'm relatively happy in mexico, plus i kinda dislike the rest of the world.



I recommend Madrid


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Pw7lAFlCSlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> B-but i'm relatively happy in mexico, plus i kinda dislike the rest of the world.



I imagine Sama posted this with a gun pointed at his skull.




*Interview with the Vampire*

Brad Pitt 

Lots of plotholes. As if fangirls would care.

6.5/10


----------



## Karasu (Oct 1, 2015)

^ Told you to skip that piece of shit and just read the book.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2015)

Attack on Titan Part 1: D

It was kind of a trainwreck, changing so much that hardcore fans won't be pleased and yet being too vague to intrigue everyone else. For example, Eren turning into a Titan in the manga/anime was a shock, but there were bits of foreshadowing that made it easier to swallow once it happened. Furthermore, the fact that Eren is a titan was a shock. 

Here, you know Eren is the Titan because after getting swallowed, you see him in its stomach and then he bursts free in his new form. But there isn't any foreshadowing as to why, as the Father never appears in the story and they never really focus on the mystery surrounding the Colossal Titan. 

So if you aren't a fan, you'll be confused. If you are a fan, you'll probably be too busy raving at the changes in characterizations, a love triangle between Eren-Mikasi-Not Levi, the lack of important characters in the manga and the changes to some of the rules. I'm seeing a lot of Female Titans prowling, but I don't think any of them are supposed to be Annie...who isn't even in the movie. 

But a las, I gotta work on my main review.


----------



## Grape (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm not really feeling Jessica Jones, Rukia.

I think I'm going to pass.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 1, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> ^ Told you to skip that piece of shit and just read the book.



It was okay. I have seen far worse.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 1, 2015)

*Another Heaven*

Slick japanese supernatural crime thriller. Martial, check this one out.

7.5/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2015)

*The Martian*

this movie frequently annoyed me, because almost every time it started to settle into an engaging, immersive rhythm of problem-solving (with the welcome touch of existential fear and despair anyone would experience if stuck by themselves on another planet), it would deflate the serious tone it had created with a dumb, unfunny joke

"i'm gonna have to SCIENCE the SHIT outta this!"
"in your FACE, neil armstrong!"
"i am a space pirate"
that entire scene of donald glover (the weirdest piece of stunt casting in this film) being a quirky geek who doesn't care about acting normal in front of his superiors and making rocket noises 

all that stuff was tremendously annoying. there was the occasional funny joke, but as with most jokes that actually work in the context of a serious situation, they were understated. see: kapoor wondering what tone watney might be using when he asks, in text message, "are you kidding me?" or the crew joshing watney when they message him. "dear mark, we're sorry we left you on mars. it's because we don't like you" 

the reason this bothered me enough to write all this about it was because i was constantly comparing this to the only other astronaut-stuck-in-space movie i've ever watched: gravity. and gravity is waaaay better than this movie, at least in part because of the constant fever pitch of tension. now, i get that the 9-month (?) timespan of this movie means it's hard to constantly keep things as tense as they are in that _superb_ autosurgery scene where watney has to dig the antenna out of his abdomen, but...you gotta write better jokes, man

if watney keeps on acting like some unfunny dweeb on reddit while in a situation where he's desperately trying to figure out how not to die, then it just gets kinda difficult to take him and his situation seriously. without that immersion, without that sense of tension and vicarious fear, so much of the movie is rendered bland and empty. 

credit where it's due, it manages to be fairly involving even if it can't manage to really hold you, and it got an occasional smile and periods of seat-clutching, gripping tension out of me. it's a pretty good movie. but it could've been a lot better if they'd committed to making a wholly dramatic, serious, survival movie, and given watney more character i.e. allowed him to express more fear/despair/doubt of the sort any intelligent man in his situation would no doubt be feeling. instead, we got way too many limp jokes and an irritatingly gung-ho, science jock attitude, which i just couldn't really connect with. so, decent movie, but not by any means a great one


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2015)

Luc, did you like Sicario?


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2015)

para, stunna you guys still alive?

you watch Dope yet?

I liked it


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Luc, did you like Sicario?



it's not released here till the 9th


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2015)

That's right.  Tari caught it at a festival.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2015)

*Coriolanus*
AMAZING

There is a difference between when Shakespeare movies feel like plays and when they feel like they exist as they were written. This is one of the latter and the outstanding cast brings it on every level (even Gerard Butler who I do not normally like).


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2015)

I saw Dope & Sicario yeah. Both are really good.

For very different reasons. But I love them both.

Gonna watch Macbeth today.

Was supposed to watch Ryuzo and his seven Henchman, Wave Vs Shore, and Lucifer today too, but I dunno now...



Taleran said:


> *Coriolanus*
> AMAZING
> 
> There is a difference between when Shakespeare movies feel like plays and when they feel like they exist as they were written. This is one of the latter and the outstanding cast brings it on every level (even Gerard Butler who I do not normally like).


Yeah I saw that on wednesday too!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2015)

*The Martian*

Mediocre writing. Tried to be funny but failed.

6/10


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2015)

*The Martian*

Stellar writing. Succeeded with the humour too.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2015)

The Martian: C

Stellar humor. Tried to have a story but was mediocre. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I havent watched it yet, but I watch Yasha...a lot...


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2015)

The Martian: A+

Astronomical humour. Who needs an intricate story when you have such a personal and grounded exploration of the tenacity of the human spirit?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2015)

The Martian: D

Gastronomical humour. A personal and grounded exploration of a human mind gone deranged due to long-term isolation and exposure to god-awful soundtracks.


----------



## Grape (Oct 2, 2015)

Martian looks terribad.

Will not watch.

Black Mass DVD leaked. Bout to watch.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2015)

Very wise, Grape. 

Rukia, second season of Penny Dreadful is good. Better than first season I would say.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2015)

Just watched the Martian.  I thought it was pretty damn good.  It's a popcorn movie.  Science fiction that focuses on the fiction far more than the science.  And Watney definitely joked around too much in my opinion.  He's also sort of an asshole that isn't nearly appreciative enough of the effort that is put into his rescue.  But I still really liked it.

Sicario on Sunday.


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2015)

Rukia, my Skyfall prediction level senses are tinglings, dude

[YOUTUBE]z4UDNzXD3qA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2015)

I will be seeing it in NZ without the subtitles. It's going to ruin my cinematic experience.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm excited Detective.  Despite the ho-hum musical selection.


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm excited Detective.  Despite the ho-hum musical selection.



Is it wrong that I find the instrumental theme like 100x better than whatever shit Sam Smith was trying to belt out in that whimper-like voice of his?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2015)

Of course it isn't wrong!


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2015)

Man, that song was supposed to be spectacular. And they chose that chump to sing it. What really gets me is that he boasted that it only took him 20 minutes to write.

It really shows in the final product.

Yet somehow he is climbing the billboard charts with it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

*Warrior*

very conventional for the most part, but solidly-done. great fights, the script was never stupid even if it was often fairly cliched, and the acting was quite good. there were even moments of surprising poignancy and complex emotion, usually when tom hardy and nick nolte interacted, which is a big plus for a genre movie. i enjoyed it


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

yo that spectre trailer

that helicopter did a barrel roll


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh, and I'm pissed off!  The London Marathon lottery is fucking rigged!  We had six entries submitted.  And not one of us got drawn for the race.  Am I really to believe that?  International vacations are expensive.  I have already been to London.  If they don't want me and my family... we can take our money elsewhere.

Everyone was pretty excited about Iceland the last time it came up.


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2015)

That sucks dude. Damn you England! First your cities are fucked up in terms of crowd chaos and crumbling infrastructure, and now you do this to a friendly international citizen!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

> First your cities are fucked up in terms of crowd chaos and crumbling infrastructure


wuh?

i ain't heard


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wuh?
> 
> i ain't heard



I was using the word cities, to be subtle with my intentions that I was actually speaking about  just London, because fuck that traffic/commuter chaos, and old shitty cobblestone buildings.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

i wouldn't really call it chaos? i mean there are like 12 million people packed into a relatively small space, but the systems usually run in an orderly way, minus tube strikes and such. it's just that there are so many people


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i wouldn't really call it chaos? i mean there are like 12 million people packed into a relatively small space, but the systems usually run in an orderly way, minus tube strikes and such. it's just that there are so many people



Ra's Al Ghul would have burned it all down, and turned it into a livable utopia.

I understand there is a lot of history associated with the place, but I wasn't impressed very much with the current state of affairs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

when did you visit?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Oh, and I'm pissed off!  The London Marathon lottery is fucking rigged!  We had six entries submitted.  And not one of us got drawn for the race.  Am I really to believe that?  International vacations are expensive.  I have already been to London.  If they don't want me and my family... we can take our money elsewhere.
> 
> Everyone was pretty excited about Iceland the last time it came up.



That sucks.

If I don't get something I desire, I would make sure nobody else gets it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *I will be seeing it in NZ* *without the subtitles*. It's going to ruin my cinematic experience.



what the hell do they speak in New Zealand that you need subtitles?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

i think yasha means that since NZ is english speaking, there'd be no subtitles, and his grasp of spoken english isn't good enough for him to consistently understand what people are saying in the movie without them

that's my guess anyways


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2015)

What Luca said, plus nowadays people mumbling when they speak doesn't help either. I can understand the spoken English better in films from the pre-90s.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

true

i also have trouble when the sound mix puts voices too low

it was a huge problem in interstellar and also a problem in a fair few parts of the martian, such as during the attempted supply rocket launch


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> when did you visit?



Last year and this year. From the week before Christmas last year till the end of January this year. So I had essentially 40 days to discover the ins and outs of the city, and travelled the fuck out of pretty much all the routes during that time.

When I discover new places, I don't do it lightly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2015)

The Martian: A-

I thought this was really good. I liked how all of the characters had one goal, even if they had different methods and beliefs in reaching said goal. I was expecting Jeff Daniels to be the 'villain', but he is just as invested in saving the guy as much as everyone else. I liked the sense of humor and thought the acting was perfect for this kind of film. I was continuously invested, never bored or impatient despite the longer running-time and the visuals were gorgeous. It's hard to make Mars look interesting, but it did. 

The only reason I don't rate this movie any higher is...I don't think I'll remember it over a long period of time. I don't like "2001: A Space Odyssey", but I watched it once like 10 years ago and I can still recall most of the content. So much about that stood out. Even "Interstellar" has a few resonating moments that will stay with me possibly forever. "The Martian" was much more entertaining than "2001" and never had any dumb moments or pacing snags like "Interstellar" did, but it's missing that key part which would make it iconic.

Still, very good movie. Watch it. Or I'll do naughty things to you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

*Bad Neighbours*

this was way funnier than i expected it to be based on its really slow start. but once it's established the premise, when the pranks start to escalate, it becomes legit hilarious. most of the jokes in the latter hour of the movie land perfectly, it has a great script as well as - more unusually nowadays - great slapstick, great physical comedy. it's refreshingly self-aware, referencing its own tropes and character dynamics in a way that's both funny and insightful, and it's even occasionally a little poignant. hilarious, and just really good

and man, rose byrne is superb


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 3, 2015)

Cycling around London is the better option. Cycle everywhere.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Yasha.  De Niro was fucking brilliant in the Intern.  Especially when you consider that he appears to be an asshole irl.  This was a complete 180.  The character was extremely compassionate and warm and he pulled it off!  I am so fucking impressed man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 3, 2015)

Is the Intern a Devil's Wear Prada skit, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

The Intern is a lot lighter.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 3, 2015)

*Ghost World*_(2001)_ - 8.5/10

A fine, fine movie. Very well written, with very good all round performances. It is filled with many comical and beautiful moments that kinda stay with you. 

A new favourite of mine. Must watch.


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and man, rose byrne is superb


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2015)

God damn, watching the Walk is making me nearly piss myself.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 3, 2015)

[youtube]It8R5ckIg3I[/youtube]

didn't even know there was a fourth


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Wait, there is a tremors without Kevin Bacon?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  De Niro was fucking brilliant in the Intern.  Especially when you consider that he appears to be an asshole irl.  This was a complete 180.  The character was extremely compassionate and warm and he pulled it off!  I am so fucking impressed man.



Apparently he's not an ass hole.  He just doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 3, 2015)

Wish Al Pacino also made an appearance brehs


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

DAT SCENE BETWEEN THEM IN HEAT


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_rIYXfztyxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

De Niro did much better than Pacino in Heat.  And I think most of you agree based on what I heard during film club.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Masterpiece is right.  I think this song would have actually worked pretty well with Spectre.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2015)

Dream said:


> God damn, watching the Walk is making me nearly piss myself.



Would you say that is only a theater only experience?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2015)

Ben was never an asshole. He was just a little creepy.

Employees such as Ben used to be the norm in our society. Now that level of dedication and work ethics have become so rare a quality it's considered admirable.


*Penny Dreadful Season 2*

I have never cared much for poems and fancy words, but I must say I was rather moved by the poetic way the characters speak in Penny Dreadful. Such beautiful dialogues. And the excellent, in-depth, lovable characterization. Kudos to the writers team. 

9/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Vomit is in the forecast tonight.  Way too much to drink.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Yasha.  New favorite character is Hecate.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Yasha.  Mia Wasikowska at least gets naked and climbs into a bath tub in Crimson Peak.  I know you think as I do.  That alone makes the film an automatic watch!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 3, 2015)

OK this French film is a bit meh, Rukia.

Have you seen it's complicated?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Nope.  Haven't seen it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Vomit is in the forecast tonight.  Way too much to drink.



Stay strong.... and steady, my friend.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2015)

Hecate was the hottest and most sexually alluring chick on the show

even when bald

and my god that speech by Lily Frankenstein 

shit was OP


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Hecate is a fucking goddess.  Like usual Warudo's taste in women is top class.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stay strong.... and steady, my friend.


Water seems to be helping.

(Sicario tomorrow btw.  Fucking finally.)


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Fuck Yeah!

I have been meaning to check out The Martian, too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr Mann became an asshole because he became arrogant after surviving on Mars for so long.  Detective, we also saw signs of his dickish behavior throughout the movie!


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Dr Mann became an asshole because he became arrogant after surviving on Mars for so long.  Detective, we also saw signs of his dickish behavior throughout the movie!



I fucking knew it dude! We called it again. This was Interstellar Villain Origins, the prequel to the film released last year.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hecate is a fucking goddess.  Like usual Warudo's taste in women is top class.



that bitch warned her mama!

but she wouldn't listen

she was so hot she was gonna sway wolfie to the dark side!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2015)

I think the CW has made a terrible mistake.  They are three episodes behind the other networks.  And I have made my television selections for the season.  I'm not going to watch 3 hours of television every night.  My schedule is set.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

*A Most Violent Year*

a strangely muted crime drama that seems suffocated by its own tastefulness. it's beautifully lit, filmed with poise and elegance, without flourishes or unusual shot selections, the production design is impeccable but not eyecatching, and the script features people talking formally, straightforwardly, and articulately, if not eloquently. it's just all very...middlebrow. maybe that's a little unfair - there's something determinedly glacial about its approach, which suggests a coherent stylistic approach beyond merely wanting to seem respectable and important, but i'm not sure it's a good choice, or a good marriage of premise and direction. it's a slow-burn kind of movie, but i found it unsatisfying, even with oscar isaac and jessica chastain doing good work. it had the potential to be interesting and to say interesting things, but i'm not sure it followed through on that, beyond suggesting that moral compromise is inevitable to advance in a capitalist society - something i think everyone watching it would know already


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2015)

The World said:


> Hecate was the hottest and most sexually alluring chick on the show
> 
> even when bald
> 
> ...



Dorian Gray is the hottest, followed by Eva Green.

The blind girl is pretty too, but she is such a terrible human being.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2015)

Attack on Titan: Part 1 review is in sig!

Black Sea (2014): B-/B

Jude Law Submarine thriller. It's trying to be really good, but relies on too much cliches and struggles with developing its characters (although it tries). The cinematography is very claustrophobic, which is both effective while making some scenes incomprehensible. It moves reasonably well and there's enough suspense. The acting is really good too. The ending was a bit 'safe' though. Enjoyable under-the-radar flick.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hER0AI5-2iM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3ux1eQqG-Eg[/YOUTUBE]

GOATAIMA-SAMA

ANIME OF THE YEAR/DECADE/CENTURY/DA REAL MVP


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2015)

*Heroes Reborn*

This stinks more than the body I dug up last week. 

0.5/10


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yup.



Rukia said:


> 2015 is really starting to turn into a great year.


2015 was great fairly early on I think.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Ben was never an asshole. He was just a little creepy.
> 
> Employees such as Ben used to be the norm in our society. Now that level of dedication and work ethics have become so rare a quality it's considered admirable.


I periodically carry a handkerchief.  That was something my dad taught me to do a long time ago.  So I definitely appreciate that about Ben.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Yup.
> 
> 2015 was great fairly early on I think.


We had a bad period for a little while there.

But can you remember a better October?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone else going to see Momentum? I'm not excited about the movie per se, but Olga Kurylenko is one of the most charming women in my book.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2015)

Well in the UK we had theses in Jan to April:

Ex Machina
X + Y
It Follows
Project Almanac
The Duff
Woman in Gold
Home
Predestination

(I liked these. Maybe others didn't)


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2015)

^how have i not seen this masterpiece of cinema?


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2015)

A Christmas Horror Story - 11/10


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2015)

2015 has been a great year so far, but other than a couple features, the drama season isn't too exciting.

And that sucks, because it's the best movie season


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2015)

Liverbird I'm so high right now Brendan is gone 

Good luck to him, gave us one good season at least.

Wanna watch something spicy now


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Liverbird I'm so high right now Brendan is gone
> 
> Good luck to him, gave us one good season at least.
> 
> Wanna watch something spicy now



Yeah, me too. And I agree, definitely a good person. Wish him all the best


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2015)

Rukia the Chiefs are washed up!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2015)

Finally quite a few films out. Martian was good. Macbeth is out. Soon we'll have The Lobster and Crimson Peak out. Excited about October.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Rukia the Chiefs are washed up!


tbf.  I think we have the highest strength of schedule in the NFL.  The Broncos, @ Green Bay, @ Cincinnati.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

I just watched Sicario.  I don't want a Blade Runner sequel.  I think it should be left alone.  But if you are telling me that the director of Enemy, Prisoners, and Sicario is going to direct it... I promise to at least give it a chance.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 4, 2015)

Damn right


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2015)

Blade Runner is still a shit film to begin with though.

Waste of directorial talent.

Give Blade Runner to Adam McKay or some shit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2015)

grape, learn from rukia for once, will you


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> Blade Runner is still a shit film to begin with though.
> 
> Waste of directorial talent.
> 
> Give Blade Runner to Adam McKay or some shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Luc.  Sorry about your red devils bro.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2015)

i think u mixed me up 

i support arsenal


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Speedy is the Man U fan


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2015)

You could probably hand it to someone like the Wachowski's and have it turn out fine.

Personally, I would opt for a complete reboot with the Coen's producing, writing and directing. That's about the only thing I can think of that might make it interesting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy is the Man U fan


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Don't worry about it Speedy.  It could be worse.  Your club could be middle of the table in the second division.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speedy is the Man U fan



Bro I'm a Liverpool fan


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Bro I'm a Liverpool fan



LB is the Liverpool fan.

Don't try to switch your allegiance now, mate


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 4, 2015)

Are you all high? wtf


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2015)

I would be, if I could find any smoke


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Are you all high? wtf



Stop slippin like your hero, mate.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2015)

The list of things I could see on the big screen this fall is getting ridiculous

Quick scan 

Terminator
Terminator 2
Kill Bill double bill
Wild Bunch (70mm) (This is playing on December 26th so I could see it the same day as Hateful for an amazing Western day)
Halloween
Tetsuo the Iron Man
Life of Brian


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2015)

Taleran said:


> The list of things I could see on the big screen this fall is getting ridiculous
> 
> Quick scan
> 
> ...



damn son


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2015)

Fuck you detective don't you ever diss Manchester United!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2015)

Also since Luc return Para decided to post here again.....


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> LB is the Liverpool fan.
> 
> Don't try to switch your allegiance now, mate



I see what you did there m8 

Gonna look on Amazon Prime for a watch atm

Any ideas?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i think u mixed me up
> 
> i support arsenal


Cool man.  I have a lot of respect for Arsenal fans.  They tend to be realistic and they always hold management accountable.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I see what you did there m8
> 
> Gonna look on Amazon Prime for a watch atm
> 
> Any ideas?



I use the new Samsung Gear S smartwatch. Cheap as fuck compared to the Apple Watch, but just as effective.

It's better to invest in digital watches, because you get more value for your dollar/pound. 

Spending a shitload of $$$$ on a regular metallic watch that can only tell time, is rather limiting in this day and age.


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2015)

You have a gear s, like myself? 


makes me feel like i'm bruce wayne


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

ted. said:


> You have gear s, like myself?
> 
> 
> makes feel like i'm bruce wayne



Teddy


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2015)

detective ted op


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Join us Speedy

Become high tech as fuck

Be apart of dat Gear S life


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 4, 2015)

Mate I'm doing OK tech wise but after the house will need to save a bit 

Might look at a Android one next year but if a Gear S is available I will join the master race 

I have 3 phones I use plus a couple I don't, 2 tabs, 2 laptops (one which I don't use and the other is hooked to a monitor) Plus loads of wireless stuff like mice and keyboards and shit

Plus loads of usbs, HDDs, SSD and lots of other bits


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

The other thing about the Gear S is, unlike the Apple Watch, you don't need a phone to use it

It can hold it's own sim card, and be used with a BlueTooth headset


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2015)

Smart watches are cheap, tacky and stupid. No Gent would rock one of those


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Simpleton Huey not knowing what he speaks of


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2015)

You wear a fedora Detective, I do know


----------



## Ae (Oct 4, 2015)

*Boogie Nights* (1995): Disappointed

Worst PTA

Whoops that's Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Quantico is on Detective.


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2015)

Being on Family Guy is "made it" status?

notsureifserious.png


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Grape.  I agree that Detective's reaction is exaggerated.  But there are thirty other caps that Cleveland could have worn.  Why are you hating?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2015)

WTF is going on here!?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> WTF is going on here!?


People are rating movies.


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> WTF is going on here!?



Just a simple country KT rating thread, in a simple country KT section.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2015)

If you guys say so o_O

Mad Max was pretty good as a person who had never seen the previous Mad Max movies, but the pure critical acclaim caught me off guard


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> WTF is going on here!?



Uh-oh, our secret has been discovered!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2015)

Well i didn't know it was a 'secret' per se..


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  I agree that Detective's reaction is exaggerated.  But there are thirty other caps that Cleveland could have worn.  Why are you hating?



Exactly, Rukia. 

Also, Cleveland could have chosen fucking Cleveland if he wanted to specifically, but he didn't and instead, rocked the classic Purple Dino colours.


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> The list of things I could see on the big screen this fall is getting ridiculous
> 
> Quick scan
> 
> ...




That sounds amazing.

I'm currently thinking about going to see Back to the Future 1-3 in cinema in two weeks. There is a showing of all three back to back to celebrate Martys arrival in 2015.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2015)

^That sounds nerdy.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2015)

Late night thread closing.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> Late night thread closing.


lolololollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2015)

At least the conversation about Marty fucking McFly died with the last thread.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 5, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

